# Musiques et Couleurs never grown enough



## nevergrown (Jun 28, 2010)

Η φωνή του μου θυμίζει τον _Jacques Brel_. Απίστευτο!


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 27, 2010)

Japanese Πιστεύω να αναγνωρίσατε το κομμάτι της Πιάφ  Το γράφει ο τίτλος άλλωστε...


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 2, 2010)

Κάπου εδώ είμαι και εγώ


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει και αγγλική βερσιόν. Αν την βρείτε, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-W4VgQtLNA&feature=related


Κι ένα άλλο από τον ίδιο όταν ήταν στια chaussettes noires και δεν έκανε σόλο καριέρα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSLFUFwno2U&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

Τώρα μπορεί να μπει στα "πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα"  

Σα να το χω ακούσει (το χει πάρει το αυτί μου δηλαδή, το song) και από τον Έλβις...


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

Eυχαριστώ nickel και Costas, που μου το θυμίσατε στα δύο πιο πάνω ποστ ( να ... και μια άλλη πάσα για τα "πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα"). Μου ρχεται στο νου και η ποίηση του Πρεβέρ.

Διαβάζουμε στην Wikipedia :

_"Autumn Leaves" is a much-recorded popular song. Originally it was a 1945 French song "Les feuilles mortes" (literally "The Dead Leaves") with music by Joseph Kosma and lyrics by poet Jacques Prévert._


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOsVVeojMZs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Sfx3c7fR0&feature=related

Oh, je voudais tant que tu te souviennes
Des jours heureux où nous étions amis
En ce temps-là la vie était plus belle
Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui.

Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle
Tu vois, je n'ai pas oublié
Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi.

Et le vent du Nord les emporte,
Dans la nuit froide de l'oubli.
Tu vois je n'ai pas oublié,
La chanson que tu me chantais...

Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi,
Mais mon amour silencieux et fidèle
Sourit toujours et remercie la vie.

Je t'aimais tant, tu étais si jolie,
Comment veux-tu que je t'oublie?
En ce temps-là la vie était plus belle
Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui.

Tu étais ma plus douce amie
Mais je n'ai que faire des regrets.
Et la chanson que tu chantais,
Toujours, toujours je l'entendrai.

C'est une chanson qui nous ressemble,
Toi tu m'aimais, moi je t'aimais
Et nous vivions, tous deux ensemble,
Toi qui m'aimais, moi qui t'aimais.

Mais la vie sépare ceux qui s'aiment,
Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit
Et la mer efface sur le sable
Les pas des amants désunis.

C'est une chanson qui nous ressemble,
Toi tu m'aimais et je t'aimais
Et nous vivions tous deux ensemble,
Toi qui m'aimais, moi qui t'aimais.

Mais la vie sépare ceux qui s'aiment,
Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit
Et la mer efface sur le sable
Les pas des amants désunis 

Ενέπνευσε και τον Γκαινζμπούρ. Ή καλύτερα ήταν φόρος τιμής προς τον ποιητή Ζακ Πρεβέρ.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2CgAQKaFRs

Απίστευτο! Δεν ήξερα ότι το είχε πει και ο Ίγγυ Ποπ! (δε μ'αρέσει)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPhuyvhHzC0


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

Kαι ένα μούλτι







Δεν ξέρω γιατί μου θυμίζει τον καιρό των κερασιών!






Ίσως από την βροχή  ή τον Τίνο Ρόσι ;


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 11, 2010)

Πορτογαλικά και Αφρική

*Sodade​*





*Cesaria Evora Africa Nossa​*


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 11, 2010)

Cesaria Evora - Cabo Verde​





Buena Vista Social Club - Chan Chan​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 11, 2010)

*Benny Moré y Joseito Fernández. La Guantanamera​*


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 11, 2010)

*HibOO d'Live : Gaëtan Roussel* "Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes"​






Courir à perdre haleine 
Sous les étoiles, on nous voit à peine 
La nuit chasse les dilemnes 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes 
Des amours, des questions me reviennent 
As-tu retrouvé les tiennes 
Et si l'on rejouait toutes les scènes 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes 
Le soleil, les fleurs, les persiennes 
Les pluies vont être diluviennes 
Sens-tu le parfum que le vent ramène 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes 
Entends-tu la mécanique ? 
Quand se déroule le générique ? 
Et si l'on rejouait toutes les scènes ? 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes 
Et si on modifiait les thèmes ? 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes 
Et si l'on rejouait toutes les scènes 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes 
La vie reste fragile tout de même 
Et ce trafic qui nous amène 
Et si l'on rejouait toutes les scènes 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes 
Et si l'on modifiait les thèmes 
Dis-moi encore que tu m'aimes.


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 12, 2010)

*Caetano Veloso* - Sozinho (Ao Vivo​




Às vezes, no silêncio da noite
Eu fico imaginando nós dois
Eu fico ali sonhando acordado, juntando
o antes, o agora e o depois
por que você me deixa tão solto?
por que você não cola em mim?
Tô me sentindo muito sozinho!

Não sou nem quero ser o seu dono
É que um carinho às vezes cai bem
Eu tenho meus segredos e planos secretos
só abro pra você mais ninguém
por que você me esquece e some?
e se eu me interessar por alguém?
e se ela, de repente, me ganha?

Quando a gente gostaé claro que a gente cuida
fala que me ama
só que é da boca pra fora
ou você me engana
ou não está madura
onde está você agora?

Quando a gente gostaé claro que a gente cuida
fala que me ama
só que é da boca pra fora
ou você me engana
ou não está madura
onde está você agora?

A veces en el silencio de la noche
me quedo imaginando a nosotros dos
me quedo ahí, soñando despierto, juntando
el antes, el ahora y el después
¿Por qué me dejas tan suelto?
¿por qué no te pegas a mí?
Me estoy sintiendo muy solo...

No soy ni quiero ser tu dueño
es que un cariño a veces cae bien
Yo tengo mis secretos y planes ocultos
que sólo abro para tí y nadie más
¿Por qué me olvidas y me hundes?
¿Y si yo me interesase en alguien?
¿Y si ella, de repente, me engaña?


Si es que nos gustamos, es claro que nos cuidamos
Dice que me ama, sólo de boca hacia afuera
O vos me engañas
o no estás madura
¿dónde estás ahora?


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 14, 2010)

Pοκιές από την Vanessa

Vanessa Paradis - Les Cactus [Live - 1993]​





Le monde entier est un cactus
Il est impossible de s'asseoir
Dans la vie, Il n'y a qu'des cactus
Moi j'm'pique de le savoir

Aïe! Aïe! Aïe! Ouille! Aïe! Aïe! Aïe!

Dans leur cœur il y a des cactus
Dans leur portefeuille y a des cactus
Sous leur pieds, Il y a des cactus
Dans l'heure qu'il est y a des cactus

Aïe! Aïe! Aïe! Ouille! Ouille! Ouille! Aïe!

Pour me défendre de leur cactus
A mon tour j'ai pris des cactus
Dans mon lit, J'ai mis des cactus
Dans mon slip j'ai mis des cactus

Aïe! Aïe! Aïe! Ouille! Aïe! Aïe! Aïe!

Dans leur sourir' il y a des cactus
Dans leur ventr' il y a des cactus
Dans leur bonjour, Il y a des cactus
Dans leur cactus il y a des cactus

Aïe! Aïe! Aïe! Ouille! Aïe!

Le monde entier est un cactus
Il est impossible de s'asseoir
Dans la vie, Y a des cactus
Moi j'm'pique de le savoir

Aïe! Aïe! Aïe! Ouille! Aïe! Aïe! Aïe!

Aïe! Aïe! Ouille! ...

Kάποιοι προτιμούν την παλιά version


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 14, 2010)

Άλλη γυναίκα, άλλο κομμάτι, άλλη φωνή (έχει και κακτύς)
CAMELIA JORDANA - Calamity Jane​





Tant de vallées, de prairies, de rivières
Et la joie des plaines
La chance, la déveine
J'ai croisé des *cactus*, des coyotes,
Des roulottes à la chaîne
Et des fantômes à la pelle

J'ai dévalé tout les mondes
Mes bottes foulaient la poussière
Les bonheurs et les peines
J'ai bravé cent dangers
Traversé les chères aux Cheyennes
J'en ai déçu des Sioux même

Calamity Jane(*6)

J'ai tant laissé derrière moi
Abandonné mon coeur au désert
Soumis mon corps aux tempêtes
J'ai misé sur demain
J'ai flambé mes dollars au poker
J'ai tout brûlé mes amulettes

J'en ai pisté des canailles, des terreurs
La nuit à cheval, sous la chaleur, sans éventail
J'ai croisé des prêcheurs, des païens
Des hommes sans lois ni âmes
Et un héros sans défauts, sans failles
Que j'aime...

Calamity Jane(*6)

Tant de vallées de prairies, de rivières
Et la joie des plaines
La chance, la déveine
Si le ciel me faisait le cadeau rêvé d'une vie nouvelle
Sans hésiter je referais la mienne

Calamity Jane(*9)


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 15, 2010)

Οι Superbus ιδρύθηκαν το 1999
*Superbus *- Addictions​






heu heu heu heu heu... 

Mords-toi la langue, 
Tu vas finir par te taire 
Rien n'est plus tendre 
Qu'un petit bout de chair 

Je ne me passe plus de vous 
Je ne me passe plus de tout 

Refrain : 

Et j'additionne les Addictions 
Je collectionne à ma façon 
Et j'additionne les Addictions 
Je collectionne à ma façon 
Et je jette comme je prends 
J'affectionne les tourments et j'apprends 
Et je jette comme je prends 
J'affectionne les tourments et j'apprends 

Mords-toi la langue, 
Tu vas finir par me plaire 
Reste dans l'angle 
Que je te vois bien le faire 

Je ne me passe plus de vous 
Je ne me passe plus de tout 

Refrain: 

Et j'additionne les Addictions 
Je collectionne à ma façon 
Et j'additionne les Addictions 
Je collectionne à ma façon 
Et je jette comme je prends 
J'affectionne les tourments et j'apprends 
Et je jette comme je prends 
J'affectionne les tourments et j'apprends 

Mors-toi la langue 
Mors-toi la langue tu vas finir par me plaire... 

Je ne me passe plus de vous... de vous 
Je me passe plus de tout... de tout 

Refrain : 

Et j'additionne les Addictions 
Je collectionne à ma façon 
Et j'additionne les Addictions 
Je collectionne à ma façon 
Et je jette comme je prends 
J'affectionne les tourments et j'apprends 
Et je jette comme je prends 
J'affectionne les tourments et j'apprends 

J'additionne les Addictions... 
J'additionne les Addictions...


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 15, 2010)

Αφού είμαστε στο χώρο του ροκ, εγώ αφηνίαζα μ'αυτό

Un autre Monde - *Téléphone *​





Je rêvais d'Un autre monde 
Où la terre serait ronde 
Où la lune serait blonde 
Et la vie serait féconde 

Je dormais à poings fermés 
Je ne voyais plus en pieds 
Je rêvais réalité 
Ma réalité 

Je rêvais d'une autre terre 
Qui resterait un mystère 
Une terre moins terre à terre 
Oui je voulais tout foutre en l'air 

Je marchais les yeux fermés 
Je ne voyais plus mes pieds 
Je rêvais réalité 
Ma réalité m'a alité 

Oui je rêvais de notre monde 
Et la terre est bien ronde 
Et la lune est si blonde 
Que ce soir dansent les ombres du monde 

À la rêver immobile 
Elle m'a trouvé bien futile 
Mais quand bouger l'a faite tournée 
Ma réalité m'a pardonné 
ma réalité ,ma réalité ,ma réalité 
dansent les ombres du monde*3

Διαβάζουμε στη Βικιπαίδεια :
_Téléphone was a French rock band formed in 1976 by Jean-Louis Aubert (singer/guitarist), Louis Bertignac (guitarist/singer), Corine Marienneau (bass/singer) and Richard Kolinka (drums)._

Aν και ...

... οι Γάλλοι ή τα ... γαλλάκια, όπως λες, αφηνίαζαν περισσότερο με

Téléphone​- Ca c'est vraiment toi​





Quelque chose en toi 
Ne tourne pas rond 
Un je ne sais quoi 
Qui me laisse con 
Quelque chose en toi 
Ne tourne pas rond 
Mais autour de moi 
Tout tourne aussi rond 

Des balles doum doum 
Aux roues des bagnoles 
Au rythme tchouc tchouc 
Du train des Batignolles 
Au murmure de la ville 
Au matin des nuits folles 

Rien ne t'affole 

Et j'aime encore mieux ça 
Ouh je préfère ça 
Oui j'aime encore mieux ça 
Car c'est vraiment toi 
Et rien d'autre que toi 
Non rien d'autre que toi 
Que toi non rien d'autre que toi 

Quelque chose en toi 
Ne tourne pas rond 
Mais dans tes pattes en rond 
Moi je fais ron-ron 
Quelque chose en toi 
Ne tourne pas rond 
Mais autour de moi 
Toi tu fais un rond 

Et les balles doum doum 
Les roues des bagnoles 
Et la vie des saints 
Et leurs auréoles 
Et le murmure de la ville 
Et de ses machines molles 

Rien ne t'affole 

Et j'aime encore mieux ça 
Ouh je préfère ça 
Oui j'aime encore mieux ça 
J'aime encore mieux ça 

J'ADORE CA 

Car ça.... c'est vraiment toi 
Oui ça.... c'est vraiment toi 

Ça,(ça)... c'est vraiment toi 
Non non non, 
Ça,(ça)...C'est vraiment toi 
Ça se sent, 
Ca ,(ça)...C'est vraiment toi 

Ca,(ça)... 
Ça se sent, Ca se sent ca se sent que c'est toi 
Ça se sent, Ca se sent que c'est toi 
Ça se sent, Ca se sent que c'est toi 
Ça se sent, Ca se sent que c'est toi 
Ça se sent, Ça se sent 

Ça se sent 
Ça se sent 

Et rien d'autre que toi 
Non rien d'autre que toi 
Que toi, Non rien d'autre que toi 
Que toi, Non rien d'autre que TOI !


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 16, 2010)

Kαι οι "πολιτισμένοι" πίθηκοι της γειτονιάς μας

Jacques Brel - Les singes​





Avant eux avant les culs pelés
La fleur l'oiseau et nous étions en liberté
Mais ils sont arrivés et la fleur est en pot
Et l'oiseau est en cage et nous en numéro
Car ils ont inventé prisons et condamnés
Et casiers judiciaires et trous dans la serrure
Et les langues coupées des premières censures
Et c'est depuis lors qu'ils sont civilisés
Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier
Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier

Avant eux il n'y avait pas de problème
Quand poussaient les bananes même pendant le Carême
Mais ils sont arrivés bardés d'intolérances
Pour chasser en apôtres d'autres intolérances
Car ils ont inventé la chasse aux Albigeois
La chasse aux infidèles et la chasse à ceux-là
La chasse aux singes sages qui n'aiment pas chasser
Et c'est depuis lors qu'ils sont civilisés

Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier
Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier

Avant eux l'homme était un prince
La femme une princesse l'amour une province
Mais ils sont arrivés le prince est un mendiant
La province se meurt la princesse se vend
Car ils ont inventé l'amour qui est un péché
L'amour qui est une affaire le marché aux pucelles
Le droit de courte-cuisse et les mères maquerelles
Et c'est depuis lors qu'ils sont civilisés
Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier
Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier

Avant eux il y avait paix sur terre
Quand pour dix éléphants il n'y avait qu'un militaire
Mais ils sont arrivés et c'est à coups de bâtons
Que la raison d'État a chassé la raison
Car ils ont inventé le fer à empaler
Et la chambre à gaz et la chaise électrique
Et la bombe au napalm et la bombe atomique
Et c'est depuis lors qu'ils sont civilisés
Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier
Les singes les singes les singes de mon quartier


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 16, 2010)

Συνεχίζω με άλλη γυναίκα (και άλλα ανθρωποειδή)

από ΖΑΖ σε ΖΑΖΙΕ


Dr HOUSE : JE SUIS UN HOMME 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP9skapZ0v8​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpnM6Lfy5Jg


Je Suis Un Homme de Cromagnon 
Je suis un *singe *ou un poisson 
Sur la terre en toute saison 
Moi je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond. 

Je suis un seul puis des millions 
Je Suis Un Homme au cœur de lion 
A la guerre en toute saison 
Moi je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond. 

Je Suis Un Homme plein d'ambition 
Belle voiture, belle maison 
Dans la chambre ou dans le salon 
Moi je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond. 

Je fais l'amour et la révolution 
J'ai fais le tour de la question 
J'avance avance à reculons 
Oui je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond. 

Refrain: 
Tu vois, j'suis pas un homme 
Je suis le roi de l'illusion 
Au fond, qu'on me pardonne 
Je suis le roi, le roi des cons! 

Je fais le monde à ma façon 
Coulé dans l'or et le béton 
Corps en cage et coeur en prison 
Moi je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond 

Assis devant ma télévision 
Je suis de l'homme la négation 
Pur produit de consommation 
Oui mon compte est bon, mon compte est bon. 

Refrain: 
Tu vois, j'suis pas un homme 
Je suis le roi de l'illusion 
Au fond, qu'on me pardonne 
Je suis le roi, le roi des cons! 

C'est moi, le maître du feu 
Le maître du jeu, 
Le maître du monde et vois ce que j'en ai fait, 
Une terre glacée, une terre brûlée, 
La terre des hommes que les hommes abandonnent. 

Je Suis Un Homme au pied du mur 
Comme une erreur de la nature 
Sur la terre sans d'autre raison 
Moi, je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond. 

Je Suis Un Homme et je mesure 
Toute l'horreur de ma nature 
Pour ma peine, ma punition, 
Moi je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond 

Tu vois, j'suis pas un homme (Je Suis Un Homme et je mesure) 
Je suis le roi de l'illusion (Toute l'horreur de ma nature) 
Au fond, qu'on me pardonne (Pour ma peine, ma punition) 
Je suis le roi, le roi des cons! (Moi je tourne en rond , je tourne en rond) 

Moi, je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 17, 2010)

Kόλλησα στο "solitary"

Léo Ferré - La Solitude​





Léo Ferré – La solitude - 1969

Je suis d'un autre pays que le vôtre
D'un autre quartier, d'une autre solitude.
Je m'invente aujourd'hui des chemins de traverse.
Je ne suis plus de chez vous, j'attends des mutants.
Biologiquement je m'arrange avec l'idée
Que je me fais de la biologie : je pisse, j'éjacule, je pleure.
Il est de toute première instance que nous façonnions nos idées
Comme s'il s'agissait d'objets manufacturés.
Je suis prêt à vous procurer les moules.
Mais, la solitude.
Les moules sont d'une texture nouvelle, je vous avertis.
Ils ont été coulés demain matin.
Si vous n'avez pas dès ce jour, le sentiment relatif de votre durée,
il est inutile de regarder devant vous car devant c'est derrière
La nuit c'est le jour.
Et la solitude.
Il est de toute première instance que les laveries automatiques
Au coin des rues,
soient aussi imperturbables que les feux d'arrêt ou de voie libre.
Les flics du détersif vous indiqueront la case
Où il vous sera loisible de laver
Ce que vous croyez être votre conscience
Et qui n'est qu'une dépendance de l'ordinateur neurophile
Qui vous sert de cerveau.
Et pourtant la solitude.
Le désespoir est une forme supérieure de la critique.
Pour le moment, nous l'appellerons "bonheur"
les mots que vous employez n'étant plus "les mots"
Mais une sorte de conduit à travers lequels
Les analphabètes se font bonne conscience.
Mais la solitude.
Le Code civil nous en parlerons plus tard.
Pour le moment, je voudrais codifier l'incodifiable.
Je voudrais mesurer vos danaides démocraties.
Je voudrais m'insérer dans le vide absolu et devenir le non-dit,
le non-avenu, le non-vierge par manque de lucidité.
La lucidité se tient dans mon froc...


Eίμαι από μια άλλη χώρα διαφορετική από την δική σας, μια άλλη γειτονιά, μια άλλη μοναξιά.
Προς το παρόν, έχω δημιουργήσει τα δικά μου μονοπάτια. Εγώ δεν είμαι πια ένας από εσάς
Περιμένω τις μεταλλάξεις
Βιολογικά τα καταφέρνω με την γνώμη που έχω για την βιολογία: κατουρώ, εκσπερματώνω, κλαίω
Πάνω από όλα εμείς πρέπει να φτιάξουμε τις ιδέες μας σαν να ήταν βιομηχανικά προϊόντα
Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος να σας προμηθεύσω τα εκμαγεία. Αλλά…

Η μοναξιά…

Τα εκμαγεία είναι από ένα νέο υλικό, σας προειδοποιώ.
Κατασκευάστηκαν αύριο το πρωί.
Αν εσείς δεν έχετε αυτή την μέρα, το σχετικό με την διάρκεια δικό σας συναίσθημα, είναι ανώφελο να σας το μεταβιβάσω, είναι ανώφελο να κοιτάξετε μπροστά, γιατί το μπροστά είναι πίσω, η νύχτα είναι μέρα. Και..

Η μοναξιά…

Είναι απόλυτη ανάγκη τ’ αυτόματα πλυντήρια στις γωνίες των δρόμων, να λειτουργούν ανενόχλητα όπως οι σηματοδότες (το κόκκινο και το πράσινο).
Οι μπάτσοι των απορρυπαντικών θα σας υποδείξουν το μέρος όπου θα σας επιτρέπεται να πλένεται αυτό που νομίζετε ότι είναι συνείδηση σας και που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά μια εξαρτημένη δέσμη από νεύρα που χρησιμοποιείτε για εγκέφαλο. Κι όμως...

Η μοναξιά…

Η απελπισία είναι μια ανώτερη μορφή από την κριτική. Για την ώρα, εμείς θα την ονομάζουμε 
«ευτυχία», επειδή οι λέξεις που εσείς χρησιμοποιείτε, δεν είναι πια οι «λέξεις» αλλά ένα είδος αγωγού μέσα από τον οποίο αποκτούν καθαρή συνείδηση οι αναλφάβητοι. Αλλά…

Η μοναξιά...

Για τον Αστικό Κώδικα θα μιλήσουμε αργότερα.
Γιατί τώρα, θα ήθελα να κωδικοποιήσω το ακωδικοποίητο. Θα ήθελα να μετρήσω τις Δαναΐδες δημοκρατίες σας.
Θα ήθελα να βυθιστώ στο απόλυτο κενό και να γίνω αυτό που δεν ειπώθηκε, αυτό που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε, ότι δεν είναι παρθένο, γιατί μου λείπει η διαύγεια.
Η διαύγεια, που βρίσκεται μέσα στο παντελόνι μου


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 17, 2010)

> όπως είναι απαραίτητο να γίνεται κάθε φορά


Ελήφθη το μήνυμα. 

Οι λέξεις
La rue Ketanou - Les mots​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 18, 2010)

Στην αναμονή για να ξανασπάσει η μονοτονία του θρεντ, του νήματος δηλαδή, συνεχίζω τις pop - ροκιές μου ...


Juré on s'en fume une et, on vide le plancher de la station mais grillé les flics se pointaient contrôle d'identité oh nom de nom

Je fais des ronds et je me marre en pensant a ce vieux Ronsard et nos dents sont tannés en cendre.
Je fais un hic et je me marre en pensant à ce con d'Icare & nos ailes brûlées.

Prisonniers, menottes aux poignets
ça fait mal beauté, rêve et gloire.
Mais n'avais-je pas vus arriver,
les fourgons blindés là, gyrophares.

Je fais des ronds et je me marre en pensant a ce vieux Ronsard et nos dents sont tannées ensemble.
Je fais un hic et je me marre dans peu de temps et pour de bon ont se sera évadés,
et jamais plus il ne pourront nous retrouver

Nos deux éperviers, en plein vol d'été se sont fait plumés, quel cauchemar.
Plus loin je voyais, des larmes coulés, sur tes joues éclairés par les phares.
Piégés, accroche toi poupée, passe moi le briquet et jamais plus il ne pourront nous retrouver.

Je fume, je finis par croire que comme cette cigarette noire je te nuis ma beauté.
Nos poumons gris, nos poumons noirs, qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fou puisque demain , c'est la fin de l'été.

Love You
Car nicotine et corbillard, peu m' importe demain on saura, nos bonheurs envolés.
Alors faisons des ronds et des Ronsard, de fumée blonde de fumée noire, souris ma Bonnie
Car jamais plus ils ne pourront nous retrouver.

BB Brunes - Nico Teen Love - Clip Officiel​





Ingénieux!


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 21, 2010)

Cœur de pirate (French for "pirate heart") is the stage name for Béatrice Martin (born September 22, 1989), a Canadian pop singer-songwriter from Quebec.
Coeur de Pirate - Pour un infidèle​






Tes lèvres en tremblent encore,
Et l'homme que ton coeur porte semble moins fort,
Et si le combat prend fin,
C'est sûrement parce qu'on t'a pris par la main,

Et tout bas tu me murmures,
Tout ce que j'aime tu me l'assures,
Et dans tes défaites, tu me promets,
Qu'un nouveau jour est pour demain,

Doucement tu me fais voir,
Les plus douces de tes histoires,
Plus notre idylle avance d'autres filles entrent dans la danse,

Ses Lèvres en tremblent encore,
Et sous mon poids son cœur vibre plus fort,
Et les craintes qu'elle a s'amplifient,
Elle sait qu'une autre fut dans mon lit,

Tout bas je lui murmure,
De calmer toutes ses inquiétudes,
Et dans mes mensonges, je lui rappelle,
Qu'à mes yeux il n'y a plus qu'elle,

Doucement tu me fais voir,
Les plus douces de tes histoires,
Plus notre idylle avance d'autres filles entrent dans la danse. 




Gaetan Roussel : *Help Myself* (Nous ne faisons que passer) -​





Time to get away, gotta help myself, soon!!! Help myself…
sans prendre le temps de s'arrêter
dernier cri, premier arrivé
aurons nous de l'eau cet été
tout le monde cherche à s'échapper

nous ne faisons que passer
dans l'ombre sous la lumière

sans prendre le temps de s'arrêter
si l'on nageait sans respirer
aurons nous de l'air cet été
tout le monde cherche a s'échapper

nous ne faisons que passer

dans l'ombre et la lumière
nous ne faisons que traverser
des océans des déserts
nous ne faisons que passer
dans l'ombre sous la lumière

nous ne faisons que passer
dans l'ombre et la lumière
nous ne faisons que traverser
des océans des déserts

nous ne faisons que passer
dans l'ombre et la lumière
nous ne faisons que traverser
des océans des déserts

sans prendre le temps de s'arrêter


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 21, 2010)

Coeur de Pirate - Comme Des Enfants​





Alors tu vois, comme tout se mele
Et du coeur a tes levres, je deviens un casse-tête
Ton rire me crie, de te lacher
Avant de perdre prise, et d'abandonner
Car je ne t'en demanderai jamais autant
Déja que tu me traites, comme un grand enfant
Nous avons trop rien, a risquer
A part nos vies qu'on laisse de coté

Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort

C'en est assez de ces dédoublements
C'est plus dure à faire, qu'autrement
Car sans rire c'est plus facile de rêver
A ce qu'on ne pourra, jamais plus toucher
On se prend la main, comme des enfants
Le bonheur aux lèvres, un peu naivement
Et on marche ensemble, d'un pas décidé
Alors que nos têtes nous crient de tout arrêter

Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort

Encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort

Malgré ça il, m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un plus fort
Mais il m'aime encore, et moi je t'aime un peu plus fort


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 23, 2010)

Eίναι κι αυτό μια εκδοχή
Μεθυσμένα Ξωτικά - Οργή​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 25, 2010)

Manu Chao - Me gustas tu​




Me gustan los aviones, me gustas tu.
Me gusta viajar, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la mañana, me gustas tu.
Me gusta el viento, me gustas tu.
Me gusta soñar, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la mar, me gustas tu.
Que voy a hacer,
Je ne sais pas
Que voy a hacer
Je ne sais plus
Que voy a hacer
Je suis perdu
Que horas son, mI corazón
Me gusta la moto, me gustas tu.
Me gusta correr, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la lluvia, me gustas tu.
Me gusta volver, me gustas tu.
Me gusta marihuana, me gustas tu.
Me gusta colombiana, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la montaña, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la noche, me gustas tu.
Que voy a hacer,
Je ne sais pas
Que voy a hacer
Je ne sais plus
Que voy a hacer
Je suis perdu
Que horas son, mI corazón
Me gusta la cena, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la vecina, me gustas tu.
Me gusta su cocina, me gustas tu.
Me gusta camelar, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la guitarra, me gustas tu.
Me gusta el regaee, me gustas tu.
Que voy a hacer,
Je ne sais pas
Que voy a hacer
Je ne sais plus
Que voy a hacer
Je suis perdu
Que horas son, mI corazón
Me gusta la canela, me gustas tu.
Me gusta el fuego, me gustas tu.
Me gusta menear, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la Coruña, me gustas tu.
Me gusta Malasaña, me gustas tu.
Me gusta la castaña, me gustas tu.
Me gusta Guatemala, me gustas tu.
Que voy a hacer,
Je ne sais pas
Que voy a hacer
Je ne sais plus
Que voy a hacer
Je suis perdu
Que horas son, mI corazón


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 25, 2010)

Manu Chao-Je ne t'aime plus​



Mama was queen of the mambo
Papa was king of the Congo
Deep down in the jungle
I started bangin' my first bongo
Every monkey'd like to be
In my place instead of me
Cause I'm the king of bongo, baby
I'm the king of bongo bong
I went to the big town
Where there is a lot of sound
From the jungle to the city
Looking for a bigger crown
So I play my boogie
For the people of big city
But they don't go crazy
When I'm bangin' in my boogie
I'm the "king of the bongo, king of the bongo bong"
Hear me when I come
King of the bongo, king of the bongo bong
They say that I'm a clown
Making too much dirty sound
They say there is no place for little monkey in this town
Nobody'd like to be in my place instead of me
Cause nobody go crazy when I'm bangin' on my boogie
I'm the king of the bongo, king of the bongo bong
Hear me when I come
"King of the bongo, king of the bongo bong"
Bangin' on my bongo all that swing belongs to me
I'm so happy there's nobody in my place instead of me
I'm a king without a crown hanging loose in a big town
But I'm the king of bongo baby I'm the king of bongo bong
King of the bongo, king of the bongo bong
Hear me when I come, baby, king of the bongo, king of the bongo bong 

+

Je ne t'aime plus
Mon amour
Je ne t'aime plus
Tous les jours
Parfois j'aimerais mourir
Tellement j'ai youlu croire
Parfois j'aimerais mourir
Pour ne plus rien avoir
Parfois j'aimerais mourir
Pour plus jamais te voir
Je ne j'aime plus
Mon amour
Je ne t'aime plus
Tous les jours
Parfois j'aimerais mourir
Tellement Y'a plus d'espoir
Parfois j'aimerais mourir
Pour plus jamais te revoir
Parfois j'aimeris mourir
Pour ne plus rien savoir
Je ne t'aime plus
Mon amour
Je ne t'aime plus
Tous les jours...


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 25, 2010)

Les Négresses Vertes, formed in 1987, are a French music group who are best described as a fusion of world music and some aspects of alternative rock. Their particular musical influences were Gypsy music, Punk rock (Gypsy punk), Algerian raï, Mediterranean and South American music and French café music.

Zobi La Mouche- Les Negresses Vertes 





On m'appelle Zobi, - I'm called Dicky
Oui c'est moi la mouche - Yeah it's me the fly
J'suis pas tant credible - I'm not too credible
Car on me trouve louche - Because they find me suspicous
Ceux qui lisent la Bible - Those who read the Bible
En ouvrant la bouche - while opening their mouth
Sont des jolies cibles, - are pretty targets
Des gobeurs de mouches. - gobblers of flies.
Et hop ! dans le mille, - And hop ! in the bull's-eye
Je fonce dans le gosier - I tear down the throat

Je ressors par les trous de nez 
I reemerge by the nostrils 
Et hop ! dans le mille, - And hop ! in the bull's-eye
Je fonce dans le gosier - I tear down the throat 

Je ressors par les trous de nez. 
I reemerge by the nostrils.

Zobi Dicky
Zobi Dicky
La mouche - The fly
Zobi Zobi la mouche - Dicky Dicky the fly
Faut pas s'faire de bile, - Don't have to get worried
J'me fais pas bouffer - I don't let myself get eaten
J'suis pas tant debile, - I'm not too feeble
De moi faut s'mefier - Have to beware me
Et dans les grand-villes, - And in the big cities
Y'a guere de pitie - There isn't any pity

Mais je me faufile - But I worm my way through
On ne peut m'ecraser. - You can't swat me.
Et scratch ! dans le vil, - And scratch ! in the villain
Je fonce dans le soulier - I tear down the shoe

Et j'ressors par les trous de pieds
And I reemerge by the eyelet holes

Et scratch ! dans le vil, - And scratch ! in the villain
Je fonce dans le soulier - I tear down the shoe

Et j'ressors par les trous de pieds. 
And I reemerge by the eyelet holes
Zobi Dicky
Zobi Dicky
La mouche The fly
Zobi Zobi la mouche - Dicky Dicky the fly
Que me veut cette fille, - What does this girl expect of me?
Oh sacree gonzesse - Oh a hell of a chick
Elle est bien gentille, - She's really nice
L'a de jolies fesses - Has a cute ass
Elle est nue, - She is nude
Elle brille, - She is shining
Quelle delicatesse - What a delicacy
Si je la titille If - I titillate her
Et qu'elle se confesse - And she confesses
Je perds pas la bille, - I don't drop the ball
J'la prends de vitesse. - I take her quickly.
Top dans l'mille! - Top in the bull's-eye!
Zobi Dicky
Zobi Dicky
La mouche The fly
Zobi Zobi la mouche - Dicky Dicky the fly
Mouche fly
Mouche fly


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 25, 2010)

To καλοκαίρι πέρασε αλλά πάντα κάτι μένει 
Les négresses vertes - Voilà l'été​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## nevergrown (Sep 26, 2010)

DEPORTIVO - Clip - "Les Bières ..."​





Notre histoire ne date pas d'hier
Car si on l'écoute on l'entend
S'époumoner, cracher des glaires
On se demande comment elle a fait un pas devant

Ca, ça restera toujours pour moi un mystère
Comment le corps s'habitue quand l'amour meurt doucement
Sans même avoir eu un jour le flair
Que la chair s'éteint lentement
Sa c'est le soir où que t'as éteint la lumière
En te retournant sur le flanc
Le lendemain on s'est réveillé derrière contre derrière
Le lendemain on s'est réveillé avec nos dos comme paravents

Te rappeles-tu le bruit de nos cuillères
Qui est mort ? on se serait cru à un enterrement
Mais c'est nous deux qui descendions sous terre
Quand tu m'as dit que la nuit j'avais grincé des dents

Tu m'as ensuite demandé pourquoi j'étais sur les nerfs
Pourquoi j'étais si nerveux depuis quelques temps
Tu m'as dit que je devrais même ouvrir une bière
Tu me l'avais pas dit depuis si longtemps
Que je ne savais même plus comment il fallait faire
Les bières aujourd'hui s'ouvrent manuellement


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 26, 2010)

Matmatah - La cerise ( clip officiel / music video )​




Et l'on serpente à la surface,
Négligeable bagatelle,
Candidate forcée à l'hécatombe perpétuelle,
Ouvrons la chasse aux mécréants qui n'ont jamais goûté l'opium,
Sensé faire de nous des hommes et des mères pour nos enfants,

Alors on brûle on brûle on brûle, on accumule autant d'émules,
De peuple en peuple, de ville en ville, pendant que les théocrates dealent.

Si Dieu existe ? Je n'en sais rien. Quel est le plus beau des jardins ?
Si par le plus grand des hasards tout ça existe, je ne veux pas le savoir.

Alors ne me fais pas croire que nous attend la bonne surprise,
J'ai autre chose à faire à voir dans cette vie de friandises,
Ne me laisse pas croire que nous attend la bonne surprise,
Et si jamais tout n'est pas noir, ce ne sera que la cerise.

Et l'on torture à la surface
Le corps, le sexe, la femme, la science
Et autres formes de connaissances trop dangereuses pour nos systèmes
Je refuse toute abstinence plutôt que de m'avouer vaincu
J'invoque ici l'immanence, la transcendance en temps voulu

Ignorants noyés sous la gnose
Prenez le ou non comme une fronde
Mais je ne ferais pas de vos névroses
Un modèle pour mon monde

Si Dieu existe, je n'en sais rien
Je ne péterais jamais plus haut
Que le Cul d'aucun de vos Saints
Si Dieu existe, rencard à l'échafaud

Alors ne me fais pas croire que nous attend la bonne surprise,
J'ai autre chose à faire à voir dans cette vie de friandises,
Comment pourrais-je boire ces paroles imbibées de bêtises ?
Pourquoi devrais-je donc m'en vouloir dans cette vie en terre soumise ?

N'attendons pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui pour rafler la mise
Et si enfin tout n'est pas noir, ce ne sera que la cerise.
Ce ne sera que la cerise
Ce ne sera que la cerise


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 26, 2010)

Rock fusion

FFF - Barbes - Le Pire et le Meilleur​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 26, 2010)

Miossec - Je m'en vais (subtitulos en español)​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 26, 2010)

le petit train - raphael​




le petit train de ma jeunesse
le petit train s'en va
au-dessus des toits
lentement par les fenêtres je le vois
lentement et ne revient pas
il n'y a rien à dire
il n'y a rien à faire
il n'y a rien à dire
et je me fous

du temps qui passe
du temps qui presse
la maladie de ma jeunesse
je n'ai jamais aimé d'autre personne que moi
et pas même toi
et j'étais si heureux avec toi
et j'étais aussi heureux sans toi

je me fous du vent
qui vient qui va
qui finit ou pas
je me fous de tes histoires de cinglés
je me fous qu'il pleuve par le toit
je me fous du malheur du bonheur
de la joie
et de tout qui s'en va
je me fous des chansons tristes
des clés qui ouvrent les serrures
je me fous de la vie qui glisse
je me fous de la terre refermée

je me fous du karma des étoiles
du soleil déglingué et des jours sans lendemains
je me fous du chagrin
je me fous du chagrin

le petit train de ma jeunesse
le petit train s'en va
se cogne et continue tout droit
je n'avais besoin de personne et personne
n'avait besoin de moi
et j'ai abusé du temps et à présent voilà qu'il
abuse de moi

le petit train de ma jeunesse
le petit train s'en va
et je n'ai rien dit


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 27, 2010)

Kαι ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου κομμάτια 

SINSEMILIA - La mauvaise réputation​





Au village, sans prétention,
J´ai mauvaise réputation.
Qu´je m´démène ou qu´je reste coi
Je pass´ pour un je-ne-sais-quoi

Je ne fais pourtant de tort à personne
En suivant mon chemin de petit bonhomme.
Mais les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Non les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Tout le monde médit de moi,
Sauf les muets, ça va de soi.

Le jour du Quatorze Juillet
Je reste dans mon lit douillet.
La musique qui marche au pas,
Cela ne me regarde pas.

Je ne fais pourtant de tort à personne,
En n´écoutant pas le clairon qui sonne.
Mais les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Non les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Tout le monde me montre du doigt
Sauf les manchots, ça va de soi.

Quand j´croise un voleur malchanceux,
Poursuivi par un cul-terreux;
J´lance la patte et pourquoi le taire,
Le cul-terreux s´retrouv´ par terre

Je ne fais pourtant de tort à personne,
En laissant courir les voleurs de pommes.
Mais les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Non les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Tout le monde se rue sur moi,
Sauf les culs-de-jatte, ça va de soi.

Pas besoin d´être Jérémie,
Pour d´viner l´sort qui m´est promis,
S´ils trouv´nt une corde à leur goût,
Ils me la passeront au cou,

Je ne fait pourtant de tort à personne,
En suivant les ch´mins qui n´mènent pas à Rome,
Mais les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Non les brav´s gens n´aiment pas que
L´on suive une autre route qu´eux,
Tout l´mond´ viendra me voir pendu,
Sauf les aveugles, bien entendu.

Από τον Georges Brassens (τον δημιουργό)​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 28, 2010)

Άλλοι προτιμούν Nat King Cole και άλλοι bossa nova.

Lisa Ono - I Wish You Love​




I wish you bluebirds in the spring
To give your heart a song to sing
And then a kiss, but more than this
I wish you love

And in July a lemonade
To cool you in some leafy glade
I wish you health
But more than wealth
I wish you love

My breaking heart and I agree
That you and I could never be
So with my best
My very best
I set you free

I wish you shelter from the storm
A cozy fire to keep you warm
But most of all when snowflakes fall
I wish you love

But most of all when snowflakes fall
I wish you love

But most of all when snowflakes fall
I wish you love


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 28, 2010)

To πιο αγαπημένο μου βαλς

Jacques Brel - Valse à mille temps​




Jacques Brel Valse à mille temps 1963

La Valse A Mille Temps
Au premier temps de la valse
Toute seule tu souris déjà
Au premier temps de la valse
Je suis seul mais je t`aperçois
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Paris qui mesure notre émoi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Me murmure murmure tout bas


Une valse à trois temps
Qui s`offre encore le temps
Qui s`offre encore le temps
De s`offrir des détours
Du côté de l`amour
Comme c`est charmant
Une valse à quatre temps
C`est beaucoup moins dansant
C`est beaucoup moins dansant
Mais tout aussi charmant
Qu`une valse à trois temps
Une valse à vingt ans
C`est beaucoup plus troublant
C`est beaucoup plus troublant
Mais beaucoup plus charmant
Qu`une valse à trois temps
Une valse à vingt ans
Une valse à cent temps
Une valse à cent ans
Une valse ça s`entend
A chaque carrefour
Dans Paris que l`amour
Rafraîchit au printemps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse a mis le temps
De patienter vingt ans
Pour que tu aies vingt ans
Et pour que j`aie vingt ans
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Offre seule aux amants
Trois cent trente-trois fois le temps
De bâtir un roman


Au deuxième temps de la valse
On est deux tu es dans mes bras
Au deuxième temps de la valse
Nous comptons tous les deux une deux trois
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Paris qui mesure notre émoi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Nous fredonne fredonne déjà


Une valse à trois temps
Qui s`offre encore le temps
Qui s`offre encore le temps
De s`offrir des détour
Du côté de l`amour
Comme c`est charmant
Une valse à quatre temps
C`est beaucoup moins dansant
C`est beaucoup moins dansant
Mais tout aussi charmant
Qu`une valse à trois temps
Une valse à vingt ans
C`est beaucoup plus troublant
C`est beaucoup plus troublant
Mais beaucoup plus charmant
Qu`une valse à trois temps
Une valse à vingt ans
Une valse à cent temps
Une valse à cent temps
Une valse ça s`entend
A chaque carrefour
Dans Paris que l`amour
Rafraîchit au printemps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse a mis le temps
De patienter vingt ans
Pour que tu aies vingt ans
Et pour que j`aie vingt ans
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Offre seule aux amants
Trois cent trente-trois fois le temps
De bâtir un roman


Au troisième temps de la valse
Nous valsons enfin tous les trois
Au troisième temps de la valse
Il y a toi y a l`amour et y a moi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Paris qui mesure notre émoi
Et Paris qui bat la mesure
Laisse enfin éclater sa joie


Une valse à trois temps
Qui s`offre encore le temps
Qui s`offre encore le temps
De s`offrir des détour
Du côté de l`amour
Comme c`est charmant
Une valse à quatre temps
C`est beaucoup moins dansant
C`est beaucoup moins dansant
Mais tout aussi charmant
Qu`une valse à trois temps
Une valse à vingt ans
C`est beaucoup plus troublant
C`est beaucoup plus troublant
Mais beaucoup plus charmant
Qu`une valse à trois temps
Une valse à vingt ans
Une valse à cent ans
Une valse ça s`entend
A chaque carrefour
Dans Paris que l`amour
Rafraîchit au printemps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse a mis le temps
De patienter vingt ans
Pour que tu aies vingt ans
Et pour que j`aie vingt ans
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Une valse à mille temps
Offre seule aux amants
Trois cent trente-trois fois le temps
De bâtir un roman

Joseph Gordon-Levitt singing "La Valse à Mille Temps"​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 30, 2010)

Chico Buarque - Essa Moça Tá Diferente​




Essa moça tá diferente
Já não me conhece mais
Está pra lá de pra frente
Está me passando pra trás 
Essa moça tá decidida
A se supermodernizar
Ela só samba escondida
Que é pra ninguém reparar
Eu cultivo rosas e rimas
Achando que é muito bom
Ela me olha de cima
E vai desinventar o som
Faço-lhe um concerto de flauta
E não lhe desperto emoção
Ela quer ve o astronauta
Descer na televisão
Mas o tempo vai
Mas o tempo vem
Ela me desfaz
Mas o que é que tem
Que ela só me guarda despeito
Que ela só me guarda desdém
Mas o tempo vai
Mas o tempo vem
Ela me desfaz
Mas o que é que tem
Se do lado esquerdo do peito
No fundo, ela ainda me quer bem

Essa moça tá diferente (etc.)

Essa moça é a tal da janela
Que eu me cansei de cantar
E agora está só na dela
Botando só pra quebrar

Mas o tempo vai (etc.)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 1, 2010)

Nα πω απλά τραγουδάρα και εκτελεσάρα; 

Jacques Brel _ La Chanson des Vieux Amants​




Bien sûr, nous eûmes des orages
Vingt ans d'amour, c'est l'amour fol
Mille fois tu pris ton bagage
Mille fois je pris mon envol
Et chaque meuble se souvient
Dans cette chambre sans berceau
Des éclats des vieilles tempêtes
Plus rien ne ressemblait à rien
Tu avais perdu le goût de l'eau
Et moi celui de la conquête

Mais mon amour
Mon doux, mon tendre, mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore, tu sais, je t'aime

Moi, je sais tous tes sortilèges
Tu sais tous mes envoûtements
Tu m'as gardé de pièges en pièges
Je t'ai perdue de temps en temps
Bien sûr tu pris quelques amants
Il fallait bien passer le temps
Il faut bien que le corps exulte
Finalement, finalement
Il nous fallut bien du talent
Pour être vieux sans être adultes

Oh, mon amour
Mon doux, mon tendre, mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore, tu sais, je t'aime

Et plus le temps nous fait cortège
Et plus le temps nous fait tourment
Mais n'est-ce pas le pire piège
Que vivre en paix pour des amants
Bien sûr tu pleures un peu moins tôt
Je me déchire un peu plus tard
Nous protégeons moins nos mystères
On laisse moins faire le hasard
On se méfie du fil de l'eau
Mais c'est toujours la tendre guerre

Oh, mon amour...
Mon doux, mon tendre, mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore, tu sais, je t'aime.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 1, 2010)

Mais Que Nada (Original) 1963​




Sergio Mendes "Mas Que Nada" feat. The Black Eyed Peas​




Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá
Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá

mas que nada
black eyed peas came to make it hotter
we beat the party starters
bubblin up just like lava
like lava HEATED like a sauna
penetrating THROUGH your body armor
rhythmically we MASSAGE ya
with hip hop mixed up with samba
with samba so yes yes y`all
you know we never stop
we never rest y`all
the black eyed peas are keeping it funky fresh y`all
and we wont stop until we get Y'ALL, til we get Y'ALL sayin'

Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá
Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá

peter piper picked peppers but Tab rocked ryhmes
1,2,3, FOUR, several times
heavy rotation PLAYED by every kind
radio stations BLASTING EVERY mind
we crossing boundaries like everyday
TO ROCK YOUR ROBBIE BOBBIE BEAMER ON THE BAY
we got we got tab magnification tab magnified
like every day
so yes yes yall
you know we never stop we never rest y`all y`all
the black eyed peas are keeping it funky fressh y`all
and we wont stop until we get Y'ALL, til we get Y'ALL sayin

Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá (lá, lá, lá, lá, lá)
Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá

drop hot hot be my daily operation
got to put it work in this crazy occupation
gotta keep it movin' that's the motivation
gotta ride the waves and keep a tight relation
with my team keeping moving and doing it right
i've been in a lab every day til daylight
that's the way things move in this FUNKY business
we took a old samba song and remixed it

Mas que nada
Sai da minha frente
Eu quero passar
Pois o samba esta animado
O que eu quero e sambar
Este samba
Que e misto de maracatu
E samba de preto velho
Samba de preto tu

mas que nada, we gonna make you feel lil hotter
the peas and Sergio Mendes heating up sambaaaa
bada, bada, bada, baaaaaa
sergio play your piano sergio play your yo yo yo yo piano (echoing)

check it out

Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá (lá, lá, lá, lá, lá)
Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá (lá, lá, lá, lá, lá)

Oariá raiô
Obá Obá Obá

(repeat two times)
Este samba
Que e misto de maracatu
E samba de preto velho
Samba de preto tu (lá, lá, lá, lá, lá)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Noir Desir - Tostaky​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ_Bxt4Z57Y


Nous survolons des villes
(des) autoroutes en friche
diagonales perdues
et des droites au hasard
des femmes sans visage
à l'atterissage
soyons désinvoltes
n'ayons l'air de rien

*para la queja mexica
este sueno de america
celebremos la aluna
de siempre, ahorita*

et les branleurs trainent
dans la rue
et ils envoient ca aux étoiles
perdues
encore combien à attendre
combien à attendre
combien à attendre
encore combien à attendre
encore combien à attendre

tostaky

le fond du continent
l'or du nouveau monde
pyramides jetables
hommes d'affaires impeccables
quand la pluie de sagesse
pourrit sur les trottoirs
notre mère la terre
étonne moi

*para la queja mexica
este sueno de america
celebremos la aluna
de siempre, ahorita*

pendre les fantomes
cortez
et pourrir à l'ombre
cortez
de l'Amérique vendue
à des girophares crus
pour des nouveaux faisceaux
pour des nouveaux soleils
pour des nouveaux rayons
pour des nouveaux soleils

*aqui para nosotros
aqui para nosotros
aqui para nosotros
aqui para nosotros etc.*

tostaky

bien recu
tous les messages
ils disent qu'ils ont compris
qu'il n'y a plus le choix
que l'esprit qui souffle
guidera leurs pas
qu'arrivent les derniers temps ou
nous pourrons parler
alors soyons désinvoltes
n'ayons l'air de rien
soyons désinvoltes
n'ayons l'air de rien
soyons désinvoltes
n'ayons l'air de rien
soyons désinvoltes
n'ayons l'air de rien


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Andrea Bocelli- Con te Partiro​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo&feature=related

Quando sono solo
Sogno all'orizzonte
E mancan le parole
Si lo so che non c'?luce
In una stanza
Quando manca il sole
Se non ci sei tu con me, con me.
Su le finestre
Mostra a tutti il mio cuore
Che hai acceso
Chiudi dentro me
La luce che
Hai incontrato per strada 

Time to say goodbye
Paesi che non ho mai
Veduto e vissuto con te
Adesso si li vivro.
Con te partiro
Su navi per mari
Che io lo so
No no non esistono piu
It's time to say goodbye.

Quando sei lontana
Sogno all'orizzonte
E mancan le parole
E io si lo so
Che sei con me con me
Tu mia luna tu sei qui con me
Mio sole tu sei qui con me
Con me con me con me 

Time to say goodbye
Paesi che non ho mai
Veduto e vissuto con te
Adesso si li vivro.
Con te partiro
Su navi per mari
Che io lo so
No no non esistono piu 
Con te io li rivivro.
Con te partiro
Su navi per mari
Che io lo so
No no non esistono piu 
Con te io li rivivro.
Con te partiro
Io con te.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Bizet Carmen La fleur que tu m'avais jetée​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKVruvw0Dd0

Julia Migenes Carmen
Placido Domingo Don Jose
Ruggero Raimondi Escamilio
Faith Esham Micaela

Director Francesco Rosi
Conductor Lorin Maazel
Filmed in Andalusia



La fleur que tu m'avais jetée
dans ma prison m'était restée,
flétrie et sèche, cette fleur
gardait toujours sa douce odeur;
et pendant des heures entières,
sur mes yeux, fermant mes paupières,
de cette odeur je m'enivrais
et dans la nuit je te voyais!
Je me prenais à te maudire,
à te détester, à me dire:
pourquoi faut-il que le destin
l'ait mise là sur mon chemin!
Puis je m'accusais de blasphème,
et je ne sentais en moi-même,
je ne sentais qu'un seul désir,
un seul désir, un seul espoir:
te revoir, ô Carmen, oui, te revoir!
Car tu n'avais eu qu'à paraître,
qu'à jeter un regard sur moi,
pour t'emparer de tout mon être,
ô ma Carmen!
Et j'étais une chose à toi!
Carmen, je t'aime!
Note 35

Carmen
Non! tu ne m'aimes pas!
Don José
Que dis-tu? [Note 36]
Carmen
Non! tu ne m'aimes pas! Non!
Car si tu m'aimais,
là-bas, là-bas tu me suivrais!
Don José
Carmen!
Carmen
Oui! Là-bas, là-bas dans la montagne!
José
Carmen!
Carmen
là-bas, là-bas tu me suivrais!
Sur ton cheval tu me prendrais,
et comme un brave à travers la campagne,
en croupe, tu m'emporterais!
Là-bas, là-bas dans la montagne,
José [troublé]
Carmen!
Carmen
là-bas, là-bas tu me suivrais!
tu me suivrais, si tu m'aimais!
Tu n'y dépendrais de personne;
point d'officier à qui tu doives obéir,
et point de retraite qui sonne
pour dire à l'amoureux qu'il est temps de partir!
Le ciel ouvert, la vie errante,
pour pays tout l'univers, et pour loi ta volonté!
Et surtout la chose enivrante:
la liberté! la liberté!
José
Mon Dieu!
Carmen
Là-bas, là-bas dans la montagne!
José [très ébranlé] presque vaincu
Carmen!
Carmen
là-bas, là-bas si tu m'aimais,
José
Tais-toi!
Carmen
là-bas, là-bas tu me suivrais!
Sur ton cheval tu me prendrais...
José
Ah! Carmen, hélas! tais-toi!
/ tais-toi! mon Dieu!
| Carmen
| sur ton cheval tu me prendrais
\ et comme un brave
à travers la campagne,
oui, tu m'emporterais, si tu m'aimais!
José
Hélas! hélas!
Carmen
Oui, n'est-ce pas,
José
pitié! Carmen, pitié!
Carmen
/ là-bas, là-bas tu me suivras!
| tu me suivras!
| José
\ O mon Dieu! Hélas!
Carmen
Là-bas, là-bas tu me suivras,
tu m'aimes et tu me suivras!
/ Là-bas, là-bas emporte moi!
| José
\ Ah! tais-toi! tais-toi!

José s'arrachant brusquement des bras de Carmen
Non! je ne veux plus t'écouter!
Quitter mon drapeau... déserter...
C'est la honte... c'est l'infamie!...
Je n'en veux pas!
Carmen [durement]
Eh bien! pars!
José [suppliant]
Carmen, je t'en prie!
Carmen
Non! je ne t'aime plus!
José
écoute! 

Carmen
Va! je te hais!
José
Carmen!
Carmen
adieu! mais adieu pour jamais!
José [avec douleur]
Eh bien! soit! adieu!
adieu pour jamais!
Carmen
Va-t-en!
José
Carmen! adieu! adieu pour jamais!
Carmen
Adieu!


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

David Gilmour - Je Crois Entendre Encore​




(Bizet)

Je crois entendre encore
Cache sous les palmiers
Sa voix tendre et sonore
Comme un chant de ramiers.

Oh nuit enchanteresse
Divin ravissement
Oh souvenir charmant,
Folle ivresse, doux reve!

Aux clartes des etoiles
Je crois encor la voir
Entr'ouvrir ses longs voiles
Aux vents tiedes du soir.

Oh nuit enchanteresse
Divin ravissement
Oh souvenir charmant
Folle ivresse, doux reve!

Charmant Souvenir!
Charmant Souvenir!

Δεν ξέρω γιατί μ'αρέσει εδώ περισσότερο.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 6, 2010)

Ραντεβού και στήσιμο κάτω από τη βροχή δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο...
Jacques Brel -Madeleine​




Ce soir j'attends Madeleine
J'ai apporté du lilas
J'en apporte toutes les semaines
Madeleine elle aime bien ça
Ce soir j'attends Madeleine
On prendra le tram trente-trois
Pour manger des frites chez Eugène
Madeleine elle aime tant ça
Madeleine c'est mon Noël
C'est mon Amérique à moi
Même qu'elle est trop bien pour moi
Comme dit son cousin Joël
Mais ce soir j'attends Madeleine
On ira au cinéma
Je lui dirai des "je t'aime"
Madeleine elle aime tant ça

Elle est tellement jolie
Elle est tellement tout ça
Elle est toute ma vie
Madeleine que j'attends là là

Ce soir j'attends Madeleine
Mais il pleut sur mes lilas
Il pleut comme toutes les semaines
Et Madeleine n'arrive pas
Ce soir j'attends Madeleine
C'est trop tard pour le tram trente-trois
Trop tard pour les frites d'Eugène
Madeleine n'arrive pas
Madeleine c'est mon horizon
C'est mon Amérique à moi
Même qu'elle est trop bien pour moi
Comme dit son cousin Gaston
Mais ce soir j'attends Madeleine
Il me reste le cinéma
Je pourrai lui dire des "je t'aime"
Madeleine elle aime tant ça

Elle est tellement jolie
Elle est tellement tout ça
Elle est toute ma vie
Madeleine qui n'arrive pas

Ce soir j'attendais Madeleine
Mais j'ai jeté mes lilas
Je les ai jetés comme toutes les semaines
Madeleine ne viendra pas
Ce soir j'attendais Madeleine
C'est fichu pour le cinéma
Je reste avec mes "je t'aime"
Madeleine ne viendra pas
Madeleine c'est mon espoir
C'est mon Amérique à moi
Mais sûr qu'elle est trop bien pour moi
Comme dit son cousin Gaspard
Ce soir j'attendais Madeleine
Tiens le dernier tram s'en va
On doit fermer chez Eugène
Madeleine ne viendra pas

Elle est elle est pourtant tellement jolie
Elle est pourtant tellement tout ça
Elle est pourtant toute ma vie
Madeleine qui ne viendra pas

Mais demain j'attendrai Madeleine
Je rapporterai du lilas
J'en rapporterai toute la semaine
Madeleine elle aimera ça
Demain j'attendrai Madeleine
On prendra le tram trente-trois
Pour manger des frites chez Eugène
Madeleine elle aimera ça
Madeleine c'est mon espoir
C'est mon Amérique à moi
Tant pis si elle est trop bien pour moi
Comme dit son cousin Gaspard
Demain j'attendrai Madeleine
On ira au cinéma
Je lui dirai des "je t'aime"
Et Madeleine elle aimera ça.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 6, 2010)

Πάλι η βροχή δε λέει να σταματήσει...
Quand la pluie tombe - S-kyz​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 6, 2010)

Σας θυμίζει κάτι; :)
TOUTE LA PLUIE TOMBE SUR MOI -​




TOUTE LA PLUIE TOMBE SUR MOI
Sacha Distel

Toute la pluie tombe sur moi
Et comme pour quelqu'un dont les souliers
Sont trop étroits,
Tout va de guingois
car..
Toute la pluie tombe sur moi
De tous les toits
A chaque instant, je me demande vraiment
Ce qui m'arrive et ce que j'ai fait au Bon Dieu
Ou à mes aïeux 
pour..
Qu'autant de pluie tombe, soudain comme ça... sur moi
Mais je me dis qu'au fond
J'en ai reçu bien d'autres dans ma vie
Que je m'en suis toujours sorti avec le sourire

Toute la pluie tombe sur moi
Oui mais... moi je fais comme si je ne la sentais pas
Je ne bronche pas, 
car..
J'ai le moral et je me dis qu'*après la pluie...
Vient le beau temps et moi j'ai tout mon temps*


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

La Noyee - Yann Tiersen​





Yann Tiersen - A quai​






La plage - Yann Tiersen​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

French immigrants to US, kept their culture and music, in isolated swamp-lands in Louisiana.

Zydeco Sont Pas Salés​




Amédé Ardoin​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Kαι λίγο Ρεουνιόν (ένα νησάκι στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό)





Chaud Devant

Chauffé Madame
Chaud devant chaud derrière

Oh jolie ti madame ou lé bien gentil ou néna un joli sourire
Néna mon ti coq lé bien malade li veut plus rentrer
Li la voye a moin devant parce que li gaign pas cosé
Ma toujours di a li sorte pas sans son col roulé
Donne a li un ti romarin parque li néna chagrin
Mais quand li voit ou madame son maladie y fanne
Garde pas son blouse Joseph toué na point la politesse
Si ti continue Joseph ma trape mon kleenex

REFRAIN
Chaud devant chaud derrière
Amène à moin jusqu’à terre
Chaud devant chaud derrière
Avec toué mi vole dans les airs
Chaud devant chaud derrière
Amène à moin jusqu’à terre
Chaud devant chaud derrière
Amène a moin

Oh ti Joseph demande pou cassé eh
Li na vomissement madame

Moin lé bien désolé jeune femme ti Joseph lé enflammé
Li voudrait allongé Madame so manqué ou na un ti place
Vraiment mi comprend pas Madame comment li aime bien jeu de dame
Son yeux vire su côté et li veut look look a toué
Mais cosa i faut fé Joseph pou moin calm calm a toué
Ton tête lé comme trompette et ti veut faire la fête
Mais repose un peu ti coq na recommencé tal’heur
Chaud devant chaud derrière allez bouge a li ti frère


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Solomon Burke - None Of Us Are Free​




Well you better listen my sister's and brothers,
'cause if you do you can hear
there are voices still calling across the years.
And they're all crying across the ocean,
and they're cryin across the land,
and they will till we all come to understand.

None of us are free.
None of us are free.
None of us are free, one of us are chained.
None of us are free.

And there are people still in darkness,
and they just can't see the light.
If you don't say it's wrong then that says it right.
We got try to feel for each other, let our brother's know that we care.
Got to get the message, send it out loud and clear.

(Chorus)

It's a simple truth we all need, just to hear and to see.
None of us are free, one of us is chained.
None of us are free.
now I swear your salvation isn't too hard too find,
None of us can find it on our own.
We've got to join together in sprirt, heart and mind.
So that every soul who's suffering will know they're not alone.

(Chorus)

If you just look around you,
your gonna see what I say.
Cause the world is getting smaller each passing day.
Now it's time to start making changes,
and it's time for us all to realize,
that the truth is shining real bright right before our eyes.

(Chorus and Fade)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Solomon Burke - Down In The Valley​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Calogero - Nathan (Clip Officiel)​




Nathan 

Je m'appelle Nathan
Je suis différent
C'est un tremblement
Dans mon cœur d'enfant

Je m'appelle Nathan
Personne ne m'entend
Je ris en pleurant
Je pleure en dedans

Je m'appelle Nathan
Personne ne m'attend
J'ai des rêves en blanc
Ça fait peur à mes parents

Coupé du monde on me dit,
Je comprends tout ce qu'on s'y dit
Mais, pour rien au monde, je ne veux
De ce monde si malheureux

De ma folie à scandale
Vous y verrez la raison
Venez dans mon hôpital
Qui fait peur dans vos maisons

Nathan je m'appelle
Je suis violoncelle
J'ai des étincelles
J'ai des étoiles de décibels

Nathan, Nathan, Nathan, Nathan
Nathan, je m'appelle
Personne ne m'appelle
Je suis seul dans ma nacelle
Je suis prisonnier du ciel

Je m'appelle Nathan
J'aime pas le réel
Je préfère Angèle
Qui est belle
Comme une crêpe au miel.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Pow Wow - Le Lion est Mort ce Soir​




Dans la jungle terrible jungle
Le lion est mort ce soir
Et les hommes tranquilles s'endorment
Le lion est mort ce soir

Wimboe wimboe wimboe

Tout est sage dans le Village
Le lion est mort ce soir
Plus de rage plus de carnage
Le lion est mort ce soir

wimboe wimboe wimboe

L'indomptable le redoutable
Le lion est mort ce soir
Viens ma belle viens ma gazelle
Le lion est mort ce soir

Wimboe wimboe wimboe

Dans la jungle terrible jungle
Le lion est mort ce soir


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Tiken Jah Fakoly - Je dis non (clip officiel)​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η μουσική είναι μία... Άλλωστε δεν ορίζει πουθενά το νήμα ότι θα μπαίνουν μόνο τα καλύτερα "αγγλόφωνα" μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Όλες οι γλώσσες είναι ωραίες και το "καλύτερα" είναι προσωπική υπόθεση. Και τα γαλλικά και τα πορτογαλικά και τα ισπανικά τραγούδια _etc... etc... _μ'αρέσουν και το δειξα. Δεν μπορώ να μένω όμως μόνο στα αγγλικά. Είμαι και κατά της μονογλωσσίας... Τώρα αν έχω μια προτίμηση στα γαλλικά δεν το θεωρώ και τόσο κακό. Έπειτα το γιατί δεν έβαλα το κομμάτι με το λιοντάρι στα πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα ήταν μάλλον πάσα σε άλλον. 
Άσε που το προτιμώ πολύ περισσότερο στα γαλλικά Εuh!


Νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να βάλω κι ένα κυπριακό παραδοσιακό
"Το γιασεμίν στην πόρτα σου" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPmKQZqsIIM&feature=related

Το γιασεμί στην πόρτα σου
γιασεμί μου
ήρθα να το κλαδέψω
ωχ γιαβρί μου
και νόμισε η μάνα σου
γιασεμί μου
πως ήρθα να σε κλέψω
ωχ γιαβρί μου

Το γιασεμί στην πόρτα σου
γιασεμί μου
μοσκοβολά τις στράτες
ωχ γιαβρί μου
κι η μυρωδιά του η πολλή
γιασεμί μου
σκλαβώνει τους διαβάτες
ωχ γιαβρί μου


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 11, 2010)

Kαλά και τα βασκικά ;)

fermin muguruza korrika. ska​







drsiebenmal said:


> Μια ειλικρινής απορία: Αφού κάνεις τον κόπο και βρίσκεις το *σπάνιο*...


Σόρυ που επανέρχομαι. Τώρα παρατήρησα τη λέξη "σπάνιο". Δεν νομίζω όμως να είναι και τόσο σπάνιο. Έχει 710,000 views. Το αντίστοιχο του Henry Salvador στα γαλλικά έχει πάνω από ένα εκατομμύριο εμφανίσεις αλλά δεν μ'αρέσει ιδιαίτερα. Kαι σχεδόν ενάμιση το καρτουνίστικο με ανιμασιόν.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=le+lion+est+mort+ce+soir&aq=0
Eκτός κι αν εννοείς τα γαλλικά τραγούδια της Λουιζιάνας. Είναι θέμα γλωσσοποικιλότητας κυρίως. Επιπλέον μ'αρέσουν ορισμένα.
Σχεδόν πάντα τα γαλλικά κομμάτια που βάζω δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνια. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Εκτός κι αν είναι ολοκαίνουργια ή είναι από Αιτή, Καληδονία, Πολυνησία, Ρευνιόν, ή Αφρική (πράγμα που κάνω σπάνια).


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, άλλο σπάνιο, άλλο το βλέπουν πολλοί, ή όχι;


Κι άλλο είναι το βλέπουν "πολύ" από "το βλέπουν πολλοί". Συνήθως το σπάνιο δεν το βλέπουν πολλοί (πολύ όμως μπορεί). Συνήθως, πιστεύω, βάζω κομμάτια που μ' αρέσουν πολύ και τα βλέπουν πολλοί και πολύ. 

Και ένα ολοκαίνουργιο κομμάτι των Σουπερμπύς (2 μηνών)
Superbus - Mes Défauts​




Κι ένα φρεσκότατο, 1 μηνός του Φλοράν Πανύ
Florent Pagny - Si tu n'aimes pas Florent Pagny​




Oui je suis dans mon état normal
Non j'ai pas honte de mon look
C'est du gel j'ai même pas les cheveux sales
Et qu'en j'enfile des perles à mon bouc
C'est pour mieux me souvenir de toutes les couleuvres que j'avale
Toutes mes envies de mettre le fou que j'aurai faites tant bien que mal
Oui j'en veut toujours d'avantage 
Non je ne sais pas chanter moins fort
Désolé ce n'est pas une preuve de courage
Malheureusement je suis d'accord 
Je perd pourtant souvent mon temps dans d'inutile rage
A vouloir avoir raison au lieu de laisser les autres avoir tord
Si tu n'aimes pas Florent Pagny j'peut comprendre car moi même j'tavoue que parfois j'ai envie de me filer des beignes
Oh oui des beignes ...
Désolé mais je me sens sauvage y compris au milieu du confort
Si je m'agite un peu trop dans ma cage c'est que je haie les barreaux même en or
Je préfère prendre la fuite pour limiter le décalage
Entre ce que je suis devenu et ce que je voudrais être encore
Je voudrais me vanter d'être pas trop bête me voir en héros dans la glace 
M'admirer sans incliner la tête me regarder bien en face 
Si je traîne derrière moi quelques casseroles que je n'étais ce en acceptant que ce fardeau fasse aussi parti du reste
Si tu n'aimes pas Florent Pagny j'peut comprendre car moi même j'avoue que parfois j'ai envie de me filer des beignes
J'peut avoir sale caractère paraître lâche ou prétentieux il y a cent fois fois mieux que moi sur terre mais aussi cent fois plus affreux
On peut bien dire du mal de moi je n'ai pas peur qu'on exagère
Je ne suis qu'un homme ordinaire avec la lumière dans les yeux
Si tu n'aimes pas Florent Pagny j'peut comprendre car moi même j'avoue que parfois j'ai envie de me filer des beignes
Oh oui des beignes ...
Je ne suis qu'un homme ordinaire
Avec la lumière dans les yeux
Tu sais parfois sa vogue un peu


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 13, 2010)

Martinho da Vila - Disritimia​




Eu quero
Me esconder debaixo
Dessa sua saia
Prá fugir do mundo
Pretendo
Também me embrenhar
No emaranhado
Desses seus cabelos
Preciso transfundir
Seu sangue
Pro meu coração
Que é tão vagabundo...

Me deixa
Te trazer num dengo
Prá num cafuné
Fazer os meus apelos...(2x)

Eu quero
Ser exorcizado
Pela água benta
Desse olhar infindo
Que bom
É ser fotografado
Mas pelas retinas
Desses olhos lindos
Me deixe hipnotizado
Prá acabar de vez
Com essa disritmia...

Vem logo
Vem curar seu nego
Que chegou de porre
Lá da boemia...(2x)

Eu quero
Ser exorcizado
Pela água benta
Desse olhar infindo
Que bom
É ser fotografado
Mas pelas retinas
Desses olhos lindos
Me deixe hipnotizado
Prá acabar de vez
Com essa disritmia...

Vem logo
Vem curar seu nego
Que chegou de porre
Lá da boemia...(6x)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 13, 2010)

Noσταλγώ τις βραζιλιάζικες βραδιές
Exaltasamba - Tá Vendo Aquela Lua (clipe) - Oficial do DVD​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 15, 2010)

XAVIER CUGAT - Third Man Theme - 1960s Cha Cha (from LP)(Slide)​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 16, 2010)

Reggae
Yanis Odua - la caraibe​




Intro:
Han han Yeah man,Selassie I,Rastafari !

Refrain[x 2]
"La Caraïbe ne nous appartient pas"
On n'a jamais dit ça,
C'est uniquement pour travailler qu'on nous a emmenés là.
Abolition de l'esclavage physique théoriquement on l'a,
Chacun fait maintenant ce qu'il veut,
Moi je veux rentrer chez moi.

Couplet 1:
Parce que chacun sait que Martinique,Guadeloupe ou Guyane
La situation empire ça devient incontrolable?
Des générations entières ont souffert bien plus qu'au bagne.
L'an 2000 n'est pas une plantation aux descendants d'esclaves.
Faut savoir que je n'juge personne et personne je ne blâme,
Mais si beaucoup d'jeunes s'obstinent à se tourner vers la came
C'est parce que certaines personnes ont droit à c'quon ne les condamne,
Ne me dis pas que tu ne sais pas
Qui rentre la drogue au kilogramme.

Refrain[x 2]

Couplet 2:
Hey!Y'en a qui s'battent pour l'indépendance,
La majorité préfère être sous la tutelle de la France.
Suivre les lois de son sytème pour eux est une assurance,
Pour montrer qu'ils adhèrent à fond marquent leurs préférences (Right !!).
En moi,sur moi tout c'qui vient de l'extérieur à outrance.
Faut savoir que je n'fais pas partie de leurs manigances,
Coute que coute et quoi qu'ils fassent ils ne changeront pas c'que je pense
Depuis mon enfance j'éprouve pour l'Afrique une certaine attirance
Hey!

Rfrain[x 2]

Couplet 3:
Hey!
Tout' moun rikonnèt'sa yo fè
Yo rikonnèt' sa yo di
Dot' ka atenn' toujou kè yo fè
Pou pwofité di la vi,
Ki sa zot' konpwann' yo kay fé
De plus ke sa ki ni jodi?
Pa tenn' di pèsson alè
Fodrè nou travay pou ni.
Tous unis ka sonjé
Ki mannyè gran papa nou soufè pou sa trapé ti brin
Liberté
Tchè yo té ké raché diwè nou viv' san on mossô té
ki tanou adan on péyi kè yo goumin pou tchinbé.
Tout' mannyé nou la pou fé,
Tout' mannyé nou la pou di,
Si ni dé bagay nou ka wè sé a nou di réagi.
An droit,bagar,on ladjè,assou sa i fini di fok sav'
sa pa ka fèy pé doubout' dèyè sa i ka di!...

Refrain[x 1]

Outro:
"La Caraïbe ne nous appartient pas"
On n'a jamais dis ça...
...qu'on nous a emmenés là...
...théoriquement on l'a...
...la Caraïbe...

Instru


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 16, 2010)

Blacko des sniper feat Krys​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 16, 2010)

JESSY MATADOR - "Décalé Gwada"​




On est là pour faire le show
estce que vous voulez chauffer
On est pour metre l'ambiance
estce que vous voulez danser

alez décalé-gwada sou,sou
ka décalé-gwada,décalé-gwada
décalé-gwada sou,sou, ka décalé-gwada sou,sou,mé
on va,décalé-gwada sou,sou ka décalé-gwada,décalé-gwada
décalé-gwada sou,sou
ka décalé-gwada sousoou,méé

haa é saka maché doudou
hein,koba peti calin partou
é saka maché doudou
koba peti doudou

alez décalé-gwada sou,sou
ka décalé-gwada décalé-gwada
décalé-gwada sou,
sou,*6

alez sur le coté,sur le coté
a sur le coté,a sur le coté!!
alé konami,tsonami,konami,
tsonami,konamie,tsonami,ko

ha caméra,caméra filmé
ha caméra,caméra zoumé
ha caméra,camera filmé
caméra touné,caméra zoumé!!!

alez tourné bébé
a tourné bébé, a tourné bébé
a daléla daléla ,
daléla daléla,daléla henn
a chokanawa, choké
a chokanawa, kodiwiii
ko chokanawa choké;
chokanawa choké!!!
alé konawa choo, kanawa choo
kanawa choo,kodiwiii
ko cho, kanawa cho kanawa cho

tout le monde
on va laissé passé
ka na fatigué
kalikoté
faut pa te facher
*2
toi la,toi la,toi la, toi la,
tu a koa?
toi la,toi la,toi la,toi la,
tu a koa?

alé piton,alé piton,alé piton
alé montre moi ta tete de piton
alé montre moi ta tete de piton
alé moi ta tete de piton
faut pas fuire
ya pa serpent
alé montre ta tete de piton
alé piton,alé piton

on va r'gardé
gauche,droite
centre,pied
alé dansé le dindon
dansé le dindon
dansé le dindon

kabata zouuu
mamahéé safé mal
mamahé kétabaci
mamahé safé mal
mamahé

kéyo ko sokanilé
yéba yéba yéba hé
kitoko lamou sapa hié
yéba,yabé,yabé hé
on va démaré
c'est gagné
yéba,yéba,yaba,héé


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 17, 2010)

Kαι το δικό μου καλημέρα
RACHID TAHA - Bonjour (clip officiel)​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxIJEZ5gYiE&p=8CC1A8EFAE9F3466&playnext=1&index=29


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 17, 2010)

Kαλησπέρα :) "Για Ραγιά" (από τον Ρασίντ Ταά, τον τραγουδιστή και του προηγούμενου κομματιού)

Rachid Taha - Ya Rayah...​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuPhCmmfKiE&feature=related

Here's the transliteration:


Ya rayah win msafar trouh taâya wa twali Chhal nadmou laâbad al ghaflin qablak ou qalbi (bis )
Chhal cheft al bouldan laâmrine wa lber khali Chhal dhiyaât wquat chhal tzid mazal ou t’khali Ya Ighayeb fi bled ennas chhal taâya ma tadjri
Refrain
Aâlach quabek hzine waâlech hakdha ou tanni Matdoum achadda wila tzid taâlem ou tabni Maydounou layyam walay doum seghrek ou seghri Ya hilou meskine li ghab saâdou ki zahri
Refrain
Ya msafer naâtik ouwaayti addiha el bakri Chouf ma yeslah bik qbal ma tbiâ ou ma techri Ya nnayem djani khabrek ma sralek ma srali Hakdha rad el qual bel djbine el aâli


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 17, 2010)

aicha cheb khaled​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIyyPsqRweE&feature=related

Comme si je n'existais pas,
elle est passée à côté de moi
Sans un regard, reine de Saba,
j'ai dit, Aïcha, prends, tout est pour toi

Voici, les perles, les bijoux,
aussi l'or autour de ton cou
Les fruits, biens mûrs au goût de miel,
ma vie, Aicha si tu m'aimes!

J'irai où ton souffle nous mène,
dans les pays d'ivoire et d’ébène
J'effacerais tes larmes, tes peines,
rien n'est trop beau pour une si belle

Aïcha, Aïcha écoute-moi,
Aïcha, Aïcha t'en vas pas,
Aïcha, Aïcha regarde moi,
Aïcha, Aïcha reponds-moi

Je dirais le mots des poèmes,
je jouerais les musiques du ciel,
je prendrais les rayons du soleil,
pour élairer tes yeux de reine

Oooh! Aïcha, Aïcha écoute-moi,
Aïcha, Aïcha t'en vas pas

Elle a dit: "Garde tes trésors,
moi, je vaux mieux que tout ça.
Des barreaux sont des barreaux même en or
Je veux les mêmes droits que toi
Et du respect pour chaque jour,
moi je ne veux que l'amour"


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 17, 2010)

Nancy Ajram - Ya Habibi Yalla (song by Ishtar Alabina & photos of Nancy)​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV68RG871AU&feature=related

ISHTAR ALABINA ft LOS NINOS DE SARA ~ ALABINA YALLA​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwCVXitdy_Q

Ishtar Alabina is an Israeli born with both Egyptian (maternal) and Moroccan (paternal) ancestry.

Alabina Yalla - Darling, Let's Go

LYRICS

yalabina yalla
ya habibi yalla
nifrah win ool, masha Allah
yalabina yalla
ya habibi yalla
nifrah win ool, masha Allah

yalabina ala tool
yalabina ala tool
yalabina ala tool
ah ya aili waili waili waili waili
ulu inshalla

De Granada a Casablanca
Enterré mi fantasia
Una guitarra y una gitana canta
Canta mi Andalucia (2x)

ayunak helwa
shafayfek ghenwa
ayunak helwa
shafayfek ghenwa
ah ya aili waili waili, waili waili ulu inshalla...


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 18, 2010)

Serj Tankian "Empty Walls"​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 18, 2010)

Vampire Weekend- White Sky​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 18, 2010)

Garage rock

I Know What I Am - Band of Skulls​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Moriarty - Lovelinesse​




Running naked through poppy fields
Woth my anchovy flapping freely in the wind
Then I see Father O'Reilly
And I confess, Yes I have sinned

And Father O'Reilly, he spoke to me slighly
And winked at the nun sitting bare on his knee.
My anchovy rising, it was quite surprising
A cat of a nun that filled me with glee

A church it imploded, a herd of green puppets
Demanded a pizza with chocolate and cheese
The nun in a frenzy she swatted the puppets
And prayed to the God of my proud anchovies

The taste of a Pizza, it seemed to increase her
But father O'Reilly broke up from the Wait
He fell in the field, but the nun didn't yield,
The poppies they burst exploding his fate.

The oxygen missing, my anchovie hissing,
I ran through the fields calling for help
I tripped on a poppy and felt kinda dopey
Dropped on the earth with an opium yelp!

Lying naked in poppy fields with my anchovie flappin' freely in the wind

Then I dream of Father O'Reilly
And I truly know, yes I have sinned


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Gold Lion​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare (Official Music Video)​




NIGHTMARE!
Now your nightmare comes to life.

Dragged you down below
Down to the devils show
To be his guest forever
Peace of mind is less than never

Hate to twist your mind
But God ain't on your side
An old acquaintance severed
Burn the world your last endeavor

Flesh is burning
You can smell it in the air
Cause men like you have such an easy soul to steal (steal)

So stand in line while banging numbers in your head
You're now a slave until the end of time

Nothing stops the madness turning, haunting, yearning pull the trigger

You should have known
The price of evil
And it hurts to know that you belong here
Yeah
Oooooooh
It's your fucking nightmare
While your nightmare comes to life

Can't wake up in sweat
Cause it ain't over yet
Still dancing with your demons
Victim of your own creation

Beyond the will to fight
Where all that's wrong is right
Where hate don't need a reason
Loathing self-assassination

You've been lied to
Just to rape you of your sight
And now they have the nerve to tell you how to feel (feel)

So sedated as they medicate your brain
And while you slowly go insane they tell ya
"Given with the best intentions, help you with your complications"

You should have known
The price of evil
And it hurts to know that you belong here
Yeah
No one to call
Everybody to fear
Your tragic fate
Is looking so clear
Yeah
Oooooooh
It's your fucking nightmare
HA! HA! HA! HA!

(Break)

(Maniacal laughter)
Fight (Fight! ). not to fail (fail! )
Not to fall (fall! )
Or you'll end up like the others

Die (Die! ), die again (die! )
Drenched in sin (sin! )
With no respect for another
OH!

Down(Down! ), feel the fire(fire! )
Feel the hate(hate! )
Your pain is what we desire

Lost (Lost! ), hit the wall (wall! )
Watch you crawl (crawl! )
Such a replaceable liar

And I know you hear their voices
(Calling from above)
And I know they may seem real
(These signals of love)
But our life's made up of choices
(Some without appeal)
They took for granted your soul
And it's ours now to steal

As your nightmare comes to life

You should have known
The price of evil
And it hurts to know that you belong here
Yeah
No one to call
Everybody to fear
Your tragic fate
Is looking so clear
Yeah
Oooooooh
It's your fucking nightmare


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 19, 2010)

The last shadow puppets - My mistakes were made for you​




my mistakes were made for you
the last shadow puppets

from the age of the understatement



lyrics:

About as subtle as an earthquake, I know
My mistakes were made for you

And in the back room of a bad dream, she came
And whisked me away, enthused

And it's solid as a rock rolling down a hill
The fact is that it probably will hit something
On the hazardous terrain

And were just following the flock, round
And the inbetween, before we smash to smithereens
Like they were, and we scrambled from the grain
And its the fame that put words in her mouth
She couldn't help, but spit em out
Innocence and arrogance entwined
In the filthiest of minds

She was bitten on her birthday, and now
A face in the crowd, shes not
And i suspect that now, forever the shape
She came to escape, its forgot
And it's alot to ask and not to sting1
Give her less than everything
Around your crooked conscious she will wind

Cos were just following the flock round
And the in-between
Before we smash to smithereens
Like they were, and we scramble from the grain
And it's the fame that put words in her mouth
She couldnt help, but spit em out
Around your crooked conscious she will wind
And it's alot to ask and not to sting
Giver her less than everything
Innocence and arrogance entwined


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Το άλμπουμ κυκλοφορεί αύριο στην Γαλλία
BRUNE - Rupture Song (clip officiel)​




Kαι αυτό είναι περσινό

Renan Luce - On N'Est Pas A Une BΕtise Près​




On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après
Tu verras qu’un saut dans une flaque
Ca vaut bien toutes les paires de claques

On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après
Tu verras qu’sonner aux portes
Et s’enfuir avant qu’on sorte
Ca vaut l’coup

Mes bonnes bêtises
J’m’en souviendrais toujours
A croire qu’y’avait un concours
Du truc le plus interdit
A faire un mercredi

Mes bonnes bêtises
Elles ne sont pas si loin
J’revois encore le coin
J’y grattais pendant un bail
La peinture qui s’écaille

Notre poésie c’était peinard
Et sans corbeau et sans renard
Qu’on l’écrivait
A grands coups d’pieds dans un ballon
Une vitre en moins j’prends du galon
Je grandissais

On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après
Tu verras qu’un saut dans une flaque
Ca vaut bien toutes les paires de claques

On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après
Tu verras qu’sonner aux portes
Et s’enfuir avant qu’on sorte
Ca vaut l’coup

Les bonnes bêtises
C’était entre copains
Qu’importe si t’étais rupin
On était tous l’égal
D’notre frangin de mandale
Mais les bonnes bêtises
On a beau les faire en bande
Y’a une règle dans la truande
C’est à celui qui s’y colle
Qu’il arrive des bricoles

Ma plus belle fable sans aucun doute
Celle du crapaud et du mammouth
Qui explose
Depuis que j’l’ai touchée au lance-pierre
Ma p’tite sœur garde une paupière
Mi-close

On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après

Tu verras qu’un saut dans une flaque
Ca vaut bien toutes les paires de claques

On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après
Tu verras qu’sonner aux portes
Et s’enfuir avant qu’on sorte
Ca vaut l’coup

On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après
Tu verras qu’un saut dans une flaque
Ca vaut bien toutes les paires de claques

On n’est pas à une bêtise près
Faisons la et voyons après
Tu verras qu’sonner aux portes
Et s’enfuir avant qu’on sorte
Ca vaut l’coup


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Géraldine Nakache - Tout Ce Qui Brille​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 23, 2010)

Coração Vagabundo - Gal Costa​




Coração Vagabundo


Meu coração não se cansa
De ter esperança
De um dia ser tudo o quer quer
Meu coração de criança
Não é só lembrança
De um vulto feliz de mulher
Que passou por meus sonhos
Sem dizer adeus
E fez dos olhos meus
Um chorar mais sem fim
Meu coração vagabundo
Quer guardar o mundo em mim
Meu coração vagabundo
Quer guardar o mundo em mim

Bia - Agua Na Bocca​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 23, 2010)

Sting: La belle dame sans regrets​





Dansons tu dis
Et moi, je suis
Mes pas sont gauches
Mes pieds tu fauches
Je crains les sots
Je cherche en vain les mots
Pour m'expliquer ta vie, alors
Tu ments, ma Soeur
Tu brises mon coeur
Je pense, tu sais
Erreurs, jamais
J'ecoute, tu parles
Je ne comprends pas bien
La belle dame sans regrets

Je pleure, tu ris
Je chante, tu cries
Tu semes les graines
D'un mauvais ch‚ne
Mon ble s'envole
Tu en a ras le bol
J'attends, toujours
Mes cris sont sourds
Tu ments, ma Soeur
Tu brises mon coeur
Je pense, tu sais
Erreurs, jamais
J'ecoute, tu parles
Je ne comprends pas bien
La belle dame sans regrets.

"Ne me regarde pas" CYNTHIA QUEENTON​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 23, 2010)

No Doubt - Don't Speak​





Vaya con dios - Just a friend of mine (long version)​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 23, 2010)

Aυτός δεν είναι Γάλλος, η προφορά του είναι όμως γαλλική.

GERALD DE PALMAS - Au bord de l'eau (clip officiel)​




Dans le jour à peine eclos
Alors qu’il fait dejà chaud
Je suis parti

Ne pas affronter la ville
Je ferai le tour de l´île
C´est mieux ainsi

Refrain:
Au bord de l´eau
Il y a cette fille qui m´appelle
Elle me trouve beau
Au bord de l’eau
Je passe des heures avec elle
Sans dire un mot

On ne me remarque plus
Une ombre au coin de la rue
Un etre à part

On s´amuse on me plaint
Rien de tout ça ne m´atteint
car quelque part

(Refrain)

J´ai passe tellement de temps
à faire mon interessant
Qu´un soir je me suis perdu

Voilà ce que je vais faire
Aller au bout de la terre
L´ocean à perte de vue

(Refrain)

Sans dire un mot
Au bord de l´eau(x2)


Aλφαβητάρι

Elie Semoun, Axelle Red, Abecedaire​





Και κλείνω με bossa...


It Ain't Over 'Til It's Over (Cover bossa by Flo Tucci)​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά το ρεφραίν αυτού του τραγουδιού μ'ενθουσιάζει, ίσως κι εσάς (διαβάστε τα λόγια)

Benabar - Le Diner​




J'veux pas y'aller à ce dîner,
J'ai pas l'moral, j'suis fatigué,
Ils nous en voudront pas, allez on n'y va pas.
En plus faut que je fasse un régime ma chemise me boudine,
J'ai l'air d'une chipolata,
Je peux pas sortir comme ça.
Ça n'a rien à voir je les aime bien tes amis,
Mais je veux pas les voir parce que j'ai pas envie.

*On s'en fout, on n'y va pas,
On n'a qu'à se cacher sous les draps,
On commandera des pizzas, toi la télé et moi,*
*On appelle, on s'excuse, on improvise, on trouve quelque chose,
On n'a qu'à dire à tes amis
Qu'on les aime pas et puis tant pis.*

J'suis pas d'humeur tout me déprime et il se trouve que par hasard,
Y'a un super bon film à la télé ce soir.
Un chef-d'oeuvre du 7ème art que je voudrais revoir, un drame très engagé
Sur la police de Saint-Tropez.
C'est une satire sociale don't le personnage central est joué par de Funès,
En plus y'a des extraterrestres.

*On s'en fout, on n'y va pas,
On n'a qu'à se cacher sous les draps,
On commandera des pizzas, toi la télé et moi,*
*On appelle, on s'excuse, on improvise, on trouve quelque chose,
On n'a qu'à dire à tes amis
Qu'on les aime pas et puis tant pis.*

J'ai des frissons je me sens faible, je crois que je suis souffrant,
Ce serait pas raisonnable de sortir maintenant.
Je préfère pas prendre de risque, c'est peut-être contagieux,
Il vaut mieux que je reste ça m'ennuie mais c'est mieux.
Tu me traites d'égoïste, comment oses-tu dire ça?
Moi qui suis malheureux et triste et j'ai même pas de home-cinéma.

*On s'en fout, on n'y va pas,
On n'a qu'à se cacher sous les draps,
On commandera des pizzas, toi la télé et moi,
On appelle, on s'excuse, on improvise, on trouve quelque chose,
On n'a qu'à dire à tes amis
Qu'on les aime pas et puis tant pis.
On s'en fout, on n'y va pas,
On n'a qu'à se cacher sous les draps,
On commandera des pizzas, toi la télé et moi.*


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 28, 2010)

Georgia on my Mind- Ray Charles​




Georgia, Georgia,
The whole day through
Just an old sweet song
Keeps Georgia on my mind

I'm say Georgia
Georgia
A song of you
Comes as sweet and clear
As moonlight through the pines

Other arms reach out to me
Other eyes smile tenderly
Still in peaceful dreams I see
The road leads back to you

I said Georgia,
Ooh Georgia, no peace I find
Just an old sweet song
Keeps Georgia on my mind

Other arms reach out to me
Other eyes smile tenderly
Still in peaceful dreams I see
The road leads back to you

Georgia,
Georgia,
No peace, no peace I find
Just this old, sweet song
Keeps Georgia on my mind

I said just an old sweet song,
Keeps Georgia on my mind


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 28, 2010)

Quello che non ti ho detto (Scusami) - *Modà *​




Scusami
Se quella sera sono stato troppo fragile
E non ho avuto proprio forza per resistere
Per fregarmene

Scusami
Ma la voglia di sentirti era incontrollabile
Dirti tutto in quel momento era impossibile
Era inutile

Scusami,
Se ho preferito scriverlo,
che dirtelo,
ma non è facile dirti che
sei diventata il senso
di ogni mio giorno,
momento, perché...
perché sei fragile

Scusami
Se io non sto facendo altro che confonderti
Ma vorrei far di tutto per non perderti
Voglio viverti

Parlami
Ma ti prego di qualcosa oppure stringimi
Ho paura del silenzio e dei tuoi brividi
E dei miei limiti

Scusami,
Se ho preferito scriverlo,
che dirtelo,
ma non è facile dirti che
sei diventata il senso
di ogni mio giorno,
momento, perché...
perché sei fragile
e come me sai piangere

Scusami,
Se ho preferito scriverlo,
che dirtelo,
ma non è facile dirti che
sei diventata il senso
di ogni mio giorno,
momento, perché...
perché sei fragile
e come me sai piangere


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 30, 2010)

Nντενγκ, ντενγνκ, ντενγκ, ντενγκ...

Dingue, Dingue, Dingue - Christophe Maé​




Je sais qu'on r'vient pas en arrière
Et que tu ne reviendras pas non plus
Mais si tu changeais d'avis quand-même
J'te jure que tu ne serais pas déçue
J'ferais des efforts vestimentaires
Je rentrerais à l'heure prévue
On passerait les dimanche à la mer
Comme on faisait au tout début

Alors laisse-toi faire
Et laisse-moi faire
Oui laisse-moi faire
Je saurai faire

Oh,
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça m'rend fou, dis-moi où je vais avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide dingue, dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça m'rend fou d'avoir tout gâché avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide dingue de toi

Je dirai à mes potes la chance que j'ai
Ceux que t'aimes pas je les verrai plus
Tu verras cette fois-ci je changerai
Même si tu m'as jamais vraiment cru
J'ai trop le cœur en bandoulière
Et le corps aux objets perdus
J'préfère encore tout foutre en l'air
Que d'être sûr que c'est foutu

Alors laisse-toi faire
Et laisse-moi faire
Oui laisse-moi faire
Je saurai faire

Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça me rend fou, dis-moi où je vais avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide dingue, dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça me rend fou d'avoir tout gâché avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide dingue de toi

Et je cours après toi
Même s'il est tard
Et je crie sur les toits
L'envie de te revoir
Il n'est jamais trop tard

Oh,
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça me rend fou, dis-moi où je vais avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide dingue, dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça me rend fou d'avoir tout gâché avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide dingue de toi

Oh, je suis raide dingue de toi

Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça me rend fou, dis-moi où je vais avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide dingue, dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Ça me rend fou d'avoir tout gâché avec toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue
Car je suis raide, raide dingue de toi

(Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Je suis dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue)

Mm, ça me rend dingue
Je suis dingue de toi

(Dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue)

Je suis dingue, dingue de toi
Non

(Dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Je suis dingue de toi
Dingue, dingue, dingue, dingue
Dingue de toi)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 30, 2010)

Δυστυχώς μπορείτε να τα ακούσετε μόνο στο youtube...
Jason Mraz - I'm Yours​






Gnarls Barkley - Crazy​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 30, 2010)

Axelle Red "Sensualite"​




Jamais je n'aurais pensé...
"Tant besoin de lui"
Je me sens si envoutée
Que ma maman me dit: ralentis
Désir ou amour
Tu le sauras un jour

J'aime j'aime
Tes yeux, j'aime ton odeur
Tous tes gestes en douceur
Lentement dirigés
Sensualité
Oh stop un instant
J'aimerais que ce moment
Fixe pour des tas d'années
Ta sensualité

Il paraît qu'après quelques temps
La passion s'affablit
Pas toujours apparemment
Et maman m'avait dit: ralentis
Désir ou amour
Tu le sauras un jour

J'aime j'aime...

Je te demande simplement
Ne fais pas semblant
Je t'aimerai encore
Et encore

Desir ou amour...


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 5, 2010)

Δυστυχώς...λόγω χρημάτων δεν πήγα στο μουσικό μέγαρο την Τρίτη να παρακολουθήσω την συναυλία του Danny Brillant στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το youtube...

Dany Brillant Quand Je Voix tes Yeux Sous-Titré​




{Refrain:}
Quand je vois tes yeux je suis amoureux
quand j'entends ta voix je suis fou de joie
quand je vois tes yeux je suis amoureux
quand j'entends ta voix je suis fou de toi

Mais tu as tant de charme et c'est là mon drame
car je suis sans arme lorsque tu es là
je voudrais t'le dire je voudrais l'écrire
mais je n'ose pas te parler de ça

{au Refrain}

Tu fais des ravages je manque de courage
pour te déclarer toute la vérité
j'prépare les discours pour te faire la cour
mais j'peux plus bouger quand tu es à mes côtés

{au Refrain}

Mais tu m'impressionnes souvent je frissonne
quand me vient l'idée de te rencontrer
je n'ai pas confiance je manque d'assurance
et je fais semblant de jouer les indifférents

Dany Brillant - Clip "On verra demain"​




Toi qui crois que tout s’arrête,
parce que ton amour s’en va,
ne ferme pas ta fenêtre,
car un autre est déjà là,
si la chance t’abandonne,
c’est qu’elle veut grandir ailleurs,
la vie sera monotomne,
si elle écartait les fleurs,

refrain :
On verra demain,
on verra peut-être,
On verra demain,
si sa tiens toujours,
c’est le temps qui fait,
le temps qui projète,
tout s’arrête un jour,

Toi qui as perdu ta place,
et qui vost tout s’éfondrer,
qui travaille sans relâche,
sans être récompensé,
quand une porte se ferme,
c’est qu’une autre va s’ouvrir,
même si ça fait de la peine,
c’est le moment de partir,

refrain :

Toi qui crois que l’éxistence,
ne sourit qu’aux gens bien nés,
qui voit triompher la chance,
chez ceux qui n’ont rien tenté,
attends un peu que ça passe,
et ne sois pas si pressé,

sur ce qui est lent a croître,
est là pour l’éternité,

refrain :

Si ton enfant,veut s’enfuir,
pour courir vers l’horizon,
pourquoi donc le retenir,
si petite est sa raison,
pourquoi lui dire qu’il s’égare,
pourquoi le décourager,
laisse le dans la bagarre,
c’est le temps qui fait gagner.


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 5, 2010)

Συνέχεια...


dany brillant (suzette)​




Το ρεφραίν είναι μαγικά θεϊκό ...

Le jour où j'lai rencontrée
Dans une de ces soirées
J'ai même pas pu la r'garder
Tell'ment ses yeux me brûlaient

Alors je lui ai pris la main
Les yeux, le corps et les seins
Elle me dit :"Fais moi du bien"
Je lui dit : "Oui sans problème"

Dans sa chambre on est allé
Sous les draps on s'est glissé
Il a fallu m'ranimer
Dans ses yeux j'm'étais noyé

Elle se serre tout contre moi
Je me crois au cinéma
Je me prends pour Cary Grant
Et puis on éteint la lampe

{Refrain:}
J'ai perdu la tête
Depuis que j'ai vu Suzette
Je perds la raison
Chaque fois que j'vois Suzon

Je ne fais que d'l'embrasser
Cette fille-la me fait rêver
Elle a vraiment quelque chose
Ça lui vient sûrement des roses

Un seul de ses baisers
Peut suffire à enflammer
Le cœur de l'humanité
Ou les gars de mon quartier

Elle a un p'tit goût d'orange
De miel et de chocolat
Elle adoucit mon errance
Avant je n'existais pas

Toute la salive que j'use
Pour me donner de l'éclat
Elle a pas b'soin d'ça ma muse
Pour mettre le monde en émoi

L'amour et la vérité
L'ivresse et puis la beauté
Tout ce qu'en vain j'ai cherché
Dans ses yeux je l'ai trouvé

{Refrain}

Autour d'un p'tit café crème
Sur un des quais de la Seine
Dans le froid du matin blême
Un jour j'lui dirai que l'l'aime

On partira tous les deux
Vers un monde merveilleux
Le ciel sera tout orange
On sera deux petits anges

Dans une chambre au sixième
Je lui dirai des poèmes
On s'aimera sans travailler
Je peux car je suis fou à lier

Elle est celle que j'attendais
Depuis qu'j'ai quinze ans passés
C'est elle que j'imaginais
Dans mon lit quand j'm'ennuyais

Maintenant j'la suis partout
Plus fidèle qu'un toutou
Elle veut jamais s'arrêter
Je sens bien que j'vais craquer

{Refrain}


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 12, 2010)

TOM WAITS
"Way Down In The Hole"​






When you walk through the garden
you gotta watch your back
well I beg your pardon
walk the straight and narrow track
if you walk with Jesus
he's gonna save your soul
you gotta keep the devil
way down in the hole
he's got the fire and the fury
at his command
well you don't have to worry
if you hold on to Jesus hand
we'll all be safe from Satan
when the thunder rolls
just gotta help me keep the devil
way down in the hole
All the angels sing about Jesus' mighty sword
and they'll shield you with their wings
and keep you close to the lord
don't pay heed to temptation
for his hands are so cold
you gotta help me keep the devil
way down in the hole


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Itzhak Perlman plays Klezmer​


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Jews and Rroma having fun dancing and making music together!

Music duel: Jewish klezmer vs Gipsy music - Train de vie​


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Hai Ne Ne Ne, Russian gypsy music​


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 16, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω ποιοι τυχεροί απόλαυσαν τη μούσα του Λοτρέκ, Ιβέτ Ζιλμπέρ http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=222767 (αλήθεια... γιατί Ζιλμπέρ και όχι Γκιλμπέρ; ) που «ζωντάνευσε» η Ναταλί Ζολί στο Τελλόγλειο ίδρυμα Θεσ/νίκης


Freud et Yvette Guilbert (είχε σχέση με τον Φρόϋντ: Dites moi que je suis belle (η μουσική είναι ανώνυμο κομμάτι του 14ου αιώνα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj3vESoqaCg

Κάποιοι απόλαυσαν και πίνακες του Τουλούζ Λοτρέκ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYKeFakAy1I&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 16, 2010)

Να και η αυθεντική Yvette Guilbert 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8b3u3KRTxI&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα :)
Poney Express "Les Petits Matins"​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH6URkDx3dc&feature=related

Les yeux ouverts à mi-chemin
Entre la nuit et les terriens
Le monde ne s’aperçoit même pas
Qu’il pourrait bien tourner sans moi
Colorier sur ma joue froissée
Ce que la nuit aura tracé
Des moutons, du coton
Que mes rêves auront déposés
Sur l’oreiller…
Au petit matin

Même si le soleil tend la main
Avoir le sommeil qui revient
Est-ce que c’est encore le matin ?
Le jour ne me dit rien
Colorier sur ma joue froissée
Ce que la nuit aura tracé
Des moutons, du coton
Que mes rêves auront déposés
Sur l’oreiller…
Au petit matin
Au petit matin

Lutter un peu mais on sait bien
Qu’on ne verra pas venir demain
Et enfin, enfin,
Le ciel s’éteint
Sur Belle…
Belle et Sébastien
Colorier sur ma joue froissée
Ce que la nuit aura tracé
Des moutons, du coton
Que mes rêves auront déposés
Sur l’oreiller…


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Αν μου το ζητούσες...
Marilou - *L'hymne à l'amour* (Fête de la musique 2005) 





Le ciel bleu sur nous peut s'effondrer
Et la terre peut bien s'écrouler
Peu m'importe si tu m'aimes
Je me fous du monde entier
Tant qu'l'amour inond'ra mes matins
Tant que mon corps frémira sous tes mains
Peu m'importe les problèmes
Mon amour puisque tu m'aimes

J'irais jusqu'au bout du monde
Je me ferais teindre en blonde
Si tu me le demandais
J'irais décrocher la lune
J'irais voler la fortune
Si tu me le demandais
Je renierais ma patrie
Je renierais mes amis
Si tu me le demandais
On peut bien rire de moi
Je ferais n'importe quoi
Si tu me le demandais

Si un jour la vie t'arrache à moi
Si tu meurs que tu sois loin de moi
Peu m'importe si tu m'aimes
Car moi je mourrais aussi
Nous aurons pour nous l'éternité
Dans le bleu de toute l'immensité
Dans le ciel plus de problèmes
Mon amour crois-tu qu'on s'aime...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Julieta Venegas - Oleada 





No quisiera detener
esta oleada que me lleva
a dónde, adónde no lo sé
sólo me muevo con ella.

Y nadie ahí me conocerá,
y a nadie ahí reconoceré
pero no tengo miedo.

No quisiera detener
esta oleada que me lleva.

Y todo lo que ya viví,
lo sigo cargando.
lo llevo muy dentro de mí
nunca lo he olvidado,
lo siento tan cerca de aquí
lo llevo muy dentro de mí

Voy en busca de un lugar,
en este mundo abierto
donde me pueda yo quedar,
para empezar de nuevo.

Y nadie ahí me conocerá,
y a nadie ahí reconoceré
pero no tengo miedo.ohoh

Y todo lo que ya viví,
lo sigo cargando.
lo llevo muy dentro de mí
nunca lo he olvidado,
lo siento tan cerca de aquí
lo llevo muy dentro de mí (bis)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Peter Von Poehl - The Story Of The Impossible 






Du bist in Budapest...

Emil Rulez - Hello Tourist


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάστε το παλιό τραγούδι του _Johnny Cash_

A boy named Sue - Sanseverino





Πορτογαλία... εύθυμο
Rui Veloso (ο πατέρας του πορτογαλικού ροκ) Cabo Sim Cabo Não


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Kι ένα γνωστό τραγουδάκι...
Gilberto Gil - Não Chore Mais 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSNlwlfw6DY&feature=related

No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry...

Bem que eu me lembro
Da gente sentado ali
Na grama do aterro, sob o sol
Ob-observando hipócritas
Disfarçados, rondando ao redor...

Amigos presos
Amigos sumindo assim
Prá nunca mais
Tais recordações
Retratos do mal em si
Melhor é deixar prá trás...

Não, não chore mais
Não, não chore mais
Oh! Oh!
Não, não chore mais
Oh! Oh! Oh! Oh! Oh!
Não, não chore mais
Hê! Hê!...

Bem que eu me lembro
Da gente sentava ali
Na grama do aterro, sob o céu
Ob-observando estrelas
Junto à fogueirinha de papel...

Quentar o frio
Requentar o pão
E comer com você
Os pés, de manhã, pisar o chão
Eu sei a barra de viver...

Mas, se Deus quiser!
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé...

No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
Uh! Uh! Uh!...

Não, não chore mais
Menina não chore assim!
Não, não chore mais
Oh! Oh! Oh!
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
Não, não chore mais
Não chore assim
Não, não chore mais
Hê! Hê!


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

My location : _Youkali_

_my favorite Kurt Weill song_
Ute Lemper in Paris- Youkali-tango (Weill)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk6itNYV8i0

Teresa Stratas - Youkali 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHlIHyOglPY


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 7, 2010)

*La *grand*e* amour - Marc Lavoine (Τι μπορεί να κάνει η λιεζόν Θεέ μου!) http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=λιεζόν+και&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=





[Marc]
C’est la grande amour, c’est ma vie de chaque jour
C’est la grande amour, pas besoin de long discours, c’est la grande amour
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour, la grande roue de mon destin
C’est la grande amour, plus fort que le grand chagrin, donne-moi la main

[Marc & Valérie]
J’aime la Grande Ourse et la Grande Muraille
Dans la grande course, je tombe, je déraille, je vis, je vaille que vaille

[Marc]
C’est la grande amour, le grand saut et le grand soir
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour sur la grande balançoire
[Marc]
Hissez la grand-voile

[Marc & Valérie]
J’aime la Grande Ourse, le grand samouraï
Dans la grande course, je tombe, je m’entaille, je vis, je vaille que vaille

[Marc]
Pas besoin de long discours
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour
[Marc & Valérie]
J’aime la Grande Ourse et le grand Versailles
Dans la grande course, je tombe, je défaille, je vis, je vaille que vaille

[Marc]
C’est la grande amour, le plus grand des sentiments
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour, tous les deux sur grand écran
[Marc & Valérie]
Dieu ! Que l’amour est grand

[Marc]
Pas besoin de long discours
[Marc & Valérie]
C’est la grande amour
[Marc]
Pas besoin de long discours
[Marc & Valérie]
C’est la grande amour.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Guillaume Grand - Toi Et Moi 





Je voudrais partir 
Jusqu'à la mer 
Allongée sur le sable 
Reprendre un peu l'air 

Sentir les embruns 
Rester encore 
Rester jusqu'à 
Ensalé le corps 

Refrain : 
On serait juste Toi et Moi 
Près d'ici ou là-bas 
Sans règles dignes et sans foie 
Quand tu veux on y va 
Toutes les couleurs du ciel 
Un pleins de bouteilles 
Du rhum, du vin, du miel 
Quand tu veux on y va 

Cachés pas les dunes 
Entre terre et mer 
Voler un peu de paix 
Des refrains à la mer 

Bien sûr tu serais là 
Moi blottis contre toi 
Je te raconterais ce rêve 
Quand tu veux on y va 

Refrain 

Si on vit cachés 
Si on vit d'années 
Si le temps se compte 
On frustre nos hontes 

Là-bas tu peux mentir 
Là-bas tu peux tricher 
Là-bas on peut salir 
Là-bas on peut juste être...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Eσύ κι εγώ ή...

Leave Me Alone --- Revolver 






I will dance with another girl
If you'd love to love to see me do.
I would stand right in front of her
Like I'm standing right in front of you, yes I'd do.

I could tell her many words of love
I would always want to tell you.
I would kiss her so many times
I could never never never do the same to you.

Leave Me Alone, I don't believe in
Friends that don't show
Secret feelings.
And if you go when I'm sleeping
I know that you'll come
Back and say that you
Leave Me Alone, but I can't promise
I will be home, I've seen enough
Now I'm done.

I could drive a car all night long
Just to meet you in the morning lights.
I could leave and write another song
But can't help falling out of love tonight.

Leave Me Alone, I don't believe in
Friends that don't show
Secret feelings.
And if you go when I'm sleeping

I know that you'll come
Back and say that you
Leave Me Alone, no I can't promise
I will be home, I've seen enough
Now I'm done.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Cynthia May - On se rend fou (Clip Officiel) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMyKYvd6iI

On se rend fou, on se rend bête
On avance et puis on recule
On ne fais que ce bouffer la tête
On est vraiment des nuls
On se raccroche sans s'assonner
Ca nous met dans une de ses rages,
Cent fois on a voulu s'quitter, Cent fois voulu tourner la page
La route est encore longue pour nous
Mais moi je veux y croire encore
Encore un petit effort 

Refrain : 
On se rend fou ouhhh
Nananana
On se rend fou ouhhh
Nananana
On se rend fou ouhhh
Nananana
On se rend fou ouhhh

Toute nos dispute incessante
Il parait qu'c'est ça la passion
Au fond l'histoire serait bien chiante,
Si on rester a la maison
Mais bon tous le monde le sait bien 
Que ça ne dure pas la passion
Mais moi tous ça je n'en croit rien 
Ensemble on sera l'exception
La route est encore longue pour nous
Mais moi je veut y croire encore
Encore un petit éffort

Refrain 

On se rend fou
On se rend bête 
On avance et puis on recule
On ne fais que ce bouffer la tête
On est vraiment des nuls
On se raccroche sans s'assonner
Ca nous met dans une de ces rages
Cent fois on a voulu s'quitter
Cent fois voulu tourner la page


Alors pour conclure cette chanson
Je voudrais vous le dire quand même
Même si on agit comme des cons
Et bien que malgré tout on s'aime
Parce que l'amour est au rendez-vous 
Il ne manque plus que quelques efforts

Refrain

On se rend fou
On se rend bête
On avance et puis on recule
On ne fais que ce bouffer la tête
On est vraiment des nuls
On se raccroche sans s'assonner 
Ca nous met dans une de ces rages
Cent fois on a voulu s'quitter
Cent fois voulu tourner la page.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Mongolian larynx (για να θυμόμαστε τις... αρχές του τραγουδιού)

Mongolian Song - Urtiin Duu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcIgvxdRlIw&feature=related

Throat singing

Tuvan Throat Singing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTCJ5hedcVA&feature=related

Mongolian Incredible Throat Singing 呼麦
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M3YFK3sJ54&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Σάμπα μπραζιλέϊρο

Originais Do Samba - Falador Passa Mal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3nAXARhMLg

Falador passa mal rapaz, 
Falador passa mal rapaz ! 
Falador passa mal rapaz, 
Falador passa mal rapaz ! 

Quem mandou você mentir ? 
Você vai se machucar ! 
Novamente aqui estou, você vai ter de me aturar ! 
Falador passa mal rapaz, 
Falador passa mal rapaz ! 

Quem mandou você mentir ? 
Você vai se machucar ! 
Novamente aqui estou, você vai ter de me aturar ! 

Que malandro é você ? 
Que não sabe o que diz, 
Cuidado que muita mentira, você pode perder o nariz ! 
Olha, eu vou te dar um alô, que é pra você se mancar, 
Olha, eu vou te dar um alô, que é pra você se mancar, 
Se você saiu por aí, e não conseguiu arranjar alguém, 
Deixe que alguém, saia por aí, e consiga arranjar você
!...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

MAN OF THE HOUR ~ *NORAH JONES* live at Ancienne Belgium 2010 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxVJbAloumQ


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Αϊτή...

Luck Mervil - Au nom de l'amour 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfApyrSqUCU

Je ne viens pas au nom de l'amour
L'amour a fait périr trop de vivants
Vendus à sa suprématie sur l'homme et ses sentiments
Je ne viens pas au nom de l'amour

Au nom de l'amour
Au nom de la paix

Je n'écris pas au nom du bonheur
J'écris la peine que j'ai à l'avoir vu
Chez l'ignorant, chez l'imbécile, le malbaisé, le cocu
Je n'écris pas au nom du bonheur

Je ne viens pas au nom de la guerre
Elle a rendu heureux trop de vieux cons
Conquistadors, cons qui s'adorent
Cons qui tuent de jeunes cons
Je ne me bats pas au nom de la guerre

Au nom de l'amour
Au nom de la paix

Je n'aime pas la sécurité
Elle n'est qu'une pute qui ne se donne jamais
Même quand elle est bien baisée
Elle vous délaisse sans regret
Je n'aime pas la sécurité

J'aimerais parler au nom du vrai
Quand je l'aurai je vous en ferai part
Par satellite par d'autres biais
Pour fuir la mort et vos regards
J'aimerais parler au nom du vrai



Luck Mervil Piwouli 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFgmVdYg0Es


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Mylène Farmer - Sans contrefaçon HD 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgre_75wrsU


Puisqu'il faut choisir
A mots doux je peux le dire
Sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon
Et pour un empire
Je ne veux me dévêtir
Puisque sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon

Tout seul dans mon placard
Les yeux cernés de noir
A l'abri des regards
Je défie le hasard
Dans ce monde qui n'a ni queue ni tête
Je n'en fais qu'à ma tête
Un mouchoir au creux du pantalon
Je suis chevalier D'Eon

Puisqu'il faut choisir
A mots doux je peux le dire
Sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon
Et pour un empire
Je ne veux me dévêtir
Puisque sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon

Tour à tour on me chasse
De vos fréquentations
Je n'admets qu'on menace
Mes résolutions
Je me fous bien des qu'en-dira-t'on
Je suis caméléon
Prenez garde à mes soldats de plomb
C'est eux qui vous tueront

Puisqu'il faut choisir


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Kyo - Je Cours 





faites-moi de la place juste un peu de place pour ne pas qu'on m'efface
je n'ai pas trop d'amis
regarder en classe c'est pas l'extase j'ai beaucoup d'espace je suis seul
et personne à qui le dire
c'est pas le pire quand la pause arrive je ne suis pas tranquille il faut que je m'eclipse 
ou alors
accuser les coups
ou dehors

il faudra que je cours
tous les jours
faudra-t'il que je cours
jusqu'au bout 

je n'ai plus de souffle je veux que l'on m'écoute
plus de doutes
pour m'en sortir je dois tenir et construire mon futur
partir à la conquête d'une vie moins dure
sur que c'est pas gagné mais j'assure mes arrières
pour connaître l'amour et le monde

il faudra que je cours
tous les jours
faudra-t'il que je cours
jusqu'au bout 
pour connaître le monde et l'amour
il faudra que je cours
tous les jours 

je voudrais m'arrêter
je peux plus respirer dans ce monde parmi vous (x4)


il faudra que je cours
tous les jours
faudra-t'il que je cours
jusqu'au bout 
pour connaître le monde et l'amour
il faudra que je cours
tous les jours 

faites-moi de la place juste un peu de place pour ne pas qu'on m'efface (x2)

faites-moi de la place


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

CESARIA EVORA & LURA - Moda Bô


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Eπειδή αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας...
June et Lula - My Girl


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

RICARDO LEMVO: "Mambo YoYo" Clip http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricardo_Lemvo






Δίσταξα αρχικά αν έπρεπε να βάλω το τραγούδι εδώ ή στο http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7583 αλλά προτίμησα αυτό το θέμα όπως θα καταλάβατε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2010)

*Musique de nevergrown*

Καλές επιλογές ευχόμαστε, nevergrown! :) 
Αν θέλεις άλλο τίτλο για το προσωπικό σου μουσικό νήμα, εδώ είμαστε. Spin them right & rock the house...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Xε χε! Σε λίγο βλέπω μουσική του daeman, του nickel, του Ambrose, του somnambulist, του Zazula και δεν συμμαζεύεται...


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Xε χε! Σε λίγο βλέπω μουσική του daeman, του nickel, του Ambrose, του somnambulist, του Zazula λαο δεν συμμαζεύεται...


 
Μην ανησυχείς, έρχονται...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Nick Drake- Riverman 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Drake

Betty came by on her way
Said she had a word to say
About things today
And fallen leaves.

Said she hadn't heard the news
Hadn't had the time to choose
A way to lose
But she believes.

Going to see the river man
Going to tell him all I can
About the plan
For lilac time.

If he tells me all he knows
About the way his river flows
And all night shows
In summertime.

Betty said she prayed today
For the sky to blow away
Or maybe stay
She wasn't sure.

For when she thought of summer rain
Calling for her mind again
She lost the pain
And stayed for more.

Going to see the river man
Going to tell him all I can
About the ban
On feeling free.

If he tells me all he knows
About the way his river flows
I don't suppose
It's meant for me.

Oh, how they come and go
Oh, how they come and go.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Malavoi - philomene 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malavoi


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Γαλλικές Αντίλλες (Tι προτιμάτε; Φιλομέν ή Σελιμέν; )

David Martial - Célimène


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Sara Tavares Feat. Boy Gê Mendes- Planeta Sukri 






http://youmix.co.uk/bio/7629


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Têtes Raides - Viens! 






Tiens v'là ton chien qui passe 
Comme si rien 
N'avait n'avait d'importance 
Tiens v'là ton chien qui passe 
En s'disant tiens 
J'ai raté la correspondance 
Elle n'est pas si loin 
La différence mais je suis un... 

Chemin trop court pour les 
Vivants heureux 
Un cabot de séjour 
C'est toujours quand tu veux 
Je tends la patte 
Tu me la rends 
Mais c'qui m'épate 
C'est quand tu t'effrites 
En te disant 

Tiens v'là ton chien qui passe 
Comme si rien 
n'avait n'avait d'importance 
Tiens v'là ton chien qui passe 
En s'disant tiens 
J'ai raté la correspondance 
Elle n'est pas si loin 
La différence mais je suis un... 

Temps de chien de faïence 
Ou l'ami d'un gueux 
Un canin d'assistance 
Ou l'toutou d'un vieux 
A l'heure d'la gamelle 
J'me r'mue la queue 
Mais c'qui m'émerveille 
C'est quand tu t'effrites 
En te disant 

Tiens v'là ton chien qui passe 
Comme si rien 
N'avait n'avait d'importance 
Tiens v'là ton chien qui passe 
En s'disant tiens 
J'ai raté la correspondance 
Elle n'est pas si loin 
La différence mais je suis un... 

Tiens v'là mon chien 
Qui passe un beau matin 
Arborant l'air d'une assurance 
Tiens v'là mon chien qui passe 
En sifflant tiens 
J'ai faussé la correspondance 
T'as cru qu't'es quelqu'un 
Ta vie recommence allez viens ! 

Viens mon clébard lachons 
Les avatars 
Flaire ta chienne existence 
Viens Félicien j't'emmène 
Faire ton besoin


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Têtes_Raides


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στις μαμάδες

Pierpoljak - maman 






Maman je ne chanterai pas mon enfance difficile
Car tu m'as toujours appris qu'il y avaiτ bien plus faible, plus malheureux que soi
Cette vérité dans le timbre de ta voix a fait qu'aujourd'hui encore je n'ai rien oublié
Car depuis tout petit tu n'as cessé de m'aimer
Cette chanson est pour toi qui s'est sacrifiée pour moi

J'ai la chair de poule quand j'entends parler de Paul Cézanne
J'ai l'odeur de la fumée et la chaleur des flammes qui me remplit la tête
Purification ou tempête
Maman je ne me plains pas, tu sais que ça m'fait sourire
Les rivières et la G.C. trop de bons souvenirs
Les kilomètres à pieds, ça en use des paires de souliers

{Refrain:}
Maman, maman
Ma reine et mon roi à la fois
Maman, maman, personne d'autre que toi
Tu sais que je n'ai jamais vraiment digéré la vie scolaire
Même s'ils nous disaient que les lentilles nous donnaient du fer
Je sais pas pourquoi plus tard, j'ai détesté les épinards
Maman tu m'as appris à aimer la nature
Tu nous as toujours emmenés mais on n'avait pas de voiture
Tu connais les oiseaux, tu pêche à la main dans les ruisseaux

Tu m'as dit que le monde comptait des gens différents
Mais qu'ils avaient le même cœur, qu'ils avaient le même sang
Le même sang que nous
Maman, merci pour tout
Merci de m'avoir appris et montré que l'amour existait à l'air libre
Et même au milieu des tours
Ma mère, mon professeur
Pour se regarder à l'intérieur

{au Refrain}


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

O Θεός προστατεύει τα κόκαλά μας και ο διάβολος ασχολείται με τα υπόλοιπα...

Anis - Dieu Protège Nos Os 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGYN60Lewn0&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Kι ο άνεμος συνένοχος...

Anis - La Chance (programme court France 2) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axcgop5onRg&feature=channel


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> O Θεός προστατεύει τα κόκαλά μας και ο διάβολος *ασχολείτε* με τα υπόλοιπα...
> 
> [...]


 
Παρακαλώ, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, να συμβουλεύεσαι ένα λεξικό, έναν διορθωτή, το Λεξισκόπιο, βρε αδερφέ. 
Σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ είμαστε, αμαρτία δεν είναι να το μαγαρίζουμε με ανορθογραφίες; :)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Σόρυ, προφανώς μου διέφυγε. Bέβαια μπορείτε να τα διορθώνετε αυτά τα λάθη. Ίσως επειδή πρόσεξα περισσότερο πως θα γράψω τα _κόκαλα _δεν το πρόσεξα όσο έπρεπε...


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Και βέβαια μπορούμε κι ευχαρίστως το κάνουμε, όπου προλαβαίνουμε. Μα όσο μπορείς κι εσύ, μη μας αγγαρεύεις. Αρκετά δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε όλοι μας; Είσαι παλιό μέλος πια, σκέψου λίγο κι εμάς τους επιφορτισμένους με το συγύρισμα. Άσε που δικό σου είναι το νήμα, δεν το θέλεις λιγάκι νοικοκυρεμένο; :)

Όσο για το κόκαλο, σε καταλαβαίνω. Κόκαλο ο ένας, κόκκαλο ο άλλος, έχουμε μείνει... κάγκελο.
Αν θέλεις, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

> [... δεν το θέλεις λιγάκι νοικοκυρεμένο;



Eννοείται αυτό ;)



> [...Αν θέλεις, ρίξε μια ματιά ...]



Κοκ(κ)άλωσα


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Amalia Rodrigues - La maison sur le port 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quK02fzqJ1I&feature=related

Il y avait des chansons des chansons
Les hommes venaient y boire et rêver
dans la maison sur le port où les filles riaient fort
Où le vin faisait chanter, chanter, chanter
Les pêcheurs vous le diront
Ils y venaient sans façon
avant de partir tirer leurs filets

Ils venaient se réchauffer près de nous
Dans la maison sur le port

Les volets se sont ouverts et depuis
les rires des filles se sont envolés
Sous un tube de néon
Un fonctionnaire à lorgnon
est perdu dans ses papiers
vieux papiers
Que sont devenues les fleurs
et les lampes de couleurs
les cheveux de Maria, ses bras nus
On dirait que tout est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port

Pourtant je suis revenu une nuit
J'avais cru qu'on y chantait comme avant
Mais les couples qui dansaient n'était plus rien à présent
que les ombres du passé, du passé
Vainement j'ai recherché
cette fille que j'aimais
qui savaient aussi chanter et aimer
Je vous dis que tout est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port

Ce n'est pas sur mes 20 ans que je pleure
Bien souvent avec les filles j'ai pleuré
Mais on aurait pu laisser nos chansons dormir en paix
nos amours et nos amours à Maria.
Et aux filles de là-bas
allons voir pour oublier
un petit morne

Puisque notre coeur est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port
Puisque notre coeur est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Kι όμως το πιο πάνω τραγούδι είναι από τις Αντίλλες

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6e7oW0NmsU


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Beth Gibbons - Mysteries


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

SLOWS DES ANTILLES_ JOE JACK (Désespoir)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Haiti Joe Jack - ti menage mwen (σε κρεόλ)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Jalousie - Mônica Passos 






Le destin
Qui te fit un beau matin,
Croiser ma route,
Le désirait sans doute
Mais depuis,
Tout au long des jours et des nuits
De toi je doute
Et mon rêve s'enfuit.
Lorsque tu viens te blottir
Aux creux de mes bras,
Tes yeux ne peuvent mentir,
Mais je n'y crois pas,
Sur mon souci
Tu ris tout bas,
Mais chéri, Ne m'en veux pas ...

{Refrain:}
Mon coeur est jaloux malgré moi
Jaloux d'un regard vers un autre,
D'un mot qui soudain fait trembler ta voix
Jaloux d'un frisson qui glisse en tes doigts ...
Mais c'est ce danger j'en ai peur,
Qui nous lie si bien l'un à l'autre,
Le jour, mon espoir
Tu l'emportes avec toi,
Et mon coeur est jaloux malgré moi !

Je sais bien,
Tu profiteras demain,
Pour ta défense,
De cette confidence,
A ce jeu,
Ton coeur est le plus fort des deux
Le mien d'avance
Fait tout ce que tu veux !
Mais de ce goût que tu as
De me voir souffrir,
Mon coeur un jour parviendra
Peut-être à guérir,
Si c'était vrai,
Qui sait pourtant,
S'il pourrait
T'aimer autant !

{au Refrain}

Mon coeur est jaloux malgré moi
Jaloux d'un regard vers un autre,
D'un mot qui soudain fait trembler ta voix
Jaloux d'un frisson qui glisse en tes doigts ...
Mais c'est ce danger
J'en ai peur,
Qui nous lie si bien l'un à l'autre
Aussi quel bonheur
Mon amour je te dois,
Si mon coeur est jaloux malgré moi !


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Etienne Daho & Charlotte Gainsbourg - If 






[Charlotte] If excessif, accro, compulsif
[Etienne] If adhésif, over reactif
[Charlotte] If exclusif et trop émotif
[Etienne] If impulsif, qui est le fautif ?

[Etienne & Charlotte]
If dépressif, plus combatif, sous sédatifs
En soins intensifs, cherche le motif
If négatif, maladif, inexpressif et plus vraiment vif, cherche le motif.

[Etienne] If trop captif et décoratif
[Charlotte] If défensif, à cran, offensif
[Etienne] If incisifs, mes coups de canifs
[Charlotte] If agressif, qui est le fautif ?

[Etienne & Charlotte]
If dépressif, plus combatif, sous sédatifs
En soins intensifs, cherche le motif
If négatif, maladif, inexpressif et plus vraiment vif, cherche le motif.

[Charlotte] If évasif, approximatif
[Etienne] If c'est plus l'kif de jouer au calife
[Charlotte] If trop nocif et trop addictif
[Etienne] If fugitif
[Charlotte] Maniaco-dépressif

[Etienne & Charlotte]
If trop massifs, abusifs, à ton actif
Les coups successifs, trop lourd le passif
If décisif, je m'rebiffe, mon départ est impératif et définitif.

If dépressif, plus combatif, sous sédatifs
En soins intensifs, cherche le motif
If négatif, maladif, inexpressif et plus vraiment vif, cherche le motif
If trop massifs, abusifs, à ton actif
Les coups successifs, trop lourd le passif
If décisif, je m'rebiffe, mon départ est impératif.
[Charlotte] Et définitif, définitif.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Ridan - Ulysse ("L'ange de mon démon")






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ridan


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Tελικά τι είδους μουσική προτιμά η Μανδάμ; ;)

MADAME N'AIME PAS - FRANCIS CABREL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxAubYLGHAQ

Madame n'aime pas la guitare du tout {x2}
Madame n'aime pas mais pas de problème
On jouera d'la guitare quand même
C'est pas Madame qui commande après tout

Madame n'aime pas la basse non plus {x2}
Madame n'aime pas les basses fréquences
On se demande à quoi Madame pense
Nous, sans la basse, on est perdu

Madame n'aime pas la batterie, je crois {x2}
Ah ! Il faudra que Madame s'y fasse
Qu'elle sache que rien ne remplace
Un bon tempo comme celui-là

Madame n'aime pas le piano
Madame n'aime même pas le piano
Ah ! Je trouve Madame bien difficile
On a le meilleur pianiste en ville
On se demande vraiment ce qu'il lui faut

Madame n'aime pas l'accordéon {x2}
On s'en fout de ce que Madame aime
Ou n'aime pas, il jouera quand même
Nous, c'est ce que nous aimons

Madame n'aime pas ce que nous jouons {x2}
Madame dit que c'est du folklore
Que ça joue faux, que ça joue fort
Alors d'avance, Madame, pardon !
Pardon

Madame dit que c'est du folklore
Que ça joue faux, que ça joue fort
Alors d'avance, Madame, pardon !
Pardon


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

PAUL PERSONNE "Encore à l'essai" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaJAQhG13TE&feature=related


Encore à l’essai, avant qu’on ne fasse ennemi,
Encore à l’essai, avant de pouvoir être ami.
Tu me raisonnes, apprivoises,
m’enjôles dans un monde en cage.
Encore à l’essai, avant qu’on ne fasse ennemi.
Hey !!!

Comme un feu de paille, qui dévore et enflamme,
notre violence infiniment.
On fait la paix, pour jurer, j’commence demain j'promets, fasse le temps qu’jamais on n’oublie,...
Qu’on n’est pas tout seul, mais ...
Hey Hey !!!

Encore à l’essai, avant qu’on ne fasse ennemi,
Encore à l’essai, avant de pouvoir être ami.
Des soleils tocs, inondent et crépitent,
On y cherche, l’amour en pépite.
Encore à l’essai, avant qu’on ne fasse, ennemi.
Hey !!!

Comme un goût de larmes qui enivre et assaille
la tolérance obstinément.
Combien de fautes inavouées, autant pour moi, j’connais
Fasse le temps qu’jamais, on n’oublie ...
Qu’on n’est pas tout seul.

[Solo guitare / Sax / Orgue]

Encore à l’essai, avant qu’on, ne fasse ennemi,
Encore à l’essai, avant d’pouvoir être ami.
Que la nuit tombe ou qu’le jour se lève,
D’mande à la colère une trêve.
Encore à l’essai hé, hé
Encore à l’essai ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Personne


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Count on me...

Louis Chedid - Tu peux compter sur moi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-NzYzQq9eM



Si jamais tu cherches un refuge
Une place où personne ne te juge
Tu trouveras toujours chez moi
Un endroit qui ressemble à ça

Si un jour tu sens le besoin
De parler à quelqu’un
De mettre des mots sur tes peurs
Si tu en as gros sur le coeur

[Refrain]
Tu peux compter sur moi (x4)

Je n’ai pas de bagage magique
Docteur miracle tout le cirque
Mais si tu pars à la dérive
Je serai là quoi qu’il arrive

Ce ne sont pas des paroles en l’air
Ni de promesses à la légère
Mais ma déclaration d’ami
Peut-être un peu d’amour aussi

[Refrain]

Quelle que soit la raison
Ni pourquoi ni comment
Ni pour combien de temps
Tu peux compter sur moi (x9)

Si jamais tu cherches un refuge
Une place où personne ne te juge
Tu trouveras toujours chez moi
Un endroit qui ressemble à ça

Si un jour tu sens le besoin
De parler à quelqu’un
De mettre des mots sur tes peurs
Si tu en as gros sur le coeur

Ce ne sont pas des paroles en l’air
Ni de promesses à la légère
Mais ma déclaration d’ami
Peut-être un peu d’amour aussi


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Daho Dutronc -- Tous les goûts sont dans ma nature 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBdPK6AoJqE

Certains l'aiment tôt
Certains l'aiment tard
Certains l'aiment chaud
D'autres tartare

Le plaisir n'a pas de mesure
Tous les goûts sont dans ma nature
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature

Certains recto
D'autres pétards
Certains verseau
D'autres s'agitent tard

Le plaisir n'a pas de censure
Toutes les tendances sont dans ma nature
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature

Certains l'aiment haut
Avec Icare
Certains plumeau
D'autres océdar

Faut pas faire de littérature
Tout est écrit dans ma nature
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature

Certains auto
Certains motards
Certains métro
D'autres moutard

Le plaisir n'a pas de figure
Toutes les formes sont dans ma nature
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature

Certains l'aiment faux
D'autres sans fard
Certains bravo
D'autres bavards

Le plaisir n'est pas la luxure
Tous les goûts sont dans ma nature
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature

Certains l'aiment tôt
Certains l'aiment tard
Certains l'aiment chaud
D'autres tartare

Le plaisir n'a pas de mesure
Tous les goûts sont dans ma nature
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature

Le plaisir n'a pas de mesure
Tous les goûts sont dans ma nature
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 22, 2010)

Son Of Dave 'Devil Take My Soul' LIVE 






always talk about the money
always talk about the honey, baby

what's your name, what's your name
take it down to the river

paint your soul
it's not my fault

devil take my soul if you want it
bring you back to me for just one more night
devil take my soul if you want it
bring you back to me for just one more night

well i, made a deal with your momma


made a deal with your pa


going down to the valley


devil take my soul if you want it
bring you back to me for just one more night
devil take my soul if you want it
bring you back to me for just one more night

make a deal


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 23, 2010)

Jun Miyake - Le Voyageur Solitaire 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jun_Miyake


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 25, 2010)

Manhattan kaboul Renaud - Axelle Red

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP-VkIQhVFE&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 25, 2010)

Le Coureur - Jean Jacques Goldman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2p7gvKhRVU

Je courais sur la plage abritée des alizés
Une course avec les vagues, juste un vieux compte à régler
Pieds nus comme couraient mes ancêtres
J'ai bien vu derrière ses lunettes
Un type avec un chronomètre

Je suis rentré au soir quand les vagues ont renoncé
Il était déjà tard mais les parents m'attendaient
Y'avait l'homme bizarre à la table, ma mère une larme, un murmure
Des dollars et leur signature

J'ai pris le grand avion blanc du lundi
Qu'on regardait se perdre à l'infini
J'suis arrivé dans le froid des villes
Chez les touristes et les automobiles
Loin de mon ancienne vie

On m'a touché, mesuré comme on fait d'un cheval
J'ai couru sur un tapis, pissé dans un bocal
Soufflé dans un masque de toutes mes forces, accéléré plein d'électrodes
Pour aller jusqu'où j'avais trop mal

On m'a mis un numéro sur le dos
Y'avait des gens qui criaient, des drapeaux
On courait toujours en rond, des clous aux deux pieds pour écorcher la terre
Je la caressais naguère

J'ai appris à perdre, à gagner sur les autres et le temps
A coups de révolver, de course en entraînement
Les caresses étranges de la foule, les podiums
Et les coups de coude
Les passions, le monde et l'argent

Moi je courais sur ma plage abritée des alizés
Une course avec les vagues, juste un vieux compte à régler
Puis le hasard a croisé ma vie
J'suis étranger partout aujourd'hui,

Etait-ce un mal, un bien ?
C'est ainsi


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 25, 2010)

NICOLAS COMMENT - Nous étions Dieu 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMzMTCvElxY


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Dis Moi Que L'Amour - Marc Lavoine







Parle-moi de simples choses
Emmène-moi à l'opéra
Offre-moi des roses et des camélias
Parle-moi des jolies choses
Des cahiers du cinéma
Et des questions qu'on se pose dès les premiers pas

Parle-moi des mirabelles
Et d'un violon sur le toit
Donne-moi des ailes et du chocolat
Parle-moi du bleu du ciel
Dans un restaurant chinois
Offre-moi du miel du bout de tes doigts

Parle-moi de tes silences
Avec ta bouche et tes bras
Entre dans la danse et danse avec moi
Parle-moi de ces distances
Qui ne nous séparent pas
Dis-moi que l'amour ne s'arrête pas

Parle-moi des simples choses
Emmène-moi à l'opéra
Offre-moi des roses et des camélias
Parle-moi des jolies choses
Des cahiers du cinéma

Dis-moi que l'amour ne s'arrête pas x7


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Paolo Conte - L'orchestrina 







Ride la stella Aldebaran
ride e fa to be to be to be or not to be
ride la stella ride e fa
trallalà to be to be to be or not to be
e suona suona l'orchestrina
un motivetto da ballare
hanno la faccia malandrina
ma sono stanchi di suonare suonare
si sta spogliando un'odalisca
è già da un'ora che lo fa
esasperante il suo languore aiuto l'orchestrina del mio cuor
ride la stella Aldebaran
ride e fa to be to be to be or not to be
ride la stella ride e fa
trallallà to be to be to be or not to be
ah l'odalisca adesso è nuda
e muove i fianchi in qua e in là
fuori le palme e il vento suda
aria di pioggia e di infelicità
arriva un tipo di Milano
tutto nottabulo languor
mette la mancia sopra il piano
e chiede che si suoni ancora ancor
si suona si suona ancora orchestrina
che poi vedrai che se ne andrà
suonate "bella Madunina"
forza orchestrina del mio cuor
ride la stella aldebaran
ride e fa to be to be to be or not to be
ride la stella ride e fa
trallallà to be to be to be or not to be
ma prima ancora che finisca
altro pensiero ha da pensare
c'è da portare l'odalisca
a fare quattro passi in riva al mare
lo vuol vedere mentre albeggia
esasperante è il suo languor
nel buio che ci ho una scorreggia
ah ah brava orchestrina del mio cuor


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

raphael - dans 150 ans 






Raphael- dans 150 ans

Paroles:
Et dans 150 ans, on s'en souviendra pas
De ta première ride, de nos mauvais choix,
De la vie qui nous baise, de tous ces marchands d'armes,
Des types qui votent les lois là bas au gouvernement,
De ce monde qui pousse, de ce monde qui crie,
Du temps qui avance, de la mélancolie,
La chaleur des baisers et cette pluie qui coule,
Et de l'amour blessé et de tout ce qu'on nous roule,
Alors souris.

Dans 150 ans, on s'en souviendra pas
De la vieillesse qui prend, de leurs signes de croix,
De l'enfant qui se meurt, des vallées du tiers monde,
Du salaud de chasseur qui descend la colombe,
De ce que t'étais belle, et des rives arrachées,
Des années sans sommeil, 100 millions de femmes et
Des portes qui se referment de t'avoir vue pleurer,
De la course solennelle qui condamne sans ciller,
Alors souris.

Et dans 150 ans, on n'y pensera même plus
A ce qu'on a aimé, à ce qu'on a perdu,
Allez vidons nos bières pour les voleurs des rues !
Finir tous dans la terre, mon dieu ! Quelle déconvenue.
Et regarde ces squelettes qui nous regardent de travers,
Et ne fais pas la tête, ne leur fais pas la guerre,
Il leur restera rien de nous, pas plus que d'eux,
J'en mettrais bien ma main à couper ou au feu,
Alors souris.

Et dans 150 ans, mon amour, toi et moi,
On sera doucement, dansant, 2 oiseaux sur la croix,
Dans ce bal des classés, encore je vois large,
P't'être qu'on sera repassés dans un très proche, un naufrage,
Mais y a rien d'autre à dire, je veux rien te faire croire,
Mon amour, mon amour, j'aurai le mal de toi,
Mais y a rien d'autre à dire, je veux rien te faire croire,
Mon amour, mon amour, j'aurai le mal de toi,
Mais que veux-tu ?...

Kαι μια άλλη βερσιόν, από το Κεμπέκ του Καναδά, την Star académie 2009 και την Sophie Vaillancourt


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Κι επειδή μιλάω για το Σταρ Ακάντεμυ, ένα αστέρι που γεννήθηκε στην Γαλλία χάρη σ'αυτό είναι ο Grégoire.
Εδώ στο ολοκαίνουργιο τραγούδι του _Danse _που δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι τόσο μεγάλο σουξέ όσο το _Toi + moi_, αλλά θα κερδίσει σίγουρα πολλούς φαν επιπλέον.

Grégoire - Danse 







Ce rêve auquel tu crois,
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
Si tu ne bouges pas
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
Si tu traines chez toi dans l’angoisse inutile
Si tu ne chantes pas
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
De tes éclats de rire
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
Et tes si bons délires
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
À toujours te complaire dans ce qui est futile
Tout ce que tu espères
Dis qu’en restera t-il ?

[Refrain] (x2)
Allez danse
Danse ta vie danse
Allez danse
Danse avec moi
Danse ta vie danse
Allez danse

Et danse avec toi cette envie d’être libre
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
Tout ce pour quoi tu vibres
Dis qu’en restera t-il
Si tu dis j’abandonne comme font les imbéciles
La douceur parolesdeclip.fr qu’on se donne
Dis qu’en restera t-il

[Refrain] (x2)

Tous ces baisers brulants
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
Et nos yeux t’adorant
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
Si nos journées pourries nous rendent bien le signe de nos si belles nuits
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?

[Refrain] (x2)

Si tu attends bêtement
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
A part perdre ton temps
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?
Si tu ne comprends par que la vie se défile le jour où elle s’en va
Dis, qu’en restera t-il ?

[Refrain] (x2)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Σας θυμίζει λίγο τον Μπρασσένς; Έστω και λίγο;

Aldebert-Carpe Diem 






Le Cercle des Poètes Disparus
Passant la veille sur la troisième chaîne
Elle avait écrit au correcteur sur sa trousse en daim
Carpe Diem
Je me souviens de celle qui m'avait fait changer de place
et apprendre l'humilité
Qui à l'élection des délégués de classe
Aurait fait l'unanimité

Mais c'était la nouvelle qui débarque au beau milieu de l'année scolaire
Fatale
Parce que ses parents ont du déménager
Quitter leur Finistère natal
Elle s'appelait Marie, Martine, Isabelle ou Solange
Avec un drôle d'accent, des expressions étranges
La fille qui venait de loin, on ne peut plus exotique
Avait sur la 3e5 semé la panique

C'est un amour de collège un fantôme du passé
Qui vous r'vient au p'tit dej, une icône du lycée
Le temps fait des siennes et reprend ce qu'il sème
Carpe Diem

Avec mon coeur d'artichaut, et mes comédons sur le front
J'essayais tant bien que mal
De la jouer sentimental,
Les hormones en ébullition
Je me revois en sueur, sous mon anorak, à l'aise comme un poisson dans l'air
Lorsque je déclamais tel Cyrano vert de trac
"Tu peux m' prêter ton blanc s' te plaît?"

Alors je m'étais lancé, je l'avais invitée
Dans le meilleur Quick de la région
A boire en grand seigneur un milk-shake à la banane
Dans des grands verres en carton
Sur le disque du Grand Bleu, la serrer dans mes bras
Scène ultime de la boum : Sophie Marceau et moi
La divine bretonne, vénusté absolue
Avait sur ma personne jeté son dévolu

C'est un amour de collège un fantôme du passé
Qui vous r'vient au p'tit dej, une icône du lycée
Le temps fait des siennes et reprend ce qu'il sème
Carpe Diem

Combien de fois je m'étais fait ce film
Projetant au plafond ma vie en l'an 2000
J'me vois bien designer ou alors musicien
Elle serait avocate, et puis aussi mannequin
Dans une vaste maison vitrée au bord de l'eau
Avec un grand bouvier bernois un peu pataud
Des enfants à boucles d'or qui courent dans le jardin
Un genre de famille Ingals mais en moins américain

... Et en beaucoup plus bien
Ouais
Et en beaucoup plus bien!

C'est un amour de collège un fantôme du passé
Qui vous r'vient au p'tit dej, une icône du lycée
Le temps fait des siennes et reprend ceux qui s'aiment
Carpe Diem


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

C'est bientôt la fin, Mozart l'Opéra Rock (*Blablatisé*) Lentille art' Production


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Couleur café - Chanson du groupe Delavoix 






Petit clip, que du bonheur.


J'aime ta couleur café,
Tes cheveux café,
Ta gorge café,
J'aime quand pour moi tu danses,
Alors j'entends murmurer,
Tous tes bracelets,
Jolis bracelets,
A tes pieds ils se balancent,

Couleur café,
Que j'aime ta couleur café.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 28, 2010)

Συνέχισε μαζί μου... 

Halt dich an mir fest - Revolverheld






Du hast mich lang nicht mehr so angesehen
hast mir lang nichts mehr erzählt.
Unsere Fotos hast du abgenommen
weil dir irgendetwas fehlt.
Du rufst mich an und sagst du weißt nicht mehr,
weißt nicht mehr was dich berührt.
Die letzten Jahre haben dich aufgewühlt
und dich nur noch mehr verwirrt.

Halt dich an mir fest, wenn dein Leben dich zerreißt.
Halt dich an mir fest, wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt.
Ich kann dich verstehn.
Halt dich an mir fest, weil das alles ist was bleibt.

Ich lass das Licht an bis du schlafen kannst
doch du wälzt dich hin und her.
Schläfst die Nächte von mir abgewandt,
bist du einsam neben mir?

Halt dich an mir fest, wenn dein Leben dich zerreißt.
Halt dich an mir fest, wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt.
Ich kann dich verstehn.
Halt dich an mir fest, weil das alles ist was bleibt.

Siehst du den Weg aus dieser Dunkelheit?
Willst du raus, ich bin bereit.
Das kann nicht alles schon gewesen sein.
Ich glaub an uns und unsere Zeit.

Halt dich an mir fest, wenn dein Leben dich zerreißt.
Halt dich an mir fest, wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt.
Halt dich an mir fest, wenn dein Leben dich zerreißt.
Halt dich an mir fest, wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt.
Ich kann dich verstehn.
Halt dich an mir fest, weil das alles ist was bleibt.
Halt dich an mir fest, weil das alles ist was bleibt.
Halt dich an mir fest, weil das alles ist was bleibt.
Halt dich an mir fest, weil das alles ist was bleibt.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2010)

Keziah Jones --- rythm is love PV - Clip 






Rythm is love
Heaven is just another word
For this feeling call musical

Color is lust
Because all the sexual things we do
In my mind you make them all colourful

I’d like to put you in such romance
Take you down to Paris, France
Leave the Cafés and the bars
Walk the wintry boulevards

Is that a smile I see?
Well maybe you’re not even looking at me
‘Cause if you smile for no reason, the season is lost
But if your love is the rhythm, my rhythm is love

My rhythm is love

Coming at you
Just like this!


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2010)

Και να ρίξω και το γαλλικό μου...

GAGE - "Pardonne-moi" 






Est-ce que ça te fera souffrir
Si je te demande comment tu vas
Si tu savais comme je te désire
Comme j'aimerais entendre ta voix
J'ai demandé qu'on m'aide à t'écrire
Car je n'ai plus que des souvenirs
Et pas assez de beaux poèmes
Pour te dire combien je t'aime

Oh tu sais combien je t'aime
Sans toi ma vie n'est plus la même

Et je compte les semaines
Aie-je ma place près de toi
Car j'ai mérité ma peine
Mais toi tu ne la méritais pas
Je compterai les semaines
Dis-moi ce que tu attends de mo
Ce que tu attends de moi
La liberté sera vaine
Si toi tu ne me pardonnes pas

Si tu peux
Pardonne-moi

Dis-moi que t'as pas trop de problèmes
Que tous mes potes veillent sur toi
Dis à mon fils que je l'aime
J'espère qu'il ne m'oubliera pas
Va voir ma mère si tu peux
Et regarde-la droit dans les yeux
Dis-lui que ce n'est pas de sa faute
Et que je m'en remets à Dieu

Oh je m'en remets à Dieu
Et s'il veut on sera bientôt tous les deux

Et je compte les semaines
Aie-je ma place près de toi
Car j'ai mérité ma peine
Mais toi tu ne la méritais pas
Je compterai les semaines
Dis-moi ce que tu attends de moi
Ce que tu attends de moi
La liberté sera vaine
Si toi tu ne me pardonnes pas.




Grand Corps Malade - Définitivement (live) 







T'es pas encore arrivé, avec ta mère on s'impatiente
Elle, elle commence à fatiguer et puis faut voir l'état de son ventre !
Paraît que tu te caches là-dessous, on communique à notre façon
Quand je te parle, tu donnes des coups, j'ai tes mouvements, tu as mes sons

Bah, ouais, ça nous pendait au nez, faire un enfant c'était de notre âge
Et puis à force de trop s'aimer, on laisse une trace de notre partage
T'es pas encore là mais déjà je vois beaucoup de choses différemment
Tu vas bousculer ma vie, définitivement

Je sais pas encore la tête que t'as mais déjà je te trouve beau gosse
Je voudrais t'avoir au creux de mon bras et caresser tes premières bosses
J'aimerais t'acheter ton premier jean et ta première paire de baskets
J'ai même envie de changer tes couches, enfin, ça, ça changera peut-être

Je peux pas encore tout te raconter, là, quand je te parle, ta mère écoute
Mais t'inquiète, dès que tu seras né, on aura nos secrets, tu t'en doutes
Je t'apprendrai même à faire des blagues et si jamais on se fait griller
Toi, tu diras que c'est de ma faute, moi, je dirai que c'est toi qui as eu l'idée

J'ai déjà la rage contre tes profs quand ils donneront trop de devoirs
Si t'as des mauvais points de conduite, ce sera pas vraiment un hasard
Je t'engueulerai quand même, pour la forme, mais au fond de moi, évidemment
Je serai de ton côté, définitivement

Je t'apprendrai à observer et à écouter les gens
Tu m'apprendras à m'inquiéter, j'espère que tu seras indulgent
Je t'enseignerai la prudence, tu m'apprendras l'incertitude
Tu m'apprendras les nuits blanches, je t'enseignerai la gratitude

Tu verras que parfois la vie c'est dur, j'essaierai pas de te le cacher
On se casse la gueule à coup sûr quand on apprend à marcher
J'aurai envie de te protéger, mais j'essaierai de pas être trop lourd
Je mettrai mon amour de fer dans une apparence de velours

Je te préviens : je fais mal la bouffe et je pourrai pas jouer au ballon
Mais je trouverai d'autres trucs à faire pour que tu sois fier de ton daron
Je serai un peu ton pote, un peu ton frère, mais pour me fâcher
Faudra que je sois un peu ton père quand je te dirai d'aller te coucher

T'es pas encore arrivé mais déjà qu'est-ce que je te kiffe
Dans mon petit quotidien, t'as changé tous mes objectifs
Avant de penser à quoi que ce soit, je penserai à toi ; tu vas clairement
Changer mon sens des priorités, définitivement

Alors, voilà, dépêche un peu, il reste trois mois à galérer
Tu dois être serré dans ton pieux, faudra que tu penses à t'aérer
Ici, y a plein de belles choses à voir, y a la montagne et y a la mer
Le Soleil, la Lune, les étoiles et puis les yeux de ta mère

Allez mon gars, dépêche un peu, j'ai envie d'entendre ta voix
On t'a même trouvé un prénom, si tu l'aimes pas, tant pis pour toi !
J'ai l'impression de rêver ; t'es la meilleure chose assurément
Qui me soit jamais arrivée, définitivement

J'ai l'impression de rêver ; t'es la meilleure chose assurément
Qui me soit jamais arrivée


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 5, 2011)

charlie winston - Tongue Tied 







Now's my chance, here in France, I've gotta give it a go.
How do you say I'm happy ? Estoy feliz contigo ? No ! No !
Désolé mon français est un petit peu confus
Possible que tout le temps si j'essaie
Hablo poco spanish - another stupid english boy !

Anyway, if I say "si j'essaie" donc, I do
Je voudrais que tu saches en français :
Tu mi gusto mucho pienso che ti amo.
I gotta whole lotta lovin on the tip of my tongue
But the words won't come like I want them to come
I'm like Old Mother Hubbard getting lost in her cupboard
And now I think I'm losing you.

Second go, take it slow, it's not the end of the world
Enfin bon, ça c'est bon, ce n'est pas la fin du monde.
Mais il y a quelque chose que je voudrais te dire
Listen up ! Ecoute ! Important !
Te quiero mucho. La chica mas linda.
Oh no ! That's español !
I gotta whole lotta lovin on the tip of my tongue
But the words won't come like I want them to come
I'm like Old Mother Hubbard getting lost in her cupboard


And now I think I'm losing you.

So give me one more chance let me try to explain
I've got the words in my heart

But not in my brain
And now I'm all tongue tied
But at least I tried
To build a little bridge to you

In a moment of weakness I give up on the romance
And I fall for a cliché but without thinking I say " Voulez-vous coucher avec moi, ce soir ?"
But you turn your back
And come back with a slap !

I gotta whole lotta lovin on the tip of my tongue

But the words won't come like I want them to come
I'm like Old Mother Hubbard getting lost in her cupboard
And now I think I'm losing you.

So give me one more chance let me try to explain
I've got the words in my heart
But not in my brain
And now I'm all tongue tied
But at least I tried
To build a little bridge to you

I build a little bridge to you
I said , I build a little brïdge to you


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 5, 2011)

Γουαδελούπη - Kρεόλ

zouk machine - maldon






Aaaah, la musique dans la peau !
Ka sa yé *misyé bobo*, (μεσιέ δηλαδή) fo pa'w kon-prann bibi sé on kouyon
Si tout lé mwen o founo, fo' wa tann vou on jou ké ni maldon
Nétwayé, baléyé, astiké kaz la toujou pendan
Ba'w manjé, baw lanmou e pou vou an kafey an chantan, ya ya yeah

Ka sa yé misyé bobo pa mandé bibi rété kon madon
Menn si an fé on ti solo on sav ké sé toujou vou ka kontrol
Byen dé fwa, an té vié, enprovizé e fé on ti boujé
An kaz la, ka rétéKa santi mwen kon si an prizonyé

Aaaah, pa mé lé mwen kon saké ni maldon, ha, pa fé mwen pa fé mwen
Wo ho si'wvié ké pou nou dé sa kontinué, ban fil pou mwen pé boujé
Pa mé lé mwen kon saké ni maldon, ha, pa fé mwen pa fé mwen
Wo ho si'wvié ké pou nou dé sa kontinué, ban fil pou mwen pé boujé

Ka sa yé misié bobo, hum, bibi enmé mizik ki chébran
Lazé, k7 vidéo, ka méné mwen iwen pou on ti moman
Nétwayé, baléyé, astiké, kaz la toujou pendan
Ba'w manjé, ba'w lanmou e pou vous an ka fey an chantant

Aaaah, pa mé lé mwen kon saké ni maldon, ha, pa fé mwen pa fé mwen
Wo ho si'wvié ké pou nou dé sa kontinué, ban fil pou mwen pé boujé
Pa mé lé mwen kon saké ni maldon, ha, pa fé mwen pa fé mwen
Wo ho si'wvié ké pou nou dé sa kontinué, ban fil pou mwen pé boujé

Oula ya ya yeah, oula ya ya yeah
Ya ya yeah yeah, ya ya yeah yeah
Ya ya yeah yeah, la musique dans la peau

Aaaah, pa mé lé mwen kon saké ni maldon, ha, pa fé mwen pa fé mwen
Wo ho si'wvié ké pou nou dé sa kontinué, ban fil pou mwen pé boujé

Oula ya ya yeah
Ya ya yeah yeah, ya ya yeah yeah
Ya ya yeah yeah, la musique dans la peau
Ya ya yeah yeah, ya ya yeah yeah
Ya ya yeah yeah, la musique dans la peau.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zouk_Machine


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 7, 2011)

Noir Désir Ces gens-là (Brel) 






D'abord il y a l'aîné
Lui qui est comme un melon
Lui qui a un gros nez
Lui qui sait plus son nom
Monsieur tellement qui boit
Ou tellement qu'il a bu
Qui fait rien de ses dix doigts
Mais lui qui n'en peut plus
Lui qui est complètement cuit
Et qui se prend pour le roi
Qui se saoule toutes les nuits
Avec du mauvais vin
Mais qu'on retrouve matin
Dans l'église qui roupille
Raide comme une saillie
Blanc comme un cierge de Pâques
Et puis qui balbutie
Et qui a l'œil qui divague
Faut vous dire Monsieur
Que chez ces gens-là
On ne pense pas Monsieur
On ne pense pas on prie
Et puis, il y a l'autre

5a8
>
Des carottes dans les cheveux
Qu'a jamais vu un peigne
Ouest méchant comme une teigne
Même qu'il donnerait sa chemise
A des pauvres gens heureux
Qui a marié la Denise
Une fille de la ville
Enfin d'une autre ville
Et que c'est pas fini
Qui fait ses petites affaires
Avec son petit chapeau
Avec son petit manteau
Avec sa petite auto
Qu'aimerait bien avoir l'air
Mais qui n'a pas l'air du tout
Faut pas jouer les riches
Quand on n'a pas le sou
Faut vous dire Monsieur
Que chez ces gens-là
On ne vit pas Monsieur
On ne vit pas on triche
Et puis, il y a les autres
La mère qui ne dit rien
Ou bien n'importe quoi
Et du soir au matin
Sous sa belle gueule d'apôtre
Et dans son cadre en bois
Il y a la moustache du père
Qui est mort d'une glissade
Et qui recarde son troupeau
Bouffer la soupe froide
Et ça fait des grands flchss
Et ça fait des grands flchss
Et puis il y a la toute vieille
Qu'en finit pas de vibrer
Et qu'on attend qu'elle crève
Vu que c'est elle qu'a l'oseille
Et qu'on écoute même pas
Ce que ses pauvres mains racontent
Faut vous dire Monsieur
Que chez ces gens-là
On ne cause pas Monsieur
On ne cause pas on compte
Et puis et puis
Et puis il y a Frida
Qui e
5a8
st belle comme un soleil
Et qui m'aime pareil
Que moi j'aime Frida
Même qu'on se dit souvent
Qu'on aura une maison
Avec des tas de fenêtres
Avec presque pas de murs
Et qu'on vivra dedans
Et qu'il fera bon y être
Et que si c'est pas sûr
C'est quand même peut-être
Parce que les autres veulent pas
Parce que les autres veulent pas
Les autres ils disent comme ça
Qu'elle est trop belle pour moi
Que je suis tout juste bon
A égorger les chats
J'ai jamais tué de chats
Ou alors y a longtemps
Ou bien j'ai oublié
Ou ils sentaient pas bon
Enfin ils ne veulent pas
Parfois quand on se voit
Semblant que c'est pas exprès
Avec ses yeux mouillants
Elle dit qu'elle partira
Elle dit qu'elle me suivra
Alors pour un instant
Pour un instant seulement
Alors moi je la crois Monsieur
Pour un instant
Pour un instant seulement
Parce que chez ces gens-là
Monsieur on ne s'en va pas
On ne s'en va pas Monsieur
On ne s'en va pas
Mais il est tard Monsieur
Il faut que je rentre chez moi.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Mαρτινίκη (μετά την Γουαδελούπη - δεν είναι Zouk όμως)

Malavoi- La Filo 






 Malavoi


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Cocoon - Comets (clip officiel) 






By the meeting of the roads
I just fell to my knees
When I knew I had to make a choice
It's a shame you said
That I may never know
How far I can sometimes go
How far I can sometimes go

Refrain :
While my boat is drifting away
By the shore of Miami Bay
I'm still trying to figure out
The end of what I was starting to say

And you found all the footprints
That I left in the lawn
When I spied on you every night
And I wish there was a secret
That you said in your sleep
Just a word that I could keep
Just a word that I could keep

Refrain

And I wish I was a comet to crash on your field
Just to be remembered
And I wish I was a comet to crash at your feet
Just to be remembered

Refrain


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 11, 2011)

La filo, #166, σε λάιβ εκτελέσεις 











και οι στίχοι που ξέχασα :

La filo Lyrics
Malavoi

Yon ti citron ka di écrivé moi
papier à lettre rendez moi la réponse
Zépingle cochi ka taché lanmitié
voilà bouton de rose ka di deux mots d'amours

La Filo La Filo, O Filo

Mwen té asise asou ban la savan
Mahogani asise à côté mwen
An ti zétoile brillé o firmaman,
cé dé zié lanmou mwen ki kay éclairé mwen

Filo Si Filo, La Filo

Si man balé té ni on pharmaci
Si man balé té ni on pharmaci
Si man balé té ni on pharmaci
Toute jeune gens man balé té ké volé dans ciel

Oh oh o o o

[Chorus violon]

On zépingle cochi
On zépingle cochi
On zépingle cochi ka taché lanmitié

yon ti citron ka di écrivé moi
papier à lettre rendez moi la réponse
Zépingle cochi ka taché lanmitié
voilà bouton de rose

on bouton de rose
on bouton de rose
on bouton de rose, ka di deux mots d'amours

Mwen té asise asou ban la savan
Mahogani asise o bô mwen
on ti zétoile brillé o firmaman
cé dé zié lanmou mwen

Dé zié lanmou mwen
Dé zié lanmou mwen
Dé zié lanmou mwen, ki ka éclairé mwen

Si man balé té ni on pharmaci
Si man balé té ni on pharmaciii
Tout jeune gens man balé te ké volé dans ciel

Jeune gens man balé
Jeune gens man balé
Jeune gens man balé, té ké volé dan ciel

hummm la la la la la


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 11, 2011)

Mαρτινίκη πάλι

La Perfecta - La divinité


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 11, 2011)

Kαι πολύ χρώμα από την Γουαδελούπη

FRANCKY VINCENT - Tu veux mon zizi 






Refrain :
Tu veux mon zizi ?
Oui oui oui oui
Je vais te le donner
Oui oui oui oui
(x4)

Viens ce soir dans ma demeure
Tu auras toute ma chaleur
Viens ce soir dans ma cabane
Tu ne connaîtras pas la panne
Viens ce soir dans ma bicoque
Toi la poule et moi le coq
Viens ce soir dans ma villa
Tu verras, tu reviendras

Refrain

Viens ce soir dans ma casbah
Tu en resteras baba
Viens ce soir dans mon bungalow
Me faire voir tes gros lolos
Viens ce soir dans mon tipi
Tu verras mon ptit kiki
Viens ce soir dans ma ptite case
Tu verras si je suis naze

Refrain

Viens ce soir dans mon pavillon
Je ne veux pas mourir couillon
Viens ce soir dans mon château
Tu vas manger mon gâteau
Viens ce soir dans ma datcha
Me faire voir ta ptite chacha
Viens ce soir dans mon duplex
Il y aura sans doute du sexe

Refrain

Viens ce soir dans mon igloo
Je te ferai plein de bisous
Viens ce soir dans mon appart
Ce sera mieux qu'à Saint-Barth
Viens ce soir dans mon studio
Je ne mourrai pas idiot
Viens ce soir dans mon grand loft

Je ne serai pas du tout soft

Refrain

Και η παρωδία του


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 11, 2011)

Los Hermanos no Cine Iris - Samba a dois


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 14, 2011)

Calogero - C'est d'ici que je vous écris 






Une tasse de thé
La chaise est un peu bancale
Ce n'est pas bien rangé
Je sais

Rien de bien original
Le piano est accordé
Aux fenêtres un ciel, des étoiles

Je m'évade

Refrain :
C'est d'ici de ce nid que je vous dis ma vie
Tous mes dénis, mes envies
Que j'attends, que j'entends passionnément
Que je prie
Indécis, décidément des si j'en ai tant
Mes cris je vous les dédie
C'est d'ici de ce nid
D'ici que je vous écris

Si tu veux visiter
On en fait vite le tour
J'aime cette lumière l'été

Des machines bizarres
Des cahiers bleus raturés
Là c'était ma première guitare
Tu vois

Refrain :
C'est d'ici de ce nid que je vous dis ma vie
Tous mes dénis, mes envies
Que j'attends, que j'entends passionnément
Que je prie
Indécis, décidément des si j'en ai tant
Mes cris je vous les dédie
C'est d'ici de ce nid
D'ici que je vous écris

C'est d'ici des ces nuits, de ces doubles vie que naissent mots et mélodies

D'ici qu'à l'infinie je vous redirez merci

C'est ici cette nuit, d'ici que je vous écris.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 14, 2011)

Και κάτι πιο εύθυμο...

Lolita - Joli Garcon (Official Video) HD 







Moi, je l'ai vu, mais c'est la vie
Il m'a pas connue, je n'ai pas cru
Hier j'ai rêvé qu'il m'a touchée
Avant-hier il a dansé avec moi
Oh mes rêves, oh mes rêves!

Jolie garcon, aime moi
Ne dis pas, au revoir

On peut dire qu'il se moque de moi
J'ai une envie folle de toi
On peut dire je souffre comme ca
J'aimerais bien t'embrasser
Mon cheri, ne bise pas l'autre fille


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 14, 2011)

Kαι η πρώτη Λολίτα 

Alizee Moi Lolita 






Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Lo ou bien Lola
Du pareil au même
Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Quand je rêve aux loups
C'est Lola qui saigne
Quand fourche ma langue,
j'ai là un fou rire aussi fou
Qu'un phénomène Je m'appelle Lolita
Lo de vie, lo aux amours diluviennes

Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Collégienne aux bas
Bleus de méthylène
Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Coléreuse et pas
Mi-coton, mi-laine
Motus et bouche qui n'dis pas
À maman que je suis un phénomène
Je m'appelle Lolita
Lo de vie, lo aux amours diluviennes

Repeat Refrain

C'est pas ma faute
Et quand je donne ma langue aux chats
Je vois les autres
Tout prêts à se jeter sur moi
C'est pas ma faute à moi
Si j'entends tout autour de moi
Hello, helli, t'es A (L.O.L.I.T.A.)
Moi Lolita


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

JP Nataf - Mon Ami D'en Haut 







À mon ami d'en haut:
Quand il était, chapeau.
À mon ami d'en haut:
À ce qu'il fumait trop.

À mon ami d'en haut:
On se reparlera bientot.

Tes loques sur mon dos.
Tes ailes dans ma peau.
Car mon ami là-haut,
c'est rien à vol d'oiseau

Nous n'en resterons pas là.
Nous n'en reviendrons pas
d'être nez à nez,
de ne pas être morts idiot.

Aux contes de printemps,
à ceux d'automne au fado.
Quand la vie dure longtemps,
longtemps lavis dure,
et que vivre donne chaud
avant de quitter le manteau.

Les raisons passent une à une,
de passer encore un Noël.
Les saisons passent j'imagine,
nous n'en resterons pas là.

Nous n'avons apparemment
pas l'heure de décider
à ton idée, à ton idée
de se dérober.

À l'heure de parler bientot.
À mon ami d'en haut (x3)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

Δεν πρέπει να το'χουμε ακούσει εδώ από τον μεσιέ Kλάπτον.

Eric Clapton ♫KNOCKING ON HEAVEN'S DOOR 






Ma, take this badge off of me.
I can't use it any more.
It's getting dark, too dark to see.
Feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heavens door.
Knock, knock, knockin' on heavens door.
Knock, knock, knockin' on heavens door.
Knock, knock, knockin' on heavens door.

Ma, take these guns away from me.
I can't shoot them any more.
There's a long black cloud following me.
Feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Chorus

First Verse


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

Dido Grafton Street (Safe trip Home Album) 






No more trips to Grafton Street,
No more goin’ there,
To see you lying still,
While we all come and go.

No more watching sunsets,
It seems like summer’s holding on.
And no more standing quietly at your window.

No more driving down your road,
Wond’ring when you’ll be home.
And no more peace when they all leave
And leave us two alone.

And time we always lose is finally found here with you.
My love, I know we’re losing but I will stand here by you.

No more calling friends from the car saying “I don’t know when,
I’ll be there but I’ll do my best to come.”
No more letting you warm my hands,
No more trying to take it in.
And no more saying “goodbye for the last time again”
And no more saying “goodbye for the last time again”

And time we always lose is finally found here with you.
My love, I know you’re leaving but I will stand here by you.

No more trips to Grafton Street,
No more goin’ there,
No more sitting up all night,
Waiting for any word.

Nothing’s left that’s safe here now,
Nothing will bring you home
Nothing can bring us the peace
We had in Grafton Street.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

Κανένας καλός τατουέρ ή τατουέζ θα βρεθεί;

Mozart l'Opéra Rock - Tatoue-Moi


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 16, 2011)

Pink Martini - Sympathique 






Ma chambre a la forme d'une cage
Le soleil passe son bras par la fenêtre
Les chasseurs à ma porte
Comme les p'tits soldats
Qui veulent me prendre

Je ne veux pas travailler
Je ne veux pas déjeuner
Je veux seulement l'oublier
Et puis je fume

Déjà j'ai connu le parfum de l'amour
Un million de roses n'embaumerait pas autant
Maintenant une seule fleur dans mes entourages
Me rend malade

Je ne veux pas travailler
Je ne veux pas déjeuner
Je veux seulement l'oublier
Et puis je fume

Je ne suis pas fière de ça
Vie qui veut me tuer
C'est magnifique être sympathique
Mais je ne le connais jamais

Je ne veux pas travailler
Non
Je ne veux pas déjeuner
Je veux seulement l'oublier
Et puis je fume

Je ne suis pas fière de ça
Vie qui veut me tuer
C'est magnifique être sympathique
Mais je ne le connais jamais

Je ne veux pas travailler
Non
Je ne veux pas déjeuner
Je veux seulement l'oublier
Et puis je fume


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

_Quelqu'un m'a dit._ Κάρλα Μπρούνι του 2002, που ανακάλυψα αναπάντεχα στην πολύ καλοφτιαγμένη αμερικάνικη ταινία _500 Days of Summer_.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 17, 2011)

To Mystic Voyage - Roy Ayers του Δαέμονα, που μας παρουσίασε σήμερα σε μουσικό θέμα του, μου φέρνει στο μυαλό ένα - τι άλλο - γαλλικό κομμάτι.

Desireless - Voyage Voyage 







Au dessus des vieux volcans 
Glisse des ailes sous les tapis du vent 
Voyage, voyage 
Eternellement 
De nuages en marécages 
De vent d'Espagne en pluie d'équateur 
Voyage, voyage 
Vole dans les hauteurs 
Au dessus des capitales 
Des idées fatales 
Regardent l'océan 
Voyage, voyage 
Plus loin que la nuit et le jour 
Voyage 
Dans l'espace inouï de l'amour 
Voyage, voyage 
Sur l'eau sacrée d'un fleuve indien 
Voyage 
Et jamais ne revient 
Sur le Gange ou l'Amazone 
Chez les blacks, chez les sikhs, chez les jaunes 
Voyage, voyage 
Dans tout le royaume 
Sur les dunes du Sahara 
Des iles Fidji au Fujiyama 
Voyage, voyage 
Ne t'arrêtes pas 
Au dessus des barbelés 
Des coeurs bombardés 
Regardent l'océan 
Voyage, voyage 
Plus loin que la nuit et le jour 
Voyage 
Dans l'espace inouï de l'amour 
Voyage, voyage 
Voyage, voyage 
Voyage, voyage 
Plus loin que la nuit et le jour 
Voyage 
Dans l'espace inouï de l'amour 
Voyage, voyage 
Sur l'eau sacrée d'un fleuve indien 
Voyage 
Et jamais ne revient.


Gregorian - Voyage, Voyage


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 23, 2011)

Mετά από 4 μέρες κλείσιμο λόγω κρυολογήματος μπορώ επιτέλους να βγω να...

« Jouer Dehors » Mademoiselle K 






και να ρίξω και τις ροκιές μου.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 24, 2011)

Δείτε την ζωή σε βερσιόν οριζινάλ...

Hangar - Version Originale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSCdhNw6HKI

Quand vient le soir, avant l'amour,
Il y a des histoires, qui coulent et qui courent.
sous les étoiles, devant la mer, elle s'étale, du vent de l'air,
Au premier plan, elle s'assoit, sur mon bateau en bois,
Je l'emmène au bord de l'eau, faire l'amour en VO

Elle sait je ne sais pas vivre ma vie autrement qu'en version originale

Elle veut rêver, elle veut vivre, dérivée sur un bateau ivre
Mais quand vient le jour après l'amour,
Il y a des histoires, qui coulent et qui courent.,
Alors je l'emmène là-bas sur l'eau, faire l'amour en VO

Elle sait je ne sais pas vivre ma vie autrement qu'en version originale
Elle sait je ne sais pas vivre ma vie autrement qu'en version originale

Elle dit que c'est tellement plus beau de voir la vie en VO
C’est tellement plus beau de voir la vie en VO

Elle sait je ne sais pas vivre ma vie autrement qu'en version originale
Elle sait je ne sais pas vivre ma vie autrement qu'en version originale
Qu’en version originale…


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 27, 2011)

Μπούγκι-γούγκι...

Δεν ήξερα ποια βερσιόν να διαλέξω http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Pas+de+boogie+woogie+&aq=f αλλά τελικά με κέρδισε η γαλλοκαναδική.

C. Maé - F. Pagny - Garou / Pas de boogie woogie - Fête de la chanson française





 
Le pape a dit que l'acte d'amour
Sans être marié, est un péché
Cette nouvelle, il me faut l'annoncer
A ma paroisse, je suis curé

J'ai pris une dose de whisky
Afin de préparer mon sermon
Je n'ai pas fermé l'œil de la nuit
Je me posais bien trop de questions
Au petit matin, Dieu m'est apparu
Et il m'a donné la solutio
Aussitôt, vers l'église, j'ai couru
Parler à mes fidèles sur ce ton

Mes biens chers frères,
Mes biens chères sœur,
Reprenez avec moi tous en chœur :

{Refrain:}
Pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir
(boogie woogie, pas de boogie woogie)
Ne faites pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir
(boogie woogie, pas de boogie woogie)
Maintenant, l'amour est devenu péché mortel
Ne provoquez pas votre Père Eternel
Pas de boogie woogie avant vos prières du soir

Puis j'ai réclamé le silence
Afin d'observer les réactions
Sur certains visages de l'assistance
Se reflétait surtout l'indignation
Quant aux autres, visiblement obtus,
Sachant qu'ils n'avaient rien compris
Ils me demandèrent de faire à nouveau
Le sermon du boogie woogie

Mes biens chers frères,
Mes biens chères sœur,
Reprenez avec moi tous en chœur :

{au Refrain}

Maintenant, tout est fait, tout est dit
Mais mes fidèles sont partis
Dieu, je reste seul dans ta maison
J'en ai l'air, mais le dire, à quoi bon ?
Si ton pape m'a fait perdre l'affaire
J'irai tout droit, tout droit en enfer
Mais j'essaierai encore à la messe de midi
Le sermon du boogie woogie

Mes biens chers frères,
Mes biens chères sœur,
Reprenez avec moi tous en chœur :

{au Refrain, x2}


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 30, 2011)

Aϊτή - Κρεόλ

Kali Monté la riviè






Monté la riviè, wo whoa...
Entre les roches et les racines
Un jour tu verras la source de la rivière
Monté la riviè, oh
Wouvè zorey ou
Fòk ou aprann kouté bri dlo-a
I ké toujou montré'w la pou kontinyé
Kontinyé, oui, pe pe ba...
Ou pé ké janmen swèf
Pli ou ké monté pli dlo-a ké fré
Pli ou ké lé bwè pli ou kè lé monté

Monté la riviè, wo
Entre les roches et les racines
Un jour tu verras la source de la rivière
Monté la riviè, wo
Wouvè dé zyé'w gran
Toujou gadé koulè dlo-a
Anmizi ou ka monté, i ka vini pli klè
Pli klè, oui, pe pe ba...
Ou pé pa garé
Afos i klè tèlman, i ka briyé
Ou sé di sé an limyè ki ka gidé'w monté

La rivière d'amour, la rivière da la vie, oui
Monté la riviè
Wé, wé, wé... la riviè la vie, doudou...

Monté la riviè, wo
Afos janbé wòch ni an lè
Ou ké rivé lasous-la ka soti ya
Monté la riviè, wo
Afos janbé wòch ni an lè
Ou ké rivé lasous-la ka soti ya

Monté la riviè, wo
Entre les roches et les racines
Un jour tu verras la source de la rivière
Afos janbé wòch ni an lè
Ou ké rivé lasous-la ka soti ya
Entre les roches et les racines
Un jour tu verras la source de la rivière
Monté la riviè, wo


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 30, 2011)

kali : "nou tro pré pou nou si loin"


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 30, 2011)

Мon amour mon ami






Marie Laforet singing "MON AMOUR MON AMIE":

Toi mon amour, mon ami
Quand je rêve c'est de toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Quand je chante c'est pour toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Je ne peux vivre sans toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Et je ne sais pas pourquoi

Je n'ai pas connu d'autre garçon que toi
Si j'en ai connu je ne m'en souviens pas
A quoi bon chercher faire des comparaisons
J'ai un coeur qui sait quand il a raison
Et puisqu'il a pris ton nom

Toi mon amour, mon ami
Quand je rêve c'est de toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Quand je chante c'est pour toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Je ne peux vivre sans toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Et je sais très bien pourquoi

On ne sait jamais jusqu'où ira l'amour
Et moi qui croyais pouvoir t'aimer toujours
Oui je t'ai quitté et j'ai beau résister
Je chante parfois à d'autres que toi
Un peu moins bien chaque fois

Toi mon amour, mon ami
Quand je rêve c'est de toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Quand je chante c'est pour toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Je ne peux vivre sans toi
Mon amour, mon ami
Et je ne sais pas pourquoi


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 30, 2011)

Vincent Delerm - Natation synchronisée 






Nous avons connu les correspondantes allemandes
Et les correspondants anglais
Nous avons disputé des interclasses de hand
Et des interclasses de volley
Nous avons révisé les accords de Yalta
Juste à côté d'une robe en lin
Et nous avons mélangé Sergi Bruguera
Avec le blocus de Berlin

Nos histoires d'amour sont les mêmes
Comme si nous avions pratiqué
Dans des piscines parallèles
La natation synchronisée
Nous avons cru faire une transat
En solitaire mais à la place
Nous ne dessinons sur l'asphalte
Qu'un ballet d'Holiday on ice

Nous avons essayé le dry Schweppes pamplemousse
Milos Forman et Fassbinder
Les barquettes plastique de fish & chips à Portsmouth
Elle photographiait nos erreurs
Nous avons subi le soir du 21 juin
Des reprises de La Bombe Humaine
L'eau vive à la flûte à bec par des CM1
Just Like Heaven avenue du Maine

Nos histoires d'amour sont les mêmes
Comme si nous avions pratiqué
Dans des piscines parallèles
La natation synchronisée
Nous avons cru faire une transat
En solitaire mais à la place
Nous ne dessinons sur l'asphalte
Qu'un ballet d'Holiday on ice

Sur celle avec ta soeur dommage tu fermes les yeux
Celle-là le flash est pas parti
Là c'était l'hôtel le dernier soir à Malmö
Ca je sais même pas où c'est pris
Nous avons vu l'éclipse tout en haut d'un talus
Nous avons marché sous la pluie
Elle s'est assise un soir au fond du resto U
Par hasard j'étais là aussi

Nos histoires d'amour sont les mêmes
Comme si nous avions pratiqué
Dans des piscines parallèles
La natation synchronisée
Nous avons cru faire une transat
En solitaire mais à la place
Nous ne dessinons sur l'asphalte
Qu'un ballet d'Holiday on ice


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2011)

Εδώ είπαμε βάζουμε τα γαλλικά; Μιλάμε για 23.000.000 views!


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 31, 2011)

Χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!!!! 
Να πούμε ότι υπάρχουν γαλλικά τραγούδια ραπ με πάνω από 30.000.000 views αλλά εκείνο που σκίζει είναι το Je m'appelle F...
*μέ πάνω από 75.000.000 θεάσεις. *







Zazula said:


> Εδώ είπαμε βάζουμε τα γαλλικά; [/url]



Όλα είναι δεκτά αρκεί να μην είναι _βιντεάκια για γέλια και για κλάματα_ όπως το #188 και το #189


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 31, 2011)

Αν και... το σχετικά πιο καινούριο κομμάτι *allez ola olé * του Jessy Matador, με τις τόσες πολλές εκτελέσεις βλ. εδώ ίσως αθροιστικά να έχει τα πρωτεία.

Eμ... και μόνο ένα κλικ να κάνει κάθε κάτοικος του Κογκό και τα φάγαμε το αρκουδάκι... Θα γίνει αρκουδάκι μινιόν παρά τις 75 εκατομμύρια θεάσεις του. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχουν στο Κογκό και τους πολυπόθητους φθηνούς ινδικούς υπολογιστές.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 2, 2011)

Σε όσους δεν τολμούν να το πουν ή να το εκφράσουν...

Joyce Jonathan - Je ne sais pas






Nana nana nana nana nana nana nana nana na na na Mmmh

Il y a des mots qui me gênent, des centaines de mots des milliers de rengaines qui ne sont jamais les mêmes
Comment te dire ? Je veux pas te mentir, tu m'attires 
Et c'est là que se trouve le vrai fond du problème
Ton orgueil, tes caprices, tes baisers, des délices 
Tes désirs, des supplices, je vois vraiment pas où ça nous mène

Alors on se raisonne, c'est pas la fin de notre monde
Et à tort, on se questionne encore une dernière fois

Je ne sais pas comment te dire
J'aurais peur de tout foutre en l'air 
De tout détruire
Un tas d'idées à mettre au clair 
Depuis longtemps
Mais j'ai toujours laissé derrière 
Mes sentiments

Parfois je me dis que j'ai tort de rester si passive Mais d'où tu me regardes, moi je te dévore
Mais c'est parfois trop dur de discerner l'amour
Mon ami, mon amant, mon amour, et bien plus encore

Alors on se raisonne, c'est pas la fin de notre monde
Et à tort, on se questionne encore une dernière fois

(x2)
Je ne sais pas comment te dire
J'aurais peur de tout foutre en l'air 
De tout détruire
Un tas d'idées à mettre au clair 
Depuis longtemps
Mais j'ai toujours laissé derrière 
Mes sentiments

Je te veux toi avec défauts 
Et tes problèmes de fabrications
Je te veux toi, j'veux pas un faux 
Pas de contrefaçons

J'vais pas te rendre pour prendre un autre
J'vais pas te vendre pour une ou deux fautes
Je veux tes mots, je veux ta peau, 
C'est jamais trop

Je te veux plus, changer d'avis
J'ai vu un autre un peu plus joli
Je ne veux pas, je ne veux plus 
Jamais voulu

Et puis t'es qui ? Je te connais pas
T'as du rêvé ce n'était pas moi
Mes confusions tu les connais
Laissons tomber

Comment te dire 
J'aurais peur de tout foutre en l'air
De tout détruire
Un tas d'idées à mettre au clair
Depuis longtemps
Mais j'ai toujours laissé derrière 
Mes sentiments

Je ne sais pas comment te dire
J'aurais peur de tout foutre en l'air 
De tout détruire
Un tas d'idées à mettre au clair 
Depuis longtemps
Mais j'ai toujours laissé derrière 
Mes sentiments...
(x 2)


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 6, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει η Ναταλί Λερμίτ (εμένα καθόλου) που θα τραγουδήσει τραγούδια της Πιαφ στο μουσικό Μέγαρο Θεσ/νίκης. Η Πιαφ όμως παραμένει διαχρονικά η κατεξοχήν τραγουδίστρια του έρωτα.

Edith Piaf - La Vie En Rose 






Quand il me prend dans ses bras
Il me parle tout bas
Je vois la vie en rose
Il me dit des mots d'amour
Ces mots de tous les jours
Si ça m'fait quelque chose
Il est entre dans mon coeur
Une part de bonheur
Dont je connais la cause
C'est lui pour moi, moi pour lui dans la vie
Il me l'a dit l'a jure pour la vie
Et dès que je l'aperçois
Alors je sens en moi mon coeur qui bat

Des nuits d'amour ne plus en finir
Un grand bonheur qui prend sa place
Des ennuis, des chagrins, des phrases
Heureux, heureux à en mourir

Quand il me prend dans ses bras
Il me parle tout bas
Je vois la vie en rose
Il me dit des mots d'amour
Des mots de tous les jours
Et ca m'fait quelque chose
Il est entre dans mon coeur
Une part de bonheur
Je reconnais la cause
C'est toi pour moi, moi pour toi dans la vie
Tu me l'as dit t'l'as jure pour la vie
Et des que je t'apercois
Alors je sens en moi mon coeur qui bat


Υ.Γ. Παρατηρώ ότι δεν έχω παίξει καθόλου Πιαφ μέχρι τώρα...


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 8, 2011)

Κατεύθυνση Καναδάς 

Garou & Celine - Sous le vent (και οι δύο Καναδοί)...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQtttLfaO8U&feature=related



Et si tu crois que j'ai eu peur
C'est faux
Je donne des vacances à mon coeur
Un peu de repos
Et si tu crois que j'ai eu tort
Attends
Respire un peu le souffle d'or
Qui me pousse en avant
Et

Fais comme si j'avais pris la mer
J'ai sorti la grand voile
Et j'ai glissé sous le vent
Fais comme si je quittais la terre
J'ai trouvé mon étoile
Je l'ai suivie un instant
(Sous le vent)

Et si tu crois que c'est fini
Jamais
C'est juste une pause un répit
Après les dangers

Et si tu crois que je t'oublie
Écoute
Ouvre ton corps aux vents de la nuit
Ferme les yeux
Et

Fais comme si j'avais pris la mer
J'ai sorti la grand voile
Et j'ai glissé sous le vent
Fais comme si je quittais la terre
J'ai trouvé mon étoile
Je l'ai suivie un instant
(Sous le vent)

Et si tu crois que c'est fini
Jamais
C'est juste une pause un répit
Après les dangers

Fais comme si j'avais pris la mer
J'ai sorti la grand voile
Et j'ai glissé sous le vent
(j'ai glissé sous le vent)
Fais comme si je quittais la terre
J'ai trouvé mon étoile
Je l'ai suivie un instant

Fais comme si j'avais pris la mer
J'ai sorti la grand voile
Et j'ai glissé sous le vent
Fais comme si je quittais la terre
J'ai trouvé mon étoile
Je l'ai suivie un instant
Sous le vent
Sous le vent

Kαι ένα Κεμπεκόπουλο...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brSJkgeHZIc&feature=related

Για τους πιλότους μας υπάρχει και το Dailymotion εδώ.
Εγώ το προτιμώ όταν θέλω να πετάξω... εκτός Ελλάδας. ;)


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 9, 2011)

Ragga... ή raggamuffin 

Nuttea - Trop Peu De Temps






Trop peu de temps


Il y a trop peu de temps à vivre ici, pour jouer cette tragédie
Si tu dois partir, je n'aurais pas de peine !

[Refrain:]
Il y a trop peu de temps à vivre ici, pour jouer cette tragédie
Si tu dois partir, je n'aurais pas de peine
S'il n'y a plus d'espoir aujourd'hui
Pourquoi jouer cette comédie si tu dois partir
Alors fais-le sans haine !

On s'est connu affamé la rage au ventre
Et si sombre était l'avenir
Et je t'ai vu lutter
Sans rémission aucune
Pour le meilleur et pour le pire
Nos destins étaient liés
Comme dans une tragédie avec une fin à la Shakespeare
Le dernier acte a sonné, simplement j'aimerais te dire !

[au Refrain]

L'océan qui nous sépare a vu trop de naufrages
Trop de tempêtes et de déboires
Ainsi fini notre histoire car notre amour en fait
Brûlait ses dernières heures de gloire
Maintenant s'envole avec toi sept ans de mon passé
De mon âme et de ma mémoire
Sans pleurer au désespoir
Simplement j'aimerais te dire !

[au Refrain]

On s'est connu affamé la rage au ventre
Et si sombre était l'avenir
Et je t'ai vu lutter
Sans rémission aucune
Pour le meilleur et pour le pire
Nos destins étaient liés
Comme dans une tragédie avec une fin à la Shakespeare
Le dernier acte a sonné, simplement j'aimerais te dire !

[au Refrain]


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 9, 2011)

Even if


Lucie Silvas feat Gregory Lemarchal - Même Si 






Même Si (What You're Made Of):
(feat. Lucie Silvas)

Just like I predicted, we're at the point of no return
We can go backwards, and no corners have been turned
I can't control it, if I sink or if I swim
'Cause I chose the water that I'm in

Ne jamais devoir choisir
Avoir raison ou tort
Au-delà de mes faiblesses
J'ai la force d'y croire encore
Même si l'amour s'enfuit
J'en inventerai les couleurs
S'il est trop tard, pour revenir,
Je remonterai les couleurs

There's no way,
You're changing,
'Cause some things will just never be mine,
You're in not love this time...but it's alright.

J'aurai voulu t'offrir le meilleur de tout mon être
Au lieu de partir, entre nous tout faire renaître
Plutôt que de mentir,
Aborder nos différences
T'aimer autrement qu'à contre sens

And it makes no difference who is right or wrong
I deserve much more than this
'Cause there's only one thing I want
If it's not what you're made of
You're not what I'm looking for
You were willing but unable to give me anymore

Et ce dont je suis fait
Tout entier je saurai te le rendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre, tout apprendre
What's your definition of the one?

Comment définir l'amour sans toi ?
Mais prêt à tous les sacrifices je refuse celui là
J'aurai voulu t'offrir le meilleur de tout mon être
'Cause these are the waters that I'm in

Même si l'amour s'enfuit
J'en inventerai les couleurs
S'il est trop tard pour revenir
Je remonterai les heures
Et ce dont je suis fait, tout entier
Je saurai te le rendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre
(feat. Lucie Silvas)

Just like I predicted, we're at the point of no return
We can go backwards, and no corners have been turned
I can't control it, if I sink or if I swim
'Cause I chose the water that I'm in

Ne jamais devoir choisir
Avoir raison ou tort
Au-delà de mes faiblesses
J'ai la force d'y croire encore
Même si l'amour s'enfuit
J'en inventerai les couleurs
S'il est trop tard, pour revenir,
Je remonterai les couleurs

There's no way,
You're changing,
'Cause some things will just never be mine,
You're in not love this time...but it's alright.

J'aurai voulu t'offrir le meilleur de tout mon être
Au lieu de partir, entre nous tout faire renaître
Plutôt que de mentir,
Aborder nos différences
T'aimer autrement qu'à contre sens

And it makes no difference who is right or wrong
I deserve much more than this
'Cause there's only one thing I want
If it's not what you're made of
You're not what I'm looking for
You were willing but unable to give me anymore

Et ce dont je suis fait
Tout entier je saurai te le rendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre, tout apprendre
What's your definition of the one?

Comment définir l'amour sans toi ?
Mais prêt à tous les sacrifices je refuse celui là
J'aurai voulu t'offrir le meilleur de tout mon être
'Cause these are the waters that I'm in

Même si l'amour s'enfuit
J'en inventerai les couleurs
S'il est trop tard pour revenir
Je remonterai les heures
Et ce dont je suis fait, tout entier
Je saurai te le rendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre
Même s'il faut tout apprendre


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Μόλις ξεφουρνίστηκε...

Les Têtes Raides duo Jeanne Moreau - Emma (nouvel album 2011)


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Jr Tshaka feat Mr Lezard - LA JUNGLE 






Refrain:
Mais ces la jungle,du chacun pour soit, chacun suit son chemin,
Chacun calcule ses pas, mais c'est la jungle, oh man j’y crois pas,
Chacun peace son voisin pi chacun sourit devant toi.

Je t’ai tendu la main, tu m’as pris tous le bras, je t’ai offert du pain tu m’as volé tout le repas j’aurais tout fait pour toi quand on aime on ne compte pas mais là j'suis fracas et j’ai décidé de bouger d’la ouais c’était une love story pas une histoire de lady
Un conflit d’amis ennemis non c'est fini et jte le dit tu m’as menti trahi ta même sali ma famille jte file un coup de parapluie pour ton coup du
Paradis.

Refrain x2
Un pied dans les bas fond et un pied dans l'zion j’ai arpenter dans
Tous les sens les chemin de babylon, côtoyer la foule entendu les pleurs qui résonne mais j'dois t’avouer que j’ai rencontré plus de cafards que de lion, j’ai croiser des t’hyenes avides de chair et
de pognon dont la gloire et la luxure étaient les seules ambitions, j’ai croisé des loups qui étaient déguisés en moutons dans le seul but était de semer le trouble dans la population

Refrain x2
C'est le même jungle style de la society la même course a la maille où tous les coup sont permis ça tire ça fusille aie aie a aie
Allumer l’instinct de survie, empaqueter les victuailles où est la porte de sortie .(X2)

Refrain x2
Si j’avais un conseil a t’donner ce serait choisis bien tes amis a plusieurs on est plus fort a condition de savoir qui est qui

Clip La Jungle - Junior Tshaka Avec Mr Lezard
REGARDER LE CLIP+ de parolesLa Jungle - Junior Tshaka Avec Mr Lezard Mash Up - K2r Riddim Avec Leeroy (Saïan Supa Crew) New World Desig - Maxxo Where do u kom from gal J'ai Encore Rêvé D'elle - Pierpoljak Alarma city Be true & Mary Kiss from the star Toujours (Et Toujours) - Massilia Sound System Intro
Une brebis galeuse suffit pour plomber des troupes pour réunir
Regarde autour de toi les faits corroborent avec c'que j'dis
Il peut m’affirmer qu’il n’a jamais connu de moqueries
Qu’il soit riche qu’il soit pauvre qu’il soit gros ou petit
Qui parmi nous n’a jamais été obligé de faire le tri
La jungle serait un paradis s’il n’y avait pas de faux amis.

Refrain x2


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 20, 2011)

Beady Eye - The Roller






You didn't know what to say
It all came at you today
Can't get out your own way
Well hold on, hold on, hold on.

I'm hiding out in the sun
I'm getting everyone done
Just me hating no one
Here I come, here I come, here I come

Just call me the roller
I'll squeeze and unfold ya
Call me the roller
I just go to show ya

So you been crawling through a maze
An alcohol lemon haze
I've been watching you for days
You've been outta sight alright, alright, alright

I'll take you somewhere you never knew you'd been
I'll give you something you never knew you'd feel
The only thing is, everything is really tonight, tonight, tonight

Just call me the roller
I'll squeeze and unfold ya
Call me the roller
I just go to show ya

Just call me the roller
I'll come blow you over
Call me the roller
I'm pleased that I know ya

I'll take you somewhere you never knew you'd been
I'll give you something you never knew you'd feel
The only thing is everything is really tonight, tonight, tonight

Just call me the roller
I'll squeeze and unfold ya
Call me the roller
I just go to show ya

The roller x14


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 22, 2011)

George Brassens-La complainte des filles de joie







Bien que ces vaches de bourgeois {x2}
Les appell'nt des filles de joie {x2}
C'est pas tous les jours qu'ell's rigolent
Parole, parole
C'est pas tous les jours qu'elles rigolent

Car, même avec des pieds de grues {x2}
Fair' les cents pas le long des rues {x2}
C'est fatigant pour les guibolles
Parole, parole
C'est fatigant pour les guibolles

Non seulement ell's ont des cors {x2}
Des œils-de-perdrix, mais encor {x2}
C'est fou ce qu'ell's usent de grolles
Parole, parole
C'est fou ce qu'ell's usent de grolles

Y a des clients, y a des salauds {x2}
Qui se trempent jamais dans l'eau {x2}
Faut pourtant qu'elles les cajolent
Parole, parole
Faut pourtant qu'elles les cajolent

Qu'ell's leur fassent la courte échelle {x2}
Pour monter au septième ciel {x2}
Les sous, croyez pas qu'ell's les volent
Parole, parole
Les sous, croyez pas qu'ell's les volent

Ell's sont méprisées du public {x2}
Ell's sont bousculées par les flics {x2}
Et menacées de la vérole
Parole, parole
Et menacées de la vérole

Bien qu'tout' la vie ell's fass'nt l'amour {x2}
Qu'ell's se marient vingt fois par jour {x2}
La noce est jamais pour leur fiole
Parole, parole
La noce est jamais pour leur fiole

Fils de pécore et de minus {x2}
Ris par de la pauvre Vénus {x2}
La pauvre vieille casserole
Parole, parole
La pauvre vieille casserole

Il s'en fallait de peu, mon cher {x2}
Que cett' putain ne fût ta mère {x2}
Cette putain dont tu rigoles
Parole, parole
Cette putain dont tu rigoles


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 23, 2011)

Pink Martini - Tempo Perdido (Lagrimas)









*Tempo Perdido *

Mesmo derramando lágrimas
Eu não te posso perdoar
Mesmo que tenha sofrido
Todo o meu tempo perdido
Nunca mais te quero amar

Mesmo derramando lágrimas
Eu não te posso perdoar
Mesmo que tenha sofrido
Todo o meu tempo perdido
Nunca mais te quero amar

Por ti fico procurando
A esquecer sua maldade
Conviver no abandono
Pra fazer sua vontade

Apesar de ser sincera
Tu é quem me fez chorar
Não faz mal, segue o destino
Que o mundo vai te ensinar
Mas mesmo assim

Mesmo derramando lágrimas
Eu não te posso perdoar
Mesmo que tenha sofrido
Todo o meu tempo perdido
Nunca mais te quero amar

Por ti fico procurando
A esquecer sua maldade
Conviver no abandono
Pra fazer sua vontade

Apesar de ser sincera
Tu é quem me fez chorar
Não faz mal, segue o destino
Que o mundo vai te ensinar
Mas mesmo assim

Mesmo derramando lágrimas
Eu não te posso perdoar
Mesmo que tenha sofrido
Todo o meu tempo perdido
Nunca mais te quero amar


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Emmanuel Moire - « Adulte et sexy »


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Aνυπάκουο σκυλί...

Nino Ferrer - Mirza






Z'avez pas vu Mirza ? Oh, la la la la la
Z'avez pas vu Mirza ? Oh, la la la la la
Z'avez pas vu Mirza ? Oh, la la la la la

Où est donc passé ce chien ? Je le cherche partout
Où est donc passé ce chien ? Il va me rendre fou
Où est donc passé ce chien ? Oh, ça y est je le vois

Veux-tu venir ici ? Je ne le répèterai pas
Veux-tu venir ici ? Mmm, sale bête va !
Veux-tui venir ici ? Oh, il est reparti

(Break)

Où est donc passé ce chien ? Je le cherche partout
Où est donc passé ce chien ? (Whou) Il va me rendre fou
Où est donc passé ce chien ? Oh, ça y est je le vois

C'est bien la dernière fois que je te cherche comme ça
Veux-tu venir ici ? Je ne le répèterai pas
Veux-tu venir ici ? Oh, ah oui, te voilà
Veux-tu venir ici ? Oh, et ne bouge pas
Veux-tu venir ici ? Oh, satané Mirza


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Αιτή 

Tabou Combo - New York City 







http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabou_Combo


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Mandela (Dieudonné Larose)


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Kαι κάτι καινούργιο από την Αιτή που δεν ξεχνώ...

Shoogar Combo - Lèlène Chérie


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Μαγική νύχτα...

:: Jazzamor :-: Nuit magique :: 






(julie andré, roland grosch, bettina mischke)
[*Martinique*]

tes lèvres sur ma peau me font vibrer
je suis déesse
sous tes doigts de velours amour
sous tes douces caresses
je me sens défaillir, tant ce désir
pousse a l’ivresse
ho oui c´est magique
comme un feu d´artifice!

sous tes doigts je me ploie
me déploie oh oui
féerique érotique
cette nuit magique

ton souffle dans mon cou comme un soupir
je suis câline
sous tes baisers si fou amour
sous tes lèvres divines
je me sens animale tant ce désir
me rend féline
ho oui c´est magique
je m´enflamme sous tes mains

sous tes doigts je me ploie
me déploie oh oui
féerique érotique
cette nuit magique


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Funk Como le Gusta - 16 Toneladas 






Sente este samba quente
Que é muito legal
É super pra frente
É bem genial

Embalo como este
Só quem vai curtir
Quem não se machucar
Quando deixar cair

Por isso vem, vem
Embale na nossa
Este balanço
Tira qualquer um da fossa
Ele é um barato e é da pesada
Esse é o famoso 16 toneladas

Eu bolei o ano inteiro
Este samba pra frente
É gostoso paca
É um samba decente

Segure esta conversa
Segure a jogada
Quem não gosta de samba
Não gosta de nada

E é curtição
No samba empolgado
É o meu timão
Num estádio lotado
Turma da pesada
Que segura a parada
Esse é o famoso 16 toneladas

Sente este samba quente
Que é muito legal
É super pra frente
É bem genial

Embalo como este
Só quem vai curtir
Quem não se machucar
Quando deixar cair

Por isso, vem, vem
Embale na nossa
Este balanço
Tira qualquer um da fossa
Ele é um barato e é da pesada
Esse é o famoso 16 toneladas

Eu já dei o meu recado
Agora vou me mandar
Vou refrescar a cuca
Pra poder incrementar
A mente está cansada
E só da confusão
Onda de pirado
Deixa a gente na mão

Por isso vem, vem
Quem vai me encontrar
Agora estou na minha
Pois estou devagar
Já disse o que queria a toda rapaziada
Ai, oh ... é o 16 toneladas


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 9, 2011)

Κyr Αntonis * Μelina - Ηadjidakis (Συλλεκτικό Μελίνα & Μάνος)


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Γράφει εκεί ο Ζάζουλας για το σύμπαν εννοιών που συνοψίζει η λέξη *παραγκάρχης*, αλλά εγώ θα ήθελα να δείτε το σύμπαν θετικών συναισθημάτων που συνοψίζει το παραπάνω γιουτιουμπάκι. Από τα πιο ωραία του φόρουμ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γράφει εκεί ο Ζάζουλας για το σύμπαν εννοιών που συνοψίζει η λέξη *παραγκάρχης*, αλλά εγώ θα ήθελα να δείτε το σύμπαν θετικών συναισθημάτων που συνοψίζει το παραπάνω γιουτιουμπάκι. Από τα πιο ωραία του φόρουμ.


 
Πράγματι, από τα πιο ωραία. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν πειράζει που το επαναλαμβάνουμε, επετειακώς.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 9, 2011)

Bénabar - L'Effet Papillon - Clip 






Si le battement d'ailes d'un papillon quelque part au Cambodge
Déclenche, sur un autre continent, le plus violent des orages
Le choix de quelques-uns dans un bureau occidental
Bouleverse des millions de destins, surtout si le bureau est ovale

Il n'y a que l'ours blanc qui s'étonne que sa banquise fonde
Ça ne surprend plus personne, de notre côté du monde
Quand le financier s'enrhume, ce sont les ouvriers qui toussent
C'est très loin la couche d'ozone mais c'est d'ici qu'on la perce

C'est l'effet papillon : petite cause, grande conséquence
Pourtant jolie comme expression, petite chose, dégât immense

Qu'on l'appelle "retour de flamme" ou "théorie des dominos"
"Un murmure devient vacarme" comme dit le proverbe à propos
Si au soleil tu t'endors, de Biafine tu t'enduiras
Si tu mets une claque au videur, courir très vite tu devras
Si on se gave au resto, c'est un fait, nous grossirons
Mais ça c'est l'effet cachalot, revenons à nos moutons (à nos papillons)
Un hôtel un après-midi "aventure extra-conjugale"
Puis, le coup de boule de son mari, alors si ton nez te fait mal

C'est l'effet papillon, c'est normal fallait pas te faire chopper
Si par contre t'as mal au front, ça veut dire que c'est toi l'mari trompé

Avec les baleines on fabrique du rouge à lèvres, des crèmes pour filles
Quand on achète ces cosmétiques, c'est au harpon qu'on se maquille
Si tu fais la tournée des bars, demain, tu sais qu't'auras du mal
Pour récupérer, à huit heures, ton permis au tribunal

C'est l'effet papillon petite cause, grande conséquence
Pourtant jolie comme expression, petite chose, dégât immense

Le papillon s'envole, le papillon s'envole, tout bat de l'aile
Le papillon s'envole, le papillon s'envole, tout bat de l'aile.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 9, 2011)

Melina Mercouri - Je te dirai les mots






Je te dirai les mots - Μελίνα Μερκούρη

Ecoute
Je te dirai
les mots les plus beaux
des mots d'amour que je connais
et que jamais je n'oublierai
des mots qui t'emmèneront comme un bateau
jusque à la terre
la terre qui les a inventés

Ecoute
je te appellerai par les noms les plus tendres et ces noms je les connais
c'est une chanson
Que tous les amoureux du monde pourront chanter
Car c'est l'amour
l'amour qui les a les inventés

Παλικάρι μου πικρό
αγοράκι τρυφερό
αχ καρδιά μου, η ζωή
όνειρο, αναπνοή
αγάπη μου, αγάπη μου

Ecoute
je te dirai

παλικάρι μου
mon gars
ma beauté

αγοράκι μου
mon garçon

μάτια μου
mes yeux

ζωή μου
ma vie

όνειρο, αναπνοή
mon rêve, mon souffle

αγάπη μου
mon amour
mon amour

mon amour

Παλικάρι μου πικρό
αγοράκι τρυφερό
αχ καρδιά μου, η ζώη
όνειρο, αναπνοή
αγάπη μου, αγάπη μου,

αγάπη μου
mon amour


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 10, 2011)

Joe Dassin - Hommage en grec à Melina Mercouri 






Γαρύφαλλο στ' αυτί
και πονηριά στο μάτι
η τσέπη άδεια πάντοτε
μα η καρδιά γεμάτη

Γαρύφαλλο στ' αυτί
και ποιός θα σου τ' αρπάξει
σφιχτή γροθιά στο στήθος σου
που σφίγγει το μετάξι

Χτύπα τα πόδια τσίφτισα
τσιγγάνα τουρκογύφτισα
τσιγγάνα τουρκογύφτισα
χτύπα τα πόδια τσίφτισα

Γαρύφαλλο στ' αυτί
και στα μαλλιά μαντήλι
είναι τα μάτια σου φωτιά
είναι δροσιά τα χείλη

Γαρύφαλλο στ' αυτί
στο στόμα το τσιγάρο
που είναι το τσαντήρι σου
για να 'ρθω να σε πάρω

Φέρε μια βόλτα τσίφτισα
τσιγγάνα τουρκογύφτισα
τσιγγάνα τουρκογύφτισα
φέρε μια βόλτα τσίφτισα


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Για το _γαρύφαλλο > γαρίφαλο_, εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3000

Για το _τσίφτισσα, τουρκογύφτισσα_, εδώ:
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=19455&target_dict=1


(It's one of those days...)


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 13, 2011)

Eυχ! (Oui, il y a des jours comme ça...)

Rose - La Liste 







Aller à un concert
Repeindre ma chambre en vert
Boire de la vodka
Aller chez Ikea
Mettre un décolleté
Louer un meublé
Et puis tout massacrer
Pleurer pour un rien 
Acheter un chien
Faire semblant d'avoir mal
Et mettre les voiles
Fumer beaucoup trop
Prendre le métro
Et te prendre en photo
Jeter tout par les fenêtres
T'aimer de tout mon être
Je ne suis bonne qu'à ça
Est ce que ça te dé-çoit ?
J'ai rien trouver de mieux à faire
et ça peut paraître bien ordinaire
et c'est la liste des choses que je veux faire avec toi
Te faire mourir de rire 
Aspirer tes soupirs
M'enfermer tout le jour 
Ecrire des mots d'amour
Boire mon café noir
Me lever en retard
Pleurer sur un trottoir
Me serrer sur ton coeur
Pardonner tes erreurs
Jouer de la guitare
Danser sur un comptoir
Remplir un caddie
Avoir une petite fille
Et passer mon permis
Jeter tout par les fenêtres
T'aimer de tout mon être
Je ne suis bonne qu'à ça
Est ce que ça te dé-çoit ?
J'ai rien trouver de mieux à faire
Et ça peut paraitre bien ordinaire
Et c'est la liste des choses que je veux faire avec toi
ha ha
ha ya
ha ya
ha ha
Je sais je suis trop naïve
De dresser la liste non exhaustive
De toutes ces choses que je voudrais faire avec toi
T'embrasser partout
S'aimer quand on est saouls
Regarder les infos
Et fumer toujours trop
Eveiller tes soupçons
Te demander pardon
Et te traiter de con
Avoir un peu de spleen
Ecouter Janis Joplin
Te regarder dormir
Me regarder guérir
Faire du vélo à deux
Se dire qu'on est heureux
Emmerder les envieux.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Όταν το μόνο μου μας μένει είναι...

Jacques Brel - Quand on a que l'amour







Quand on n'a que l'amour
A s'offrir en partage
Au jour du grand voyage
Qu'est notre grand amour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Mon amour toi et moi
Pour qu'éclatent de joie
Chaque heure et chaque jour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour vivre nos promesses
Sans nulle autre richesse
Que d'y croire toujours

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour meubler de merveilles
Et couvrir de soleil
La laideur des faubourgs

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour unique raison
Pour unique chanson
Et unique secours

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour habiller matin
Pauvres et malandrins
De manteaux de velours

Quand on n'a que l'amour
A offrir en prière
Pour les maux de la terre
En simple troubadour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
A offrir à ceux-là
Dont l'unique combat
Est de chercher le jour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour tracer un chemin
Et forcer le destin
A chaque carrefour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour parler aux canons
Et rien qu'une chanson
Pour convaincre un tambour

Alors sans avoir rien
Que la force d'aimer
Nous aurons dans nos mains
Amis, le monde entier

Lara Fabian-Quand on a que l'amour






Quand on n'a que l'amour - Céline Dion avec Maurane







QUAND ON N'A QUE L'AMOUR (If We Only Have Love)
(Jacques Brel)

Jacques Brel (Belgium) - 1956

Also recorded by: 
Thierry Amiel; Isabelle Aubret; Dalida; Celine Dion; James Germain; 
Patricia Kaas; Nicoletta; François Rauber; Michele Torr.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Nolwenn Leroy - Tri Martolod - clip







Tri martolod yaouank... la la la...
Tri martolod yaouank i vonet da veajiñ (bis)

E vonet da veajiñ, gê!
E vonet da veajiñ (bis)

Gant 'n avel bet kaset... la la la...
Gant 'n avel bet kaset beteg an Douar Nevez (bis)

Beteg an Douar Nevez, gê!
Beteg an Douar Nevez (bis)

E-kichen mein ar veilh... la la la...
E-kichen mein ar veilh o deus mouilhet o eorioù (bis)

O deus mouilhet o eorioù, gê !
O deus mouilhet o eorioù (bis)

Hag e-barzh ar veilh-se... la la la...
Hag e-barzh ar veilh-se e oa ur servijourez (bis)

Pelec'h hor graet konesañs, gê !
Pelec'h hor graet konesañs (bis)

En Naoned er marc'had... la la la...
En Naoned er marc'had on-oa choajet ur walenn (bis)


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Olivia Ruiz - Elle panique







Elle panique
A l'idée d'en faire trop
De vieillir prématurément
Elle panique
A l'idée d'être de trop
Ou de s'ennuyer un instant
Elle a peur que tu t'en ailles
Peur de tes représailles
Elle a peur pour son p'tit frère
Elle a peur
Peur pour son derrière
Elle panique
Elle panique
Fous-moi la paix ma sale caboche
Tu ne me feras pas sombrer
Je t'aurai à grands coups de pioche
Si tu ne laisses pas tomber
Elle flippe qu'on ne l'aime plus
Elle balise de s'aimer un jour
Ça pressure, ça la tue
Ça lessive dans son tambour
Elle veut pas finir seule et moche
Elle veut qu'on s'inquiète pour elle
Elle veut pas voir de la bidoche
Ni se laisser des poils sous les aisselles
Elle panique
Elle panique
Fous-moi la paix ma vieille caboche
Je suis rincée
Tu ne me fous pas la pétoche
Et je ne veux plus t'écouter
Fous-moi la paix ou j'te taloche
Je me sens toute démantelée
Sur moi tes questions ricochent

Inutile de te fatiguer
Elle panique
Elle panique
Elle panique...


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 15, 2011)

Στις παιχνιδιάρες...

Brigitte Bardot - "Moi Je Joue" 







Moi, je joue
Moi, je joue à joue contre joue
Je veux jouer à joue contre vous
Mais vous, le voulez-vous ?
De tout cœur
Je veux gagner ce cœur à cœur
Vous connaissez mon jeu par cœur
Alors défendez-vous !

Sans tricher, je vous le promets
J'ai gagné, tant pis, c'est bien fait
Vous êtes mon jouet
A présent, ce ne sera plus vous mais toi
Et tu feras, ça t'apprendra,
N'importe quoi pour moi

Sans m'en faire, je vais t'assurer
Un enfer de griffes et de crocs
Tu crieras bientôt "Au secours"
Alors décidant de ton sort
Pour m'éviter quelques remords
Je t'aimerai plus fort
Oh ! Oui, plus fort
Oh ! Oui oui oui, plus fort...
Ah ! plus fort, oui, oui, oui...


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 17, 2011)

Μαρτινίκη

Saël - Vivre Est Une Chanson







Refrain 

Vivre est une chanson, mourir en est le refrain 
Ma vie est un livre Dieu seul en connait la fin 
Chacun est libre de rêver, chacun est libre (x2)

Ça m'est apparu comme par enchantement a travers une vision 
Derrière les murs de ma prison 
Eliminer les gardiens ét faire tomber les cloisons 
Illuminer les chemins tout au long de mon évasion 
Love, Peace, ande Justice, ces trois mots brillent devant moi tel un blason 
Freedom Figghter voici le nom inscrit en gros derrière mon blouson 

Refrain 

Vivre est une chanson, mourir en est le refrain 
Ma vie est un livre Dieu seul en connait la fin 
Chacun est libre de rêver, chacun est libre (x2) 

Dis moi pourquoi la journée n'est elle pas si belle comme elle a débuté ce matin là 
Les hommes n'ont pas tous le même refrain et n'écoute pas la même voix 
Qui dit d'aimer tout simplement, yeah ah 

On a pas tous les mêmes idées ni les mêmes opinions 
On est pas tous de mêmes cultures ni de mêmes religion 
Mais nous avons tous un coeur 
Avec le même sang qui coule dedans 

Refrain 

Vivre est une chanson, mourir en est le refrain 
Ma vie est un livre Dieu seul en connait la fin 
Chacun est libre de rêver, chacun est libre (x2)


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 17, 2011)

Les Innocents - « Colore »


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2011)

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για τις αλλαγές στον τρόπο εισαγωγής των βιντεακίων:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8360-Αλλαγές-στη-Λεξιλογία&p=99284


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 17, 2011)

Ich hab's verstanden! Ich bin Dir sehr dankbar! 
Κι έτσι αύριο ο κόσμος θα'ναι τέλειος...

Jean Louis Aubert "Demain sera parfait" le clip







Je veux chanter
Je veux te faire oublier
Ton âme en peine
Ton manque de veine
Je veux chanter
Et te baratiner
Demain sera parfait
Je veux chanter
Je veux te faire t’agiter
Sur les décombres de notre monde
Je veux chanter
Et je veux te faire chanter
Demain je m’y remets

Les pugilats, les combats
Les arguments à deux balles
Laisse-les là ils sont bien
Au pied des tours infernales
LEs petits malfrats, les
Les gros banquiers en cavale
Laisse-les aux radios matinales

Je veux danser
Je veux danser sur les braises
Il fait si chaud
Mets-toi à l’aise
Je veux danser
Comme un derviche?? balaise
Les deux pieds dans la glaise

Les petits cadors en goguette
S’occupent de nos dettes
Les petits castors à ressort
Ils sont encore bien plus forts
Si dans nos villes ça sent fort
Ils prennent en charge la mort
Laisse-le les donc à leur sort

[...]


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Γουαδελούπη

Olmyta - Danse avec moi (Clip Officiel) 




C'est avec toi que je veux passer la soirée,
Danse avec moi Jusqu'au lever du Soleil, 
C'est avec toi que je veux passer la soirée,
Danse avec moi Jusqu'au lever du Soleil


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 21, 2011)

Ycare - Lap Dance 






Toi mon amour, mon immense, mon battement de coeur
Dis-moi quand tu danses, dis-moi quand tu danses
Toi mon amour, mon insolence, mon jeu de tambour
Dis à quoi tu penses, dis à quoi tu penses ?

Mais quelle violence de faire ce tour là nuit le jour
Tu danses et chantes et toi tu cours
C’est un scandale

[Refrain]
Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?
Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?

Attends mon amour, mon désir, ma goutte d’absinthe
Paroles trouvées sur La Tourte
J’ai oublié de te dire, j’ai oublié de te dire
Attends mon amour, mon sourire, je sais que tu n’es pas une sainte
Mais l’Enfer transpire et le Paradis, je connais pas
Mais quelle insolence de faire le tour de mon pourtour
Quand d’autres payent un Lap Dance, assassinant le suspense

[Refrain]

Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?
Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?
Dis quand tu danses, est-ce que tu penses à moi ?

Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?
Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?
Dis quand tu danses, est-ce que tu penses à moi ?

Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?
Dis quand tu danses, à quoi tu penses ?
Dis quand tu danses, est-ce que tu penses à moi ?


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 23, 2011)

Petula Clark - Hello Dolly







Hello Dolly, ma jolie Dolly
Je crois bien que tu as perdu la partie
Tu es si belle Dolly la plus belle Dolly
Rien ne semblait pour moi te résister dans la vie
Tu te maquilles si bien tu t'habilles si bien
Que près de toi la plus belle n'est plus rien
Et tu m'as pris Dolly le garçon de ma vie Dolly
J'ai cru que pour moi c'était fini

Oui Hello Dolly, ma jolie Dolly
Je crois bien que tu as perdu la partie
Quand tu dansais Dolly je pleurais Dolly
Mais le ciel pour moi est bien plus bleu après la pluie
Il a compris que toi tu n'aimais que toi
Aujourd'hui il est revenu dans mes bras
Oui ma jolie Dolly t'as perdu la partie Dolly
C'est moi qui danse qui chante aujourd'hui
Yeah ma jolie Dolly t'as perdu la partie Dolly
C'est moi qui danse qui chante aujourd'hui.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 24, 2011)

Καναδάς, παγωνιά και ωραία "κροκί".

Malajube "Montreal -40°C" 






Trop pauvre pour les pilules, j'fais la putain pourtant j'suis nul
Et toutes ces choses que j'éjacule
J'cours contre la montre, j'cours mais j'recule

Oh Montréal
T'es tellement froide
Une ours polaire dans l'autobus
J'm'inspire du pire
Pour m'enrichir
Et je t'aime tellement que j'hallucine

Papapapapadapada

J'passe sous silence ton arrogance
Tu gardes le rythme tu m'mets en transe

Papapapapadapada

J'ai c'que j'mérite et quelle jouissance
J'ai c'que j'mérite et quelle jouissance

Papapapapadapada

Ton visage sur mon magazine
Ton palmarès de concubines

Oh Montréal
T'es tellement froide
Une ours polaire dans l'autobus
J'm'inspire du pire
Pour m'enrichir
Et je t'aime tellement que j'hallucine

Papapapapadapada

J'passe sous silence ton arrogance
Tu gardes le rythme tu m'mets en transe

Papapapapadapada

J'ai c'que j'mérite et quelle jouissance
J'ai c'que j'mérite et quelle jouissance

Le chat ronfle et tu parles dans ton sommeil
Et pourtant, je n'arrive pas à fermer l’œil


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 24, 2011)

Coralie Clément "C'est la vie"








c’est la vie 
c’est la vie qu’on mène
on baigne dans son sang tout baigne
c’est la vie
c’est la vie quand même
on voudrait boire l'eau des fontaines
c’est la vie
c’est la vie bohème
la nuit qu’on préfère les enseignes
c’est la vie
c’est la vie cette chienne
il est grand temps qu'on se renseigne
la vie qui brûle nos idoles
comme l'été brûle l'herbe folle
moi je n’oublie pas
nos premiers pas
je n’oublie pas non plus
le premier clash
les premiers mots crus
et cette paire de claques
sur le clic clac...clac
je cours dans les flaques

c'est la vie, cette chienne...


Italian Graffiti - Sognando California (Dik Dik)
Sognando la California


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 25, 2011)

Στον Καναδά και στο Νιου Μπρούνσγουικ θα βρεις...

Natasha St-Pier - Tu Trouveras 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natasha_St-Pier


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 26, 2011)

Corneille -Parce qu'on vient de loin 






Nous sommes nos propres pères
Si jeunes et pourtant si vieux, ça me fait penser, tu sais
Nous sommes nos propres mères
Si jeunes et si sérieux, mais ça va changer
On passe le temps à faire des plans pour le lendemain
Pendant que le beau temps passe et nous laisse vide et incertain
On perd trop de temps à suer et s'écorcher les mains
A quoi ça sert si on n'est pas sûr de voir demain
A rien

{Refrain:}
Alors on vit chaque jour comme le dernier
Et vous feriez pareil si seulement vous saviez
Combien de fois la fin du monde nous a frôlés
Alors on vit chaque jour comme le dernier
Parce qu'on vient de loin

Quand les temps sont durs
On se dit : "Pire que notre histoire n'existe pas"
Et quand l'hiver perdure
On se dit simplement que la chaleur nous reviendra
Et c'est facile comme ça
Jour après jour
On voit combien tout est éphèmere
Alors même en amour
J'aimerai chaque reine
Comme si c'était la dernière
L'air est trop lourd
Quand on ne vit que sur des prières
Moi je savoure chaque instant
Bien avant que s'éteigne la lumière

{au Refrain}

Jour après jour
On voit combien tout est éphémère
Alors vivons pendant qu'on peut encore le faire
Mes chers

{au Refrain}


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 26, 2011)

H Nâdiya είναι από την Αλγερία κι όχι από το Βιετνάμ όπως δηλώνει η περισπωμένη στο όνομά της. 

Enrique Iglesias feat Nadiya- Tired of being sorry







I don't know why
You want to follow me tonight
When in the rest of the world
With you whom I've crossed and I've quarreled

Laisse-toi tomber
Pour mieux renaître et être aimé
Tu cherches l'histoire à sauver
Sans plus chercher à t'excuser

Beneath the silver moon

Maybe you were right
But baby I was lonely
Quand ton coeur éclate
Laisse le destin l'emporter

Ose le meilleur
Et lève-toi sans avoir peur
We're all bloodless and blind
And longing for a life

Beyond the silver moon

Maybe you were right
But baby I was lonely
Quand ton coeur éclate
Laisse le destin l'emporter

I'm standing in the street
Crying out for you
A toi d'exister
Seul face à la nuit

So far away
A tout jamais
I've trashed myself
I've lost my way
I've got to get to you
Je serai là pour nous

Maybe you were right
But baby I was lonely
Quand ton coeur éclate
Laisse le destin l'emporter

I'm standing in the street, yeah
Crying out for you
A toi d'exister
Seul face à la nuit


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben l'oncle soul - Mon amour 







Après tout ce temps passé à vouloir te comprendre
Mais là non, non là non plus, plus de cris de cauchemars
Aie pitié de moi, de pire en pire sont tes colère
Y'a des fois on croirait voir ta mère
Non là franchement (franchement), vraiment (vraiment)
Je ne comprend pas
Dis-moi franchement (franchement), vraiment (vraiment)
Où est-ce où est-ce qu'on va, Baby?
Non là franchement (franchement), vraiment (vraiment)
Je dis non non non non non non, Babe

Essuie cette larme mon amour
Et écoute attentivement
Quand on veut on demande, crois-moi c'est pour ton bien
Non mais là tu l'fais vraiment exprès?
J'aimerais que tu sois sage
Essuie cette larme sur ta joue
Je ne voulais que ces mots te blessent
Parle à ton père, et dis lui c'qu'il faut faire
Pour qu'il puisse être enfin pris dans tes bras
Moi j'essaie tous les jours d'être un super papa
Et d'être ton meilleur ami

Mon bébé ne m'en, oh non ne m'en non ne m'en veut pas
Bébé ne t'en, oh non ne t'en, ne t'en vas pas
Bébé ne m'en, oh non ne m'en non non ne m'en veut pas

oh non ne m'en non ne m'en veut pas
Bébé ne t'en, oh non ne t'en, non ne t'en vas pas
Bébé ne m'en, oh non ne m'en non ne m'en veut pas


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 28, 2011)

Πολλά μηνύματα δεν είναι cliquable. Π.χ #39-40 ή #44-45-46 ή 60, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73... Είναι θέμα χρόνου να διορθωθεί; Και υφίσταται λόγω των αλλαγών της Λεξιλογίας;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Ναι, από τις αλλαγές του plug-in. Διόρθωσα τα πρώτα δύο (#39-40) και κάποια στιγμή θα τα ελέγξω και θα τα διορθώσω όλα.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 2, 2011)

Aux Arbres Citoyens







Le ciment dans les plaines
Coule jusqu'aux montagnes
Poison dans les fontaines,
Dans nos campagnes

De cyclones en rafales
Notre histoire prend l'eau
Reste notre idéal
"Faire les beaux"

S'acheter de l'air en barre
Remplir la balance :
Quelques pétrodollars
Contre l'existence

De l'équateur aux pôles,
Ce poids sur nos épaulees
De squatters éphémers...
Maintenant c'est plus drôle

Puisqu'il faut changer les choses
Aux arbres citoyens !
Il est grand temps qu'on propose
Un monde pour demain !

Aux arbres citoyens
Quelques baffes à prendre
La veille est pour demain
Des baffes à rendre

Faire tenir debour
Une armée de roseaux
Plus personne à genoux
Fait passer le mot

C'est vrai la terre est ronde
Mais qui viendra nous dire
Qu'elle l'est pour tout le monde...
Et les autres à venir...

Puisqu'il faut changer les choses
Aux arbres citoyens !
Il est grand temps qu'on propose
Un monde pour demain !

Puisqu'il faut changer les choses
Aux arbres citoyens !
Il est grand temps qu'on s'oppose
Un monde pour demain !


plus le remps de savoir à qui la faute
De compter la chance ou les autres
Maintenant on se bat
Avec toi moi j'y crois

Puisqu'il faut changer les choses
Aux arbres citoyens !
Il est grand temps qu'on propose
Un monde pour demain !


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 3, 2011)

Dança Da Moda -- Gilberto Gil






No Rio tá tudo mudado
Nas noites de São João
Em vez de polca e rancheira
O povo só dança e só pede o baião

No meio da rua
Inda é balão
Inda é fogueira
É fogo de vista
Mas dentro da pista
O povo só dança e só pede o baião

Ai, ai, ai, ai, São João
Ai, ai, ai, ai, São João
É a dança da moda
Pois em toda a roda
Só pedem baião


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 4, 2011)

Shy'm - Prendre l'air






Oh ces yeux qui me dévorent 
La rage au ventre 
La colère est palpable 
Glissante est la pente 
Oh ce doigt qui me pointe 
Quand plus rien ne va 
On sait très bien comment ça finira 

Mais qui de nous 
Fera le premier pas 
Parfois j'ai peur de nous 
Quand on est aussi bas 
Quand un rien enflamme tout 
Me myself par dessus tout 
On ne lâche pas, lâche pas, lâche pas ... 

il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer ... 
Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer 
Prendre le temps, d'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air, air, air, air, air 
L'air, air, air, air, air, air 

Oh ces mots qui me reviennent 
A ces rendez-vous 
Qui sera le plus mesquin 
Qui sera le plus fou 
Oh ces veines qui enflent 
Pour cracher le venin 
On sait pourtant que ça ne mène à rien 

Mais qui de nous 
Fera le premier pas 
Parfois j'ai peur de nous 
Quand on est aussi bas 
Quand un rien enflamme tout 
Me myself par dessus tout 
On ne lâche pas, lâche pas, lâche pas ... 

Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer... 
Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de calmer 
Prendre le temps, d'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air, air, air, air, air 
L'air, air, air, air, air, air 

On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer... 

Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer... 
Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer 
Prendre le temps, d'aller prendre l'air


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 5, 2011)

Je kiffe...

Colonel Reyel - 'Celui' (clip officiel)







Aussitôt que le jour se lève
Tu es dans ma tête,
Tu hantes mes pensées
Je n'en sortirai pas inerte,

Car tu as ton copain 
Et tu tiens à lui c'est net, 
Mais girl écoute ça,

Te dire que je ne veux pas te détourner
Se serait malhonnête,

Tellement tu contrôles mes réactions,
Telle une marionnette,
Pourquoi cela tourne -t- il ainsi ?
( Oh Woah )

Laisse moi être celui, 
Qui partage ta vie,
Oui celui à qui tu te confies,
Nul ne sauras te comprendre mieux que moi,
Donne moi ma chance tu verras,

Au pire celui, qui partage ta nuit,
Passer quelques heures avec toi dans ce lit,
Je saurais prendre soin de toi,
Laisse moi ma chance tu verras,

Mais t'imagines même pas c'que je ressens pour toi,
Un truc de dingue, j'peux même pas mettre de mots sur ça,

J'aurais jamais pensé qu'un jour j'en arriverais là,
Non le style fleur bleue c'est vraiment pas moi,

Mais je peux rien y faire,
il faut que je l'exprime,
Un amour sincère dans un monde où le sexe prime,

Donc je m'exprime,
Mes textes primes, mon estime girl,
Tu seras ma Sylvia 
et moi ton Mesrine

Laisse moi être celui, 
Qui partage ta vie,
Oui celui à qui tu te confies,
Nul ne sauras te comprendre mieux que moi,
Donne moi ma chance tu verras,

Au pire celui, qui partage ta nuit,
Passer quelques heures avec toi dans ce lit,
Je saurais prendre soin de toi,
Laisse moi ma chance tu verras,

De votre charme exotique,
Je fonds comme Kim,
Sensuellement ultime,
Limite coquine

Copine, 
Profitez de la vie c'est la doctrine,
Docteur, à mes heures perdues selon le timing

Doc Reyel pas Gynéco,
Des problèmes de dial',
Ouais je né-co

J'ai étudié la chose à mon école,
Celle des guadeloupéens de la grande époque,

Laisse moi être celui, 
Qui partage ta vie,
Oui celui à qui tu te confies,
Nul ne sauras te comprendre mieux que moi,
Donne moi ma chance tu verras,

Au pire celui, qui partage ta nuit,
Passer quelques heures avec toi dans ce lit,
Je saurais prendre soin de toi,
Laisse moi ma chance tu verras,

Je veux être celui qui t'accompagne,
Que tu sois ma compagne,
Qu'on se fasse des purs voyages,
T'inquiètes ce sera pas la campagne

A basses données en pagne,
On pète le champagne,
A Miami, Le Brésil, Le Maroc
Ou L'Espagne

Le reste j'te l'épargne,
Ouais j'te l'épargne,
Deux, trois bisous un câlin sous la couette et PAM,

( Oou )

Faut que j'redescende sur terre,
Je n'ai même pas encore ton tel,

Laisse moi être celui, 
Qui partage ta vie,
Oui celui qui brave tes interdits,
Nul ne sauras te comprendre mieux que moi,
Donne moi ma chance tu verras,

Au pire celui, qui partage ta nuit,
Passer quelques heures avec toi me suffit,
Je saurais prendre soin de toi,
Laisse moi ma chance tu verras,

Tu verras, tu verras,
Je serais celui là,
(Ow, no )
J'te le dis, j'te le dis,
Je serais celui-ci

Tu verras my girl,
ET tu verras my girl,
Non, j'te le dis, j'te le dis,
je serais celui.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 6, 2011)

Γουιάνα

FE MO REVE GUYANE







Cet avion qui survole
La canopée verte impériale
Sur des chansons Créoles
Aux sons des rythmes Carnaval


Et quand les eaux du fleuve
Et le soleil couchant se mêlent
Palétuviers font sentinelles


On voit là haut
Un vol d’Ibis rouges signé le ciel


Bonjour ô Peyi de merveilles


Crépuscule sur les plages
Les émergences se réveillent
Farandoles et les danses
Des prédateurs qui surveillent


Et quand les eaux du fleuve
Et celles de la mer se mêlent
Quand le silence nous ensorcelle


A l’heure où la nature
Va sombrer en profond sommeil


Bonsoir ô Peyi de merveilles


Et quand l’avion repart
Avec le plein de souvenirs
Le bouillon d’Awara
Pour que nous puissions revenir


Iguanes et cocotiers
La ville et la forêt s’éteignent
Les flamboyants seuls étincelles


D’un même espoir rêvé
De cet amour, qu’on y enseigne


Au revoir Peyi de merveilles


Ô chanté pou mo Guyane
Ô danse pou mo Guyane
Ô raconté mo Guyane
Ô fé mo rêvé Guyane


Ô chanté pou mo Guyane
Ô danse pou mo Guyane
Ô raconté mo Guyane
Ô fé mo rêvé Guyane


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Mister You - Les Petits de Chez Moi






[Refrain]
Une génération qui croque tout et qui fout la merde
Yeah, yeah, yeah
*Les petits d’chez moi ils bicravent tous du Taga
Il crient tous Paris C’est Magique
Paris c Zoogatagaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
(x2)

Le taux de suicide augmente mec
N'est-ce pour ça que le métro tarde
Je rétrograde car faut qu’on me suive
Mais pour l’escargot c’est trop tard
Comment faire pour avancer quand dans tes roues y’a des troncs d’arbres
Des histoires de grammes ou bien des affaires de litrons & d’armes
Crois pas que tu rames comme Lilian quand ta le ze-bla d’un étranger
T’es pas fait pour le commandement toi t’es que fait pour les tranchées
T’es pas français tu te crois où whoa?
Tu crois que c’est pour ton père qu’on bouge !
C’est pas toi le grand méchant loup Mec toi t’es que le chaperon rouge
Je te le répète petit frère perd pas ton temps avec les Garces
Te croyais être la fèves de la galette beh t’es que le dindon de la farce
En vrai t’es comme un agneau
Il va lui même dans une forêt
Il a fait le malin Ze pequeño
Il a fini entièrement perforé

[Refrain] (x2)

L’an 2000 n’est pas passé
Dans notre calendrier lunaire
Donc à Paris c’est l’âge de pierre
Mets pas de citron dans ta cuillère.
Ok, soit bonhomme sur le beat
On ta rien dit de spectaculaire
Les mecs comme moi arrivent en bolide
Ils repartent en car cellulaire
Quand c’est la merde on dort sur l’ter-ter

[Refrain] Sky

Demande à Chabrulet on mélange pas le sky au le Chardonnay
Petit pour monté sur le toit c’est pas au rez de chaussée qu’faut charbonner
Mec le plus mal chaussé c’est pas forcément le cordonniers
J’espère que tu sait qu’il faut du temps pour pardonner
Le meilleur conseil que je puisse donner à tous les petits c’est bon courage et
Il comprendront à un certain âge qui faut pas se fier à son entourage
Moins t’as de Potes, Mieux tu te portes conseil évite les confidences
Le Portable c’est qu’une balance quand tu blablates les keufs ils dansent
C’est Mister You sur une instru d’Erise
Joue pas le fou avec les types si tu veux pas qu’ils t’allument ta race
Eh ouiiiii
Les petits de chez moi beh sur la Mecque c’est des galères
Si aujourd’hui tu joue le croma Mec demain ils te niquerons ta mère

[Refrain] (x2)


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 17, 2011)

Prendre l'air - Shy'm






Oh ces yeux qui me dévorent 
La rage au ventre 
La colère est palpable 
Glissante est la pente 
Oh ce doigt qui me pointe 
Quand plus rien ne va 
On sait très bien comment ça finira 

Mais qui de nous 
Fera le premier pas 
Parfois j'ai peur de nous 
Quand on est aussi bas 
Quand un rien enflamme tout 
Me myself par dessus tout 
On ne lâche pas, lâche pas, lâche pas ... 

il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer ... 
Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer 
Prendre le temps, d'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air, air, air, air, air 
L'air, air, air, air, air, air 

Oh ces mots qui me reviennent 
A ces rendez-vous 
Qui sera le plus mesquin 
Qui sera le plus fou 
Oh ces veines qui enflent 
Pour cracher le venin 
On sait pourtant que ça ne mène à rien 

Mais qui de nous 
Fera le premier pas 
Parfois j'ai peur de nous 
Quand on est aussi bas 
Quand un rien enflamme tout 
Me myself par dessus tout 
On ne lâche pas, lâche pas, lâche pas ... 

Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer... 
Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de calmer 
Prendre le temps, d'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air 
D'aller prendre l'air, air, air, air, air 
L'air, air, air, air, air, air 

On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer... 

Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer... 
Il y a comme une étincelle 
Dans le ciel se soir 
Je sens trembler la Terre 
L'apocalypse est se soir 
On semble parti pour la guerre, parti pour la guerre 
On devrait prendre le temps de se calmer 
Prendre le temps, d'aller prendre l'air


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 18, 2011)

brasil meu brasil brasileiro






Brasil
Meu Brasil brasileiro
Meu mulato inzoneiro
Vou cantar-te nos meus versos
Ô Brasil, samba que dá
Bamboleio, que faz gingar
Ô Brasil do meu amor
Terra de Nosso Senhor
Brasil, Brasil
Prá mim, prá mim

Ô abre a cortina do passado
Tira a mãe preta do cerrado
Bota o rei congo no congado
Brasil, Brasil

Deixa, cantar de novo o trovador
A merencória luz da lua
Toda canção do meu amor
Quero ver a Sá Dona caminhando
Pelos salões arrastando
O seu vestido rendado
Brasil, Brasil
Prá mim, prá mim

Brasil
Terra boa e gostosa
Da morena sestrosa
De olhar indiferente
Ô Brasil, verde que dá
Para o mundo admirá
Ô Brasil, do meu amor
Terra de Nosso Senhor
Brasil, Brasil
Prá mim, prá mim

Ô, esse coqueiro que dá coco
Oi onde eu amarro a minha rede
Nas noites claras de luar
Brasil, Brasil
Ô ouve estas fontes murmurantes
Onde eu mato a minha sede
E onde a lua vem brincar
Ô, esse Brasil lindo e trigueiro
É o meu Brasil Brasileiro
Terra de samba e pandeiro
Brasil, Brasil
Prá mim, prá mim





Aquarela do Brasil - Gal Costa


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Madalena - L'invitation au voyage


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 26, 2011)

QUENTIN MOSIMANN feat. SHERYFA LUNA - ALL ALONE (Est-ce qu'un jour) 








[Sheryfa Luna] 
Tu sais mais desir de femme 
Tu perces les secrets de mon âme 
Meme si j'ai peur de l'amour 
Ta vie donne un sens à mes jours 

[Quentin Mosimann] 
Donc à bruler à ta flemme 
J'aimerais avoir le choix des armes 
Prisonnier loin de tes bras 
Toutes les nuits j'entends ta voix 

[Quentin Mosimann] 
All alone 
I feel I forever stone 
Wake me up 
I... I'm afraid 

[Sheryfa Luna] 
Est-ce qu'un jour tu pourrais croire que je donne 
Mon amour si tu veux le recevoir 

[Sheryfa Luna] 
Tu sais mais desir de femme 
Tu perces les secrets de mon âme 
Meme si j'ai peur de l'amour 
Ta vie donne un sens à mes jours 

[Quentin Mosimann] 
Donc à bruler à ta flemme 
J'aimerais avoir le choix des armes 
Prisonnier loin de tes bras 
Toutes les nuits j'entends ta voix 

[Sheryfa Luna] 
Est-ce qu'un jour je serai pour toi la bonne 
Mon amour comme comme un miroir 

[Quentin Mosimann] 
All alone 
I feel I like I'm already gone 
Giving up (giving up) away (?), I wanna (?) 
(?) 

[Sheryfa Luna] 
Je reste là 
Je t'aime et je t'attends 
Je t'attends ! 

[Sheryfa Luna] 
Tu sais mais desir de femme 
Tu perces les secrets de mon âme 
Meme si j'ai peur de l'amour 
Ta vie donne un sens à mes jours 
[Quentin Mosimann] 
Donc à bruler à ta flemme 
J'aimerais avoir le choix des armes 
Prisonnier loin de tes bras 
Toutes les nuits j'entends ta voix 
[x2]


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 29, 2011)

Noir Désir - Aucun express 






Aucun express ne m'emmènera
Vers la félicité
Aucun tacot n'y accostera
Aucun Concorde n'aura ton envergure
Aucun navire n'y va
Sinon toi

Aucun trolley ne me tiendra
Si haut perché
Aucun vapeur ne me fera fondre
Des escalators au chariot ailé
J'ai tout essayé
J'ai tout essayé

{Refrain:}
J'ai longé ton corps
Epousé ses méandres
Je me suis emporté
Transporté
Par-delà les abysses
Par-dessus les vergers
Délaissant les grands axes
J'ai pris la contre-allée
Je me suis emporté
Transporté

Aucun landau ne me laissera
Bouche bée
Aucun Walhalla ne vaut le détour
Aucun astronef ne s'y attarde
Aucun navire n'y va
Sinon toi

{au Refrain}

Aucun express ne m'emmènera
Vers la félicité
Aucun tacot n'y accostera
Aucun Concorde n'aura ton envergure
Aucun navire n'y va
Aucun

{au Refrain}


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 29, 2011)

Kαι κάτι σε _ Schwiizerdüütsch _ (παρά τα γερμανικά μου και την φωνητική καταγραφή δεν καταλαβαίνω σχεδον τίποτα) 

Stephan Eicher - weiss nid was es isch


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

Jena Lee - Je Me Perds (Clip officiel) 








Je fais comme si tout était normal,
Mais derrière mon sourire, mon regard,
J’ai mal…
Et je doute sans cesse, me délaisse, me déteste
J’ai besoin de me tester je suis prête à risquer le peu qu’il me reste
Je briserai mes pensées
Pour torturer mon âme, je me servirai
De ma haine comme une arme

{Refrain}
Je veux tout tenter,
Je manque d’espace je veux tout changer,
Bousculer ma vie pour mieux respirer,
Faire sortir ma rage,
Je me perds, je me perds, je me perds, je me blesse.

Je veux tout tenter,
Je manque d’air pur je veux tout changer
Bousculer mon coeur pour le faire parler
Libérer mes sons
Je me perds, je me perds, je me perds, je me blesse.

Je fais face à mes doutes, mes erreurs,
Mais je vois, je vois…
Qu’il n’y a plus personne en qui je crois
Je n’veux pas qu’on m’aide, qu’on m’aime
Je ne ressens rien moi même
Vous pouvez me laisser, j’ai déjà tout risqué
J’n'ai plus rien à perdre…

J’ai brisé celle que j’étais pour faire saigner mes larmes,
J’ai fait de ma peine une nouvelle arme…

{Refrain}
Je veux tout tenter,
Je manque d’espace je veux tout changer,
Bousculer ma vie pour mieux respirer,
Faire sortir ma rage,
Je me perds, je me perds, je me perds, je me blesse.

Je veux tout tenter,
Je manque d’air pur je veux tout changer
Bousculer mon coeur pour le faire parler
Libérer mes sons
Je me perds, je me perds, je me perds, je me blesse.

Je fais comme si tout était normal
Mais derrière mes sourires, mon regard
J’ai mal…
J’ai menti :
J’aimerais qu’on m’aide, que quelqu’un me tende la main…
…même si je suis déjà loin.

{Refrain} X2
Je veux tout tenter,
Je manque d’espace je veux tout changer,
Bousculer ma vie pour mieux respirer,
Faire sortir ma rage,
Je me perds, je me perds, je me perds, je me blesse.

Je veux tout tenter,
Je manque d’air pur je veux tout changer
Bousculer mon coeur pour le faire parler
Libérer mes sons
Je me perds, je me perds, je me perds, je me blesse.


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

Tulipa Ruiz canta "A ordem das árvores" no Estúdio Showlivre - 6/11







Naquele curió mora um pessegueiro
Em todo rouxinol tem sempre um jasmineiro
Todo bem-te-vi carrega uma paineira
Tem sempre um colibri que gosta de jatobá

Beija-flor é casa de ipê

Cada andorinha é lotada de pinheiro
e o joão-de-barro adora o eucalipto

A ordem das árvores não altera o passarinho

Naquele pessegueiro mora um curió
Em todo jasmineiro tem sempre um rouxinol
Toda paineira carrega um bem-te-vi
Tem sempre um jatobá que gosta de colibri

Beija-flor é casa de ipê

Cada pinheiro é lotado de andorinha
e o joão-de-barro adora o eucalipto

A ordem das árvores não altera o passarinho


----------



## nevergrown (May 2, 2011)

Για τους αργυρώνυτους...

Noir Désir - L'homme pressé


----------



## nevergrown (May 4, 2011)

Ideal J-Pour Une Poignée de Dollars


----------



## nevergrown (May 7, 2011)

Judith - Fais Passer Le Mot - Clip 






On m'a dit petite: le monde est noir ou blanc!
Il y a ceux qui sont et ceux qui font semblant... 
Tu n'auras pas toujours ce que tu attends!
C'est la vie!... c'est comme ça!

On m'a dit petite: descends de ton nuage...
Toutes ces illusions ne sont que de passage!
Tu t'en souviendras quand tu auras notre âge.

Mais moi; je sais que nos rêves sont solides Comme du béton à tord ou à raison
Fais passer le mot...
Je sais qu'on est nombreux à savoir ce qu'on veut...
On baissera pas les yeux
Fais passer le mot...

On m'a dit tu sais le monde ne t'attends pas
Tu n'as pas les armes pour mener ton combat
Entre dans le rang de ceux qui marche droit
C'est la vie!... c'est comme ça!

On m'a dit: tu sais tu changeras pas les choses!
Ne perds pas ton temps à défendre ta cause...
Tu crois tous savoir alors que tu supposes.

Mais moi, je sais que nos rêves sont solides comme Du béton à tord ou à raison
Fais passer le mot...
Je sais qu'on est nombreux à savoir ce qu'on veut...
On baissera pas les yeux
Fais passer le mot...

Pourquoi s'effacer et laisser nos voies ?
Nos rêves c'est tous ce qu'on a!... 
Toi dis leur que nos rêves sont solides comme du Béton à tord ou à raison
Fais passer le mot...
Dis leur qu'on est nombreux à savoir ce qu'on veut...
On baissera pas les yeux
Fais passer le mot...

Dis leur que nos rêves sont solides comme du béton à tord ou à raison
Fais passer le mot...
Dis leur qu'on est nombreux à savoir ce qu'on veut...
On baissera pas les yeux
Fais passer le mot...


----------



## nevergrown (May 7, 2011)

Πάσ(σ)α στα ντεφό μας...

Judith - Te Passe Pas De Moi - Clip Officiel 







Elle doit avoir un peu de moi 
Cette façon de penser qu'elle est ce qu'il te faut 
Sait-elle les choses que l'on se doit 
Qu'on n'efface pas ce qu'on a dans la peau 

Elle doit deviner tes silences 
Là où j'avais besoin de mots 
Quand la vie nous prenait à défaut 

Te passe pas de moi 
Te passe pas de moi 
Y'a tant de choses qui me reviennent 
Et que le temps n'efface pas 

Te passe pas de moi 
Te passe pas de moi 
J'ai tellement peur qu'elle te retienne 
J'ai juste peur, ne m'en veux pas 

Est-ce qu'elle a lu dans ton regard 
Des raisons de croire qu'elle porterait ton nom? 
Est-ce qu'elle est un nouveau départ 
Ou bien juste un bout de ciel dans ta prison? 

Mais la voir soigner tes blessures 
Me ramène à mes regrets 
Pardon pour ce que je n'ai pas fait... 

Te passe pas de moi 
Te passe pas de moi 
J'ai tellement peur qu'elle te retienne 
J'ai juste peur, ne m'en veux pas 

Te passe pas de moi 
Te passe pas de moi 
Y'a tant de choses qui me reviennent 
Et que le temps n'efface pas...


----------



## nevergrown (May 8, 2011)

Shy'm - Clip "Si tu savais" 






Oh ton regard sur moi qui se pose et m’entraîne
Sur ton doux visage je devine les mots, les poèmes
Et pas besoin de parler, tout est écrit dans nos yeux
Et ça me fait rêver ne serait-ce que de dire nous deux

Me vois-tu comme je te vois ?
Me sens-tu comme je te sens ?
Faudrait surtout rien gâcher

Baby si tu savais comme tu me fais du bien
Quand on a quelques minutes volées au quotidien
Je sais la chance qui nous est donnée de voir si loin
De partager la route, ton bonheur est le mien
Oh oh oh, oh oh oh

Oh cette image de toi qui me suit où je vais
Comme une gravure marquée pour ne pas oublier
Le parfum des mémoires
Quand tu es loin de mes yeux
L’envie de te revoir
De retrouver la vie à deux

Me vois-tu comme je te vois ?
Me sens-tu comme je te sens ?
Faudrait surtout rien gâcher

Baby si tu savais comme tu me fais du bien
Quand on a quelques minutes volées au quotidien
Je sais la chance qui nous est donnée de voir si loin
De partager la route, ton bonheur est le mien
Oh oh oh, oh oh oh

Me vois-tu comme je te vois ?
Me sens-tu comme je te sens ?
Faudrait surtout rien gâcher

Baby si tu savais comme tu me fais du bien
Quand on a quelques minutes volées au quotidien
Je sais la chance qui nous est donnée de voir si loin
De partager la route, ton bonheur est le mien
Oh oh oh, oh oh oh


----------



## nevergrown (May 14, 2011)

Isleym - Avec le Temps - Clip Officiel






Je dois soigner tellement de douleurs, effacer tant de rancœur.
Certains meurt avant l’heure, pendant que mon cœur se meurt.
Je dois me décider à pardonner, pour ne plus me tourner vers le passé. (x2)

Hier encore j’étais assise sur les genoux de ma mère,
Elle me parlait, je ne comprenais rien, je souriais quand même,
Aujourd’hui tout à changé, j’ai grandis puis maintenant je ne fais que découvrir la vie,
Au début c’étais bien, j’écrivais sur les murs, j’écrivais des bouts de phrases, en gros j’écrivais mes blessures,
Au début c’étais rien que des petits poèmes, poèmes qui criaient tous « Maman je t’aime! ».

Je dois soigner tellement de douleurs ,effacer tant de rancœur.
Certains meurt avant l’heure,pendant que mon cœur se meurt.
Je dois me décider à pardonner, pour ne plus me tourner vers le passé. (x2)

Maintenant j’ai l’impression de me diriger vers le passé,
De m’attarder sur des choses sans intérêt,
Je m’oublie, je perd le fil, de la vie, de ma vie,
Aujourd’hui je me suis retourné, je me dirige vers la vie enfin je me dirige vers mes rêves,
Et j’insiste, j’ai envie, de réussir, m’envoler.

Je dois soigner tellement de douleurs, effacer tant de rancœur.
Certains meurt avant l’heure, pendant que mon cœur se meurt.
Je dois me décider à pardonner, pour ne plus me tourner vers le passé. (x2)


----------



## nevergrown (May 17, 2011)

M Pokora - A Nos Actes Manqués ( + Paroles )


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

Matt Pokora - Pas Sans Toi 






Je me rappelle le jour
Où je t'ai vu mon amour
Au détour d'une ruelle
Qui aurait pu imaginer
Que le destin
Fougueux comme je l'étais
Aurait pu nous rapprocher

Tu m'es apparue si belle
À mes yeux comme une étincelle
Qui me donne un nouvel avenir
Tant de plaisir
Je t'aime au-delà de toutes mes limites

Tu es ma n°1 baby
Je te suis jusqu'au bout
Amant ou bien ami
Tu seras la seule, je l'avoue

[Refrain] :
Je me vois
Marchant sur nos plaines
Pas sans toi
Je te voudrais mienne
Crois en moi
Et que ces mots soient gravés dans la pierre
Oh promets-moi
Je me vois
Comme dans un poème
Pas sans toi
Vivre dans la bohème
Crois en moi
Et que ces mots soient gravés dans la pierre
Oh promets-moi

Je ne dirai plus les mots
Qui touchaient avant
J'en ai bien dit trop
J'ai fait du mal et perdu trop de temps
Aujourd'hui, j'ai tant de regrets
Tromper celle qui m'aimait
Blessées de mots cruels
Ignorer alors "stop"
Pour tout le mal que j'ai bien pu te faire
Je demande pardon
Crois moi que j'en ai souffert autrefois

Tu es ma n°1 baby
Je te suis jusqu'au bout
Amant ou bien ami
Tu seras la seule, je l'avoue

[Refrain]

Donne-moi une dernière x3
Chance

Tu es ma n°1 baby
Je te suis jusqu'au bout
Amant ou bien ami
Tu seras la seule, je l'avoue

[Refrain]


----------



## nevergrown (May 21, 2011)

M.Pokora - Juste une photo de toi


----------

